# Tempolimit auf allen deutschen Autobahnen



## jobo (27. April 2011)

Hallo, 
was ist eure Meinung zum Thema Tempolimit? 
Was wäre einen sinnvolle Begränzung?

Ich bin der Meinung dass es sehr sinnvoll wäre. Das Unfallrisiko und der imens ansteigende CO2-Ausstoß bei derart hohen Geschwindigkeiten ist unverantwortlich. 120km/h sollte das Maximum auf deutschen Straßen sein.


----------



## Operator (27. April 2011)

Ich habe für Nichts trifft zu zum einen hast du recht mit CO2 austoss und unfallrisiko zum einen find ich auch mal schönen alles aus dem Auto rauszuholen.
Eine lösung hab ich nicht mir fällt aber auf das sich das mit den rasern auch in Grenzen hält.
Man sollte da beschränkungen auf stellen wo es öfters mal rumst oder die sicht schlecht ist.

Man muss auch mal das pedal to the metall.... with metal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2011)

Ich bin gegen ein generelles Tempolimit, wer Rasen will wird es auch weiterhin tun. Beschränkungen auf unseren Autobahnen gibt es schon mehr als genug.


----------



## RedBrain (27. April 2011)

Ich bin gegen Tempolimit auf der Autobahn. Wer schnell fahren will, denk an die Sicherheit anderer Verkehrteilnehmern und die hohe Spritverbrauch.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (27. April 2011)

Ich find auch das man es so lassen soll. Tempobeschränkungen bei gefährlichen Stellen muss reichen.
Ausserdem vermut ich mal das die wenigsten Unfälle passieren wegen zu hoher Geschwindigkeit auf der Autobahn.


----------



## Spawn1702 (27. April 2011)

Es ist immernoch eines der wenigen Dingen, die Deutschland noch ausmachen, also "NEIN!".

Es sollte viel mehr differenziert werden, wenn ich die ganzen fetten Transporter mit 160 km/h über die Bahn brettern sehe, wird mir jedesmal schlecht, keine Ladungssicherung und nen Fahrer am Steuer der denkt er fährt ne Limosine...die sollten ne Begrenzung kriegen, aber nicht normale PKWs und Bikes.


----------



## facehugger (27. April 2011)

Das letzte Stückchen Freiheit sollte uns nicht auch noch genommen werden... Also nein!

Gruß


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. April 2011)

jobo schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung dass es sehr sinnvoll wäre. Das Unfallrisiko und der imens ansteigende CO2-Ausstoß bei derart hohen Geschwindigkeiten ist unverantwortlich. 120km/h sollte das Maximum auf deutschen Straßen sein.



Du hast zwar vollkommen recht aber trotzdem nen klares NEIN!
Weil, wo bleibt den dann der Spass?

Fahre Auto und Motorrad, gerne mal flott bzw. schnell, bin aber kein Drängler oder Raser, ich heize nur da wo es auch geht und nen bisschen mit Köpfchen (habe 0 Punkte in FL )


----------



## Vaykir (27. April 2011)

[X] Nein
Immerhin ist Deutschland das einzige Land auf der Welt wo kein Tempolimit auf den Autobahnen gilt


----------



## Lan_Party (27. April 2011)

Wozu dann noch einen Bmw oder lamborghini? Da würde jeder mit nem Golf o.ä. Fahren da man nicht schneller fahren darf dennoch ist es sehr gefährlich da die Leute zu wenig abstand zueinander haben das sehr häufig zu Unfällen führt.


----------



## Supeq (27. April 2011)

Tempolimit ja, aber bitte großzügig angesetzt. Ich habe mal für 140 gevoted, könnte mich aber auch mit 180 arrangieren. Schneller braucht niemand zu fahren, und es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er bei 180+ noch vernünftig reagieren kann, wenn mal ein Idiot auf die linke Spur zieht ... 

Wichtiger als Tempolimits wären für die Verkehrssicherheit allerdings regelmäßige Tauglichkeitstests: Es kann zum Beispiel nicht angehen, dass Rentner mit schlechter Reaktion überhaupt noch fahren dürfen. Unverantwortlich!


----------



## watercooled (27. April 2011)

Ich bin dagegen!


----------



## Supeq (27. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> [X] Nein
> Immerhin ist Deutschland das einzige Land auf der Welt wo kein Tempolimit auf den Autobahnen gilt


 
Wir sind nicht das einzigste, wir stehen in einer Reihe mit:

*Afghanistan*, Bhutan, Burundi, Haiti, Libanon, Mauretanien, Myanmar, Nepal, *Nordkorea*, Somalia, der indische Bundesstaat Uttar Pradesh und Vanuatu...

Sollte einem zu denken geben


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. April 2011)

Wozu Tempolimit??? Hält sich doch ehh kein Schwanz dranne. Die Leute die ehh zu schnell fahren lassen sich doch nicht von einem Tempolimit einschränken...wenn ich mal überlege wie bei uns in Berlin gefahren wird, wo einfach verdammt nochmal 50Km/h zu fahren sind und einige Vollpfosten trotzdem 70 und mehr fahren was nützt denn da ein Tempolimit??? Gar nichts! Wenn ich alleine mal überlege wenn ich mitm Roller anstatt Auto unterwegs bin welcher schon 60 fährt...trotzdem noch hupend überholt werde...das Tag für Tag und man mich dabei in Gefahr bringt auch Tag für Tag obwohl es ja ein innerörtliches Tempolimit von 50 gibt, was bringt es dann??? Nichts halt!


----------



## der_knoben (27. April 2011)

Ich bin da gespaltener Meinung. Einerseits ist so ein Tempolimit durchaus sinnvoll, da hierdurch die Gefährdung doch stark verringert wird. Die meisten fahren doch im Schnitt eh nur 140-160km/h. Mehr macht auch einfach mehr müde.
Anderseits bin ich passionierter Motorradfahrer und von daher kommt mir nen Tempolimit nicht so entgegen. Nervt ja schon auf der Landstraße nur 100km/h fahren zu sollen. 
Allerdings halte ich es für durchaus sinnvoll, dass für Autofahrer ein Fahrsicherheitstraining alle 5 Jahre verpflichtend sein sollte, genauso wie die regelmäßige Wiederholung (2 Jahre) des 1. Hilfe-Kurses und der damit verbundenen Aufklärung, dass man als Helfer keine Konsequenzen zu fürchten hat. Die Hilfsbereitschaft der meisten Verkehrsteilnehmer ist nämlich zum kotzen. Mir wurde damals die Silber/Gold SChutzdecke zu geworfen von irgendwo. Hatte aber grad nen Unfall verschuldet und wäre auf ein bisschen Hilfe angewiesen gewesen. Naja, so ist das.

Außerdem nützt Verordnungen und Gesetze nur was, wenn man sie auch durchsetzen kann. Wann wird man denn mal beim telefonieren im Auto erwischt, oder beim zu schnell fahren. Es würde schon reichen, wenn man das durchsetzen würde, was es gerade gibt.


----------



## Dyn@moFan (27. April 2011)

Bin auch gegen ein generelles Tempolimit auf Autobahnen. An Gefahrestellen sind Tempolimits schön und gut. Ansonsten gibt es ja klare Vorschriften für freie Autobahnen (Sichtweite, Ausbau Standspur usw.), die Sicherheit ist also rein von der Infrastruktur her gegeben. Es liegt also nur an unseren gesunden Menschenverstand, wie schnell wir fahren und welches Risiko wir eíngehen. Und den sollten wir schon einschalten, egal ob auf der Autobahn oder im Stadtverkehr.


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

Supeq schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht das einzigste, wir stehen in einer Reihe mit:
> 
> *Afghanistan*, Bhutan, Burundi, Haiti, Libanon, Mauretanien, Myanmar, Nepal, *Nordkorea*, Somalia, der indische Bundesstaat Uttar Pradesh und Vanuatu...
> 
> Sollte einem zu denken geben


 
Ich denke er meint von den Westlichen Ländern

@ 130km/h reicht! Jugendliche mit Tempo 250 brauchen wir nicht


----------



## Leopardgecko (27. April 2011)

Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund, schneller als 130km/h zu fahren.
Und wer unbedingt rasen will/muss, soll das auf dem Nürburgring tun und nicht auf der Straße andere Verkehrsteilnehmer gefährden.


----------



## RapToX (27. April 2011)

definitiv dagegen!

ich fahre jetzt seit ein paar jahren mehrere hundert autobahnkilometer in der woche und im laufe der zeit mußte ich folgendes feststellen: das gefährliche ist nicht die geschwindigkeit, sondern die unfähigkeit und rücksichtslosigkeit einiger verkehrsteilnehmer. und deshalb spielt es kaum keine rolle, ob jemand mit 120 oder 200 km/h fährt!

da wird mal der blinker vergessen oder es wird so dicht aufgefahren, dass man den fliegenschiss auf der motorhaube des hintermanns sieht. schulterblick?; nie von gehört! nicht zu vergessen die notorischen links oder mittelspur schleicher, die noch nie etwas vom rechtsfahrgebot gehört haben und einen gradezu zum rechtsüberholen nötigen. DAS sind die wahren gefahren auf der autobahn. wenn die leute dieses fehlverhalten mal in den griff kriegen würden, gäb es bedeutend weniger unfälle und dann würden solche diskussionen auch gar nicht erst entstehen. ich fange schon immer an zu würgen, wenn ich in den medien etwas über die "bösen raser" höre...

wer es nicht schafft sich beim autofahren an gewisse regeln zu halten und seinen verstand auch mal zu gebrauchen, sollte sein auto besser stehen lassen und mit dem zug fahren.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (27. April 2011)

berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint von den Westlichen Ländern
> 
> @ 130km/h reicht! Jugendliche mit Tempo 250 brauchen wir nicht


 


Immer auf die armen Jugendlichen! Warst du nicht auch mal Jung?? Es gibt in jeder Altersklasse leute di nicht Autofahren können! besonders Renter >70! Da hatte ich neulich einen vor mir der ist mit 20Km/H durch die Ortschaften und mit 40Km/h über die Landstrasse dazu kam noch dass der bei jeder Querstrasse trotz vorfahrt gebremst hat! Solche Leute animieren doch zum Überholen!
Und ja ich bin selber erst 18 und hab meinen Führerschein erst seit November 2010! 

Man sollte die Autofahrer nicht noch mehr Bevormunden denn dann fahren bald Roboter und wir sind einfache Fahrgäste!!


----------



## seltsam (27. April 2011)

Eindeutig gegen ein Limit,denn dafür ist die Autobahn da!

Ich kann mich noch an meine Fahrschule erinnern,es war ein VW Bora 115 PS Turbodiesel 6 Gang 

Ausser an den Außenspiegeln,war nicht ersichtlich das es ein Fahrschulwagen war,da war nur hinten am Kofferraum ein Magnetschild.

Die Gesichter im Rückspiegel waren toll als sie Fahrschule lasen,nachdem ich mit 230 km/h an ihnen vorbei bretterte


----------



## zøtac (27. April 2011)

[X]Nein!
Auch wenn ich nicht Auto fahre, wozu gibts schnelle Autos wenn man nirgends schnell fahren darf?


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

jobo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was ist eure Meinung zum Thema Tempolimit?
> Was wäre einen sinnvolle Begränzung?
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung dass es sehr sinnvoll wäre. Das Unfallrisiko und der imens ansteigende CO2-Ausstoß bei derart hohen Geschwindigkeiten ist unverantwortlich. 120km/h sollte das Maximum auf deutschen Straßen sein.


Der CO2-Ausstoß wird reduziert. Das schafft man jetzt aber auch wenn man will. Zudem sollte man sich auch im klaren sein, das 120 nicht bringt, wenn man dann nicht im höchsten Gang fahren kann, sondern runter schalten muss. Es ist halt immer so eine Sache. Zudem kann jeder selbst entscheiden wie viel CO2 er erzeugen will. Das entscheidet er jedes mal an der Tanke/Steuer.

Was allerdings falsch ist, ist dass das Unfallrisiko gemildert wird. Das Unfallrisiko wird genau gleich bleiben. Die Leute werden einfach unvorsichtiger. Wenn man WIRKLICH die Unfallzahlen massiv senken will, dann setzt auf jedes Lenkrad einen 20cm Dorn der euch bei einem Aufprall mit 10km schon tödlich verletzt. DANN werden die Unfallzahlen (nicht die Zahl der Verkehrstoten) massiv zurückgehen, denn dann wir keiner mehr mit Hirn raus rumfahren, und wenn doch, hat sich das Thema eh bald erledigt..... Und nein das ist kein Scherz.... Gibt wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen die belegen das es durch Erhöhung der Sicherheit zu einer unvorsichtigeren Fahrweise führt und damit auch meist zu mehr Unfällen...



Supeq schrieb:


> Tempolimit ja, aber bitte großzügig angesetzt. Ich habe mal für 140 gevoted, könnte mich aber auch mit 180 arrangieren. Schneller braucht niemand zu fahren, und es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er bei 180+ noch vernünftig reagieren kann, wenn mal ein Idiot auf die linke Spur zieht ...
> 
> Wichtiger als Tempolimits wären für die Verkehrssicherheit allerdings regelmäßige Tauglichkeitstests: Es kann zum Beispiel nicht angehen, dass Rentner mit schlechter Reaktion überhaupt noch fahren dürfen. Unverantwortlich!


Ja das ist so eine Sache bei 180+ dann noch zu reagieren, wenn einer meint mit 80 auf die linke Spur zu ziehen....  

Du hast auch Recht mit den Tauglichkeitstests,  aber nicht nur Renter haben Probleme, sondern auch verdammt viele junge Leute oder Leute mittleren Alters. Bei jungen Fahren gibt es oft eine Phase der Selbstüberschätzung, Alk+Auto, jugendlicher Leichtsinn etc etc, was sehr gefährlich ist. Bei den Fahrern mittleren Alters kommt es oft zu absoluter Selbstüberschätzung ala 140 mit dem Anhänger/Wohnwagen, das mach ich immer schon so.... oder bei 120 zwei Meter Sicherheitsabstand, ich kann da ja noch bremsen wenn da was ist...... etc etc.
Naja, und bei den alten Leuten kommen körperliche Einschränkungen teils daher, die aber meist durch die Vorsicht wieder ausgeglichen werden. Ihnen passiert daher vergleichsweise selten etwas, wenn dann aber oft richtig, und absolut unverständlich, aber es werden auch andere Leute zu gefährlichen Aktionen verleitet.


Richtig und hier teils auch schon angesprochen ist, das es absolut nichts bringt, wenn man ein generelles Tempolimit einführt, und dann nicht kontrolliert wird.... Sehen wir doch an Baustellen. Da ist 80!!!! auf der Autobahn, und hält sich da jemand dran? Nein, da wird mit 100-120 durch gerast. Ok ich hab am WE Nachts auch schon mit 120 durch die Autobahnbaustelle, aber da war keiner, bzw. hatte ich halt meine jugendliche Phase damals! Heute mach ich das auch nicht mehr, weil ich mir denk, für was??? Ist doch eigentlich viel zu gefährlich... Naja, und was passiert mir erst vor kurzem? Werd ich in einer Autobahnbaustelle bei Frankfurt von nem LKW überholt!!!! Und dabei bin ich schon 90 gefahrne, weil der mich bedrängt hat.... Ohne Worte.....

Eben so bei Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen. Wenn nicht kontrolliert wird, und die Leute mit 200 durch brettern bringt das rein gar nichts... Gerade wenn es wirklich scheinbar keinen Sinn macht, das da nur 120 ist. Dann halten sich die Leute sehr schnell nicht mehr dran, weil Sie es eben nicht verstehen. DAs sieht man bei allen festen Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen. Gibt dazu auch wissenschaftliche Studien die belegen, das Anzeigen, die sich an Witterung und Verkehr richten DEUTLICH! mehr Akzeptanz haben als Schilder die sagen man darf generell nur 120 fahren...

Schnelles fahren führt auch meist nur in 2 Situationen zu Unfällen.
1. Die Leute fahren VIEL zu schnell, obwohl es eine Begrenzung gibt, dann würde ein generelles Tempolimit nichts bringen. Man sieht doch was es bei den LKWs bringt, die SOGAR! noch Fahrtenschreiber und Limiter haben, deren Manipulation schwer bestraft wird....
2. Die Leute fahren den Witterungs-/Verkehrsverhältnissen nicht angepasst. Wenn ich bei 10cm+ Neuschnee meine ich müsste fahren wie bei trockener Straße und Sonnenschein, dann brauchts mich nicht wundern, wenn es kracht. Auch HIER würde kein Tempolimit etwas helfen, es sei denn wir setzen es auf 30 km/h, aber ob dann eine Autobahn noch Sinn macht????

Allgemein ist das Problem einfach, das die meisten Unfälle einfach durch Alk/Drogen, Selbstüberschätzung ala 5 Meter Sicherheitsabstand bei 100-200 reichen!, Blinken ist etwas für Looser, Schulterblick, was ist das, wenn die vor mir zu langsam sind, überhol ich rechts etc etc verschuldet, aber fast nie daran, das es keine generelle Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung gibt.

Nahezu alle Unfälle würden sich dennoch ereilen! Da wo man nicht 250 fahren kann, da gibt es ja auch die Tempolimits. Was will man mehr?

Der Vorschlag mit den Tempolimits ist daher reines Stammtischgewäsch und Propaganda von Interessengruppen wie Umweltschützern etc. die eben einen Sündenbock brauchen...

Es wäre daher wirklich am sinnvollsten, wenn man alle 10-20 Jahre nochmals die praktische Führerscheinprüfung ablegen müsste. Von alle 2 JAhre wie hier teils gefordert ist, sollte man sich verabschieden, der Verwaltungsaufwand etc ist viel zu hoch. Alle 10 Jahre aber 50-100€ fürn Führerschein halte ich für angemessen. Man sollte sich aber auch klar machen, das wohl 80% der Leute auf den Straßen diese wohl nicht mehr bestehen würden!

Btw. noch etwas zu den Rasern. Das auf der linken/mittleren Spur schleichen ist genau so eine Nötigung, und wenn ich dran denk, wie viele meiner weiblichen Bekannten nicht Auto fahren können, wird mir schlecht!!!!!!!! Da wird gelabert während der fahrt, das man kaum etwas mitbekommt, gesungen und rumgehüpft bei der Fahrt.... Das SCHLIMMSTE sind aber so Aktionen wie ich fahr im 5. Gang mit 70 aus der Ortschaft und vor mir ist ein Hügel, so das ich nur noch 40 fahr wenn ich oben ankomme....... Von Autobahnauffahrten will ich mal erst gar nicht anfangen, da hat man schon  so ne Panik, das man fast nen Unfall baut, weil ein Autobahnteiler kommt und man sich nicht entscheiden kann wie man fährt und auf die Sperrfläche kommt  
Da wird im 5 Gang mit 70 auf die Autobahnauffahrt aufgefahren etc etc etc. Ohne Witz ich fahr mit 4 von meinen weiblichen Bekannten einfach nicht mehr Autobahn, weil sie einfach unfähig sind und ich um mein Leben ANGST habe!
Ganz ehrlich so jemand sollte keinen Führerschein bekommen..... Überhaupt bekommen VIEL ZU VIELE heutzutage ihren Führerschein, wo ich mir denke, wie hat der/die ihren Führerschein bekommen? Ich mein HALLO!!!!!!!!!! Wenn ich Angst habe meinen Motor über 3k Touren zu bringen, weil der ja so Laut wird und sicherlich gleich kaputt geht, dann sollte die Person NIE ihren Führerschein bekommen, denn damit kannst du einfach nicht sicher auf ne Autobahn auffahren......

Meiner Freundin musste ich das auch erst noch antrainieren, wie man richtig auf ne Autobahn auffährt  Hat das auch nie richtig gelernt...

Daher so nach 5 Jahren das erste mal die Prüfung erneut machen, und vor allem die Prüfung strenger angehen... Wenn jemand essenziell wichtige Sachen dort schon nicht macht, dann wird er/sie das auch später NIE machen!!!


----------



## Low (27. April 2011)

Wenn Tempolimit dann 300km/h alles andere ist 
Ob der jetzt mit 150km/h einen Unfall ist und Tod ist oder mit 220km/h ist mir Wurst. Sollen lieber gucken das sich auch alle in den Ortschaften an das Limit halten, vorallem bei unübersichtlichen Straßen.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. April 2011)

Ich frag mich sowieso warum es bei uns noch kein 120 Limit gibt. 
In Frankreich und CZ fand ich das im Urlaub aber absolut ok, dass nur 120 gefahren werden darf.


----------



## Icejester (27. April 2011)

jobo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was ist eure Meinung zum Thema Tempolimit?
> Was wäre einen sinnvolle Begränzung?
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung dass es sehr sinnvoll wäre. Das Unfallrisiko und der imens ansteigende CO2-Ausstoß bei derart hohen Geschwindigkeiten ist unverantwortlich. 120km/h sollte das Maximum auf deutschen Straßen sein.


 
Totaler Quatsch! Das Unfallrisiko ist auf keiner deutschen Straße so gering wie auf den Autobahnen. Ich fahre selber sehr viel und bemerke immer wieder, daß es nur da, wo ein Tempolimit herrscht, immer wieder zu brenzligen Situationen kommt, weil sich der Verkehr nicht entzerrt und Spurwechsel dadurch gefährlicher werden. Ein Tempolimit ist da immer kontraproduktiv. Zusätzlich sinkt mit abnehmender Geschwindigkeit noch die Konzentration des Fahrers ganz dramatisch.

Abgesehen davon ist es eine Unverschämtheit, den Leuten vorschreiben zu wollen, wie schnell sie sich fortbewegen dürfen.



RapToX schrieb:


> definitiv dagegen!
> 
> ich fahre jetzt seit ein paar jahren mehrere hundert autobahnkilometer in der woche und im laufe der zeit mußte ich folgendes feststellen: das gefährliche ist nicht die geschwindigkeit, sondern die unfähigkeit und rücksichtslosigkeit einiger verkehrsteilnehmer. und deshalb spielt es kaum keine rolle, ob jemand mit 120 oder 200 km/h fährt!
> 
> ...


 
Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Die Krönung stellen noch LKWs dar, die einfach so rausziehen und einen fast in den ABS-Regelbereich zwingen. Wenn das nicht gefährlich ist, weiß ich nicht, was sonst zur Katastrophe führen soll. Wenn wir wirklich was brauchen könnten, dann ein generelles LKW-Überholverbot oder einfach wesentlich mehr Gütertransport auf Schiene und Wasserwegen.


----------



## Seabound (27. April 2011)

Ich bin für das Tempolimit max 120 km/h. Ich hoffe, dass die Autobahnen in Deutschland auch bald limitiert werden. Persönlich halte ich mich strikt an die Richtgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

und die liegt bei?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Naja meistens sind die langsamen Fahrer die Gefährlichen (nein die Raser innerorts und ausserorts nehme ich nicht in Schutz, ich rede von der Autobahn), jeder Trottel kann fahren und das merkt man auf der Strasse, mit 30-40kmh in ne Autobahneinfahrt und die dahinter tragen die Gefahr!

Wofür gibts einen ÜBERHOLSTREIFEN um da mit 120 zu tuckern? die können ja schön rechts bleiben und die die fahren wollen in Ruhe lassen! Bei 3 Spuren ist ein Tempolimit nicht wirklich Sinnvoll.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2011)

130 Achsweise. Immer höhere Spritpreise, schlechtere Strassen ( anstatt zu sanieren nur noch Tempolimits ), unverhältnismäßig hohe Kraftstoff Steuern und bei Diesel übertriebene Kfz Steuern und demnächst die Maut und guter letzt der teilweise mieserable ÖPNV. Warum nicht gleich den Autofahrer auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrennen. Geringere Co2 Ausstoss gut und schön, aber bei den Ampelschaltungen teilweise keine Reduzierung möglich. Auch kann sich der kleine Mann kaum ein sparsames und umweltfreundliches Auto leisten was sich im nachhinein meist als Augenwischerei heraus stellt


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. April 2011)

[x] nein

Tempolimit nicht mit mir


----------



## Seabound (27. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> und die liegt bei?


 
Laut Autobahn-Richtgeschwindigkeits-Verordnung von 1978 liegt die bei 130 km/h.  

Mehr fahr ich grundsätzlich nicht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Würd ich auch nicht mit nem Smart


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2011)

> liegt die bei 130 km/h.


Da braucht man ja nur die ersten 3 Gänge


----------



## Seabound (27. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Würd ich auch nicht mit nem Smart



Keine Ahnung, was ein Smart Höchstgeschwindigkeit läuft. Ein Arbeitskollege hat einen. Da bin ich mal mitgefahren. Aber nur Landstraße. Ich denk mal, so bei 140 wird Ebbe sein.  Die Dinger sind vermutlich besser zum Parken als zum Fahren geignet.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Fürn Stadtflitz reichts allemal aus


----------



## Seabound (27. April 2011)

Dafür sind die ja wohl auch gemacht. In der Stadt, was ich so berichtet bekommen hab, ein optimales Auto. Nur lange Autobahn wollte ich damit nicht fahren. Auch nicht mit "nur" 130!


----------



## watercooled (27. April 2011)

Ja um die 140. Der Brabus Smart packt glaub och sogar 170


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Laut Autobahn-Richtgeschwindigkeits-Verordnung von 1978 liegt die bei 130 km/h.
> 
> Mehr fahr ich grundsätzlich nicht.


 Ja und damit dürftest du nach deinem Vorschlag nicht mal mehr so schnell fahren wie du bisher immer machst  Also sicher, das du wirklich ein 120er Limit willst? 

bzgl. Smart.

Das Ding fährt meines Wissens nach maximal 120km/h. Bin sogar mal in nem Smart bei 120 mit gefahren und da hatte ich bei 120 echt Schiss!!! Das Auto wird da so was von instabil durch den kurzen Radstand, dazu kommt, das es JEDER Spurrille nachgeht wie ne Eisenbahn einer Schiene.... Sind halt die dünnen Reifen hinten und die fetten Schlappen hinten...

Also auf der Autobahn will ich mit dem Ding echt nicht nochmal fahren....


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Wenn du mit dem Ding zum Europapark fährst ist die Silverstar dagegen ein Witz (Von den Angstzuständen hergesehn)


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

Dass es in Deutschland noch keine allgemeine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung auf Autobahnen gibt, liegt alleine an der Automobillobby.
Jede Prognose, jede Statistik kann belegen, dass es deutlich sicherer zugehen würde, wenn es eine Beschränkung gebe, ebenso wird der CO² Ausstoß verringert (was deutlich sinnvoller ist als mehr Ethanol ins Benzin zu kippen).

Ich bin daher klar für eine Beschränkung. Welche Geschwindigkeit das dann ist, weiß ich aber nicht, 130km/h ist realistisch, wäre höher als in den meisten anderen EU Ländern.


----------



## watercooled (27. April 2011)

Haha Silverstar fährt doch auch irgendwas mit 110...

Ja der alte Smart, der neue fährt schneller als 120....


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass es in Deutschland noch keine allgemeine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung auf Autobahnen gibt, liegt alleine an der Automobillobby.
> Jede Prognose, jede Statistik kann belegen, dass es deutlich sicherer zugehen würde, wenn es eine Beschränkung gebe, ebenso wird der CO² Ausstoß verringert (was deutlich sinnvoller ist als mehr Ethanol ins Benzin zu kippen).
> 
> Ich bin daher klar für eine Beschränkung. Welche Geschwindigkeit das dann ist, weiß ich aber nicht, 130km/h ist realistisch, wäre höher als in den meisten anderen EU Ländern.


 
Qaunti ich kenn da aber auch Untersuchungen, der allgemeinen Unfallzahlen und der Schwere dieser, nach denen sich eindeutig gezeigt hat, das zwar durch Verbesserungen in den Sicherheitsmaßnahmen die Anzahl der Unfalltoten stark rückläufig sind, aber die Unfallzahlen mit Leichtverletzten etc. überproportional zugenommen haben. 

Als Grund hierfür wird die Risikonivilierung angegeben, also das wenn man zu 90% einen Unfall mit 100 überlebt und 10 Jahre später zu 90% bei 150, dann fahren die Leute halt einfach schneller, bzw allgemein Risikobewusster.

Das sieht man auch immer wieder im Winter. Da liegen mal 10mm Schnee auf der Straße, weil der Räumdienst nicht nach kommt, und es knallt an jeder Ecke, weil die Leute nicht in ihren Kopf bekommen, das Schnee=/=trockene Straße ist.... Selbiges sieht man immer wieder bei Regen etc etc. Die Leute fahren einfach hirnloser. Ich hab ja ESP und Allrad, da kann mir ja nix passieren wenn Schnee liegt.... 

Ohne Witz, so denken GENUG Leute


----------



## Icejester (27. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> J
> Das Ding fährt meines Wissens nach maximal 120km/h. Bin sogar mal in nem Smart bei 120 mit gefahren und da hatte ich bei 120 echt Schiss!!! Das Auto wird da so was von instabil durch den kurzen Radstand, dazu kommt, das es JEDER Spurrille nachgeht wie ne Eisenbahn einer Schiene.... Sind halt die dünnen Reifen hinten und die fetten Schlappen hinten...


 
Ein Kumpel von mir fährt beruflich mit einem Smart durch die Gegend und auch schonmal längere Strecken über die Autobahn. 135 km/h sind drin. Dann säuft das kleine Ding aber auch um die 12 Liter! 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass es in Deutschland noch keine  allgemeine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung auf Autobahnen gibt, liegt  alleine an der Automobillobby.



Dann sind Lobbies also doch für die Allgemeinheit gut!



> ... ebenso wird der CO² Ausstoß verringert (was deutlich sinnvoller ist als mehr Ethanol ins Benzin zu kippen).



Ich kann echt kaum glauben, daß es immer noch Leute gibt, die an diesen  CO2-Schwachsinn glauben. Wann kapieren die Menschen hier endlich mal,  daß ihnen da einfach nur Sand in die Augen gestreut wird, damit sich  irgendwelche Öko-Schranzen auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit ihre Pöstchen  und Etats sichern können?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Ich denke die meisten Unfälle passieren wenn Leute nicht fahren/einspuren können und mit ihrem Gebremse immer den Verkehr behindern. 

Vorallem die zu alten Leute fahren zu lassen finde ich echt krank. Die Ärtze schauen da viel zu wenig hin! Die können nicht mal mehr ihren Kopf drehen um den toten Winkel zu überprüfen, ziemlich Egoistisch...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Als Grund hierfür wird die Risikonivilierung angegeben, also das wenn man zu 90% einen Unfall mit 100 überlebt und 10 Jahre später zu 90% bei 150, dann fahren die Leute halt einfach schneller, bzw allgemein Risikobewusster.



Öhm, hast du mal einen Crash Test gesehen, der bei 100km/h geschehen ist? 
Es hat schon sein Grund, dass die Crashtests immer bei 50-60km/h maximal gemacht wird und nicht höher, denn bei 100km/h sind die Überlebenschancen sowas von im Arsch. 
Da nützen dir deine 200 Airbags auch nichts. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das sieht man auch immer wieder im Winter. Da liegen mal 10mm Schnee auf der Straße, weil der Räumdienst nicht nach kommt, und es knallt an jeder Ecke, weil die Leute nicht in ihren Kopf bekommen, das Schnee=/=trockene Straße ist.... Selbiges sieht man immer wieder bei Regen etc etc. Die Leute fahren einfach hirnloser. Ich hab ja ESP und Allrad, da kann mir ja nix passieren wenn Schnee liegt....
> 
> Ohne Witz, so denken GENUG Leute



Ich weiß, leider, merkt man auch, wenn du Laub auf der Strecke hast, im Herbst, im Waldgebiet, gibts bei uns auch, ich kenne keine andere Straße, in der es mehr Kreuze gibt. 

Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass die meisten User hier noch keine 18 sind, und sie wollen hart am Gas sein können, wenn sie denn mal Auto fahren, mit einer Begrenzung wird das nicht möglich sein. 
Ach ja, wieso redet eigentlich keiner über die PKW Maut? 



Icejester schrieb:


> Dann sind Lobbies also doch für die Allgemeinheit gut!



Eben nicht, das ist ja das Problem, die PS Starke Autoflotte der Deutschen will ausgefahren werden, dafür sorgt die Autolobby, leider. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich kann echt kaum glauben, daß es immer noch Leute gibt, die an diesen  CO2-Schwachsinn glauben. Wann kapieren die Menschen hier endlich mal,  daß ihnen da einfach nur Sand in die Augen gestreut wird, damit sich  irgendwelche Öko-Schranzen auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit ihre Pöstchen  und Etats sichern können?



Ohm man.. denk doch mal nach, was ein Auto bei 180 oder 220km/h verbraucht und was das Auto bei 130km/h verbraucht.
Sollte doch logisch sein, dass mit weniger Verbrauch auch die CO² Belastung sinkt, ist doch einfache Physik.

Ach ja, und schon mal gedacht, was du an Reifenabrieb hast, wenn du 220km/h fährst?

Ich bin für den Einsatz von energiesparende Reifen. Dann kann man damit eben keine 200 mehr fahren oder 120 um die Ecke, ist völlig egal, aber wenn man dadurch noch mal den Verbrauch der Flotte um durchschnittlich 2 Liter senken kann, dann bin ich der erste, der solche Reifen kaufen wird.


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

Quanti ich hab gedacht, es ist offensichtlich, das die Zahlen vom Crashtest rein aus der Luft gegriffen waren und einfach schöne runde Zahlen waren, damit das Prinzip klar wird 

Ich fände es überhaupt nicht schlimm, wenn man die ersten 5 Jahre nur ein Auto bis 80PS fahren dürfte und oder 120 als Limit hätte ähnlich wie bei Motorrad. Wäre absolut zu begrüßen.

Noch besser fände ich aber Durchgangszeitenmessungen an Autobahnbaustellen und anderen gefährlichen Streckenabschnitten! Dann kannste nämlich nicht kurz vor dem Blitzer abbremsen und danach wieder aufs Gas treten 

Das Problem ist halt, das hier das BGH wegen Datenschutz nicht mitmacht, wobei ich hier die Begründung wirklich nicht verstehen kann. Hier wäre ja wirklich ein großer erzieherischer Effekt machbar!

Die sollten nur mal jedes WE an den Autobahnbaustellen genau das machen, dann sind aber 20% der Leute ihren Führerschein los. Würde man gleich mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen 

Die Straßen werden leerer, und die Taxifahrer/ÖPNV bekommt mehr zu tun


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Dann fahren die alten Leute die nichts mehr hören und sehen mit 300 PS Boliden rum und die jungen die eine gute Reaktionszeit haben mit 80 PS Karren?

Zuwenig PS sind auch gefährlich, Ausweichmanöver und überholen von Rollern/Traktoren ist da fast unmöglich..

Ausserdem mache ich jetzt noch ne Ausbildung zum Mechatroniker bei Audi und da muss ich auch mit R8/RS4/RS2/S6 etc. Probefahrten machen, das könnt ich dann auch nicht mehr. 
Vorallem kann man auch mit nem 80 PS 180 fahren, dauert halt nur länger..


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich fände es überhaupt nicht schlimm, wenn man die ersten 5 Jahre nur ein Auto bis 80PS fahren dürfte und oder 120 als Limit hätte ähnlich wie bei Motorrad. Wäre absolut zu begrüßen.



Das kannst du nur schwer überwachen/durchsetzen, lohnt meiner Meinung nicht.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die sollten nur mal jedes WE an den Autobahnbaustellen genau das machen, dann sind aber 20% der Leute ihren Führerschein los. Würde man gleich mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen
> 
> Die Straßen werden leerer, und die Taxifahrer/ÖPNV bekommt mehr zu tun



Führerschein los kannst du machen, wo du die Leute aber auch treffen kannst ist bei der Knete.
Wieso kosten bei uns Übertretungen so wenig, im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern?
wieso muss man bei 40km/h zu schnell (z.B. in Autobahnbaustellen) nicht mal eben 2000€ Strafe zahlen?
Drastisch erhören, auch der Lappen muss schneller und länger weg sein.
20km/h zu schnell in einer 30er Zone und weg ist der Lappen, inklusive 1000€ Strafe. 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Dann fahren die alten Leute die nichts mehr hören und sehen mit 300 PS Boliden rum und die jungen die eine gute Reaktionszeit haben mit 80 PS Karren?



Alte Leute fahren doch keine 300PS Karren, die fahren 400PS Karren. 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Zuwenig PS sind auch gefährlich, Ausweichmanöver und überholen von Rollern/Traktoren ist da fast unmöglich..



80PS hältst du für zuwenig um einen Traktor zu überholen? 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ausserdem mache ich jetzt noch ne Ausbildung zum Mechatroniker bei Audi und da muss ich auch mit R8/RS4/RS2/S6 etc. Probefahrten machen, das könnt ich dann auch nicht mehr.



Richtig, das darfst du dann nicht mehr, das muss ein anderer Mechaniker machen, wo ist das Problem?

Ich finde sowieso, dass in Staus deutlich mehr Sprit durchgebraten wird als nötig tut.
Hier bin ich für die Start Stopp Automatik, oder noch besser für Hybridtechnik. Im Stau schaltet der Motor aus und man fährt nur mit dem Elektromotor, das spart Benzin und CO².


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Wenn man alle Faktoren berücksichtigt (Herstellung, Akku laden) steht ein heutiger Hybrid noch nicht besonders gut gegen einen kleinen Diesler da..

Glaube nicht das es einen Audi mit unter 80 PS gibt, deshalb.. bringt doch überhaupt nichts! Auch mit 80 PS kannst du mit 120 durch ein Dorf rennen, es dauert nur länger bis man die Geschwindigkeit hat!
Zum Überholen ist Beschleunigung wichtig und die hat man da nicht... dann gibts wieder mehr (meist tödliche) Frontalunfälle... das Thema hatten die doch schon oft... kommt meiner Meinung nach NIE durch!
Dafür gibts ja den grünen L nun.

Übrigens kannst du auch mit einem Velo jemanden todfahren ..

Dazu kommt noch wenn die 5 Jahre über sind, ist man froh endlich mal eine Maschine fahren zu können und gibt dann doppelt Gas


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

Na Quanti, wenn die Leute wirklich treffen, dann als Anteil vom Einkommen. Ist deutlich gerechter. Dann triffts nämlich den Bänker der seine 200.000 im Jahr trifft genau so hart wie den Arbeiter am Band.

20km/h zu schnell 20% vom Monatslohn fertig. So etwas ist deutlich gerechter als das bisherige System


----------



## Icejester (27. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben nicht, das ist ja das Problem, die PS Starke Autoflotte der Deutschen will ausgefahren werden, dafür sorgt die Autolobby, leider.



Hä? Verstehe ich nicht. Das ist doch gerade gut, wenn man schnell fahren darf! Insofern hat die, wie Du es nennst, Autolobby meine allervollste Unterstützung! 



> Ohm man.. denk doch mal nach, was ein Auto bei 180 oder 220km/h verbraucht und was das Auto bei 130km/h verbraucht.
> Sollte doch logisch sein, dass mit weniger Verbrauch auch die CO² Belastung sinkt, ist doch einfache Physik.


Dafür müßte man aber auch dem Glauben aufsitzen, daß CO2 für irgendwas schädlich ist. Das ist aber eher Unsinn und, wie ich schon schrieb, schönes Pöstchensichern durch diverse (linke) Ökos, die sich auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit durchfressen wollen, ohne je Leistung erbracht zu haben.


> Ach ja, und schon mal gedacht, was du an Reifenabrieb hast, wenn du 220km/h fährst?


Nennenswerten Abrieb hast Du nur beim Bremsen, Beschleunigen und schnellen Kurvenfahren. Bei konstant 220km/h geradeaus passiert da so gut wie nichts am Reifen.

Mal davon abgesehen, daß mein Auto 220 km/h ohnehin kaum erreichen kann, halten Reifen bei mir immer sehr lange, eben weil ich auf Landstraße und Autobahn so gut wie jedes Bremsen vermeide und extrem vorausschauend fahre. Seltsamerweise komme ich so übrigens im BMW trotz gelegentlicher Highspeed-Etappen auf einen Durchschnittsverbrauch von 8 Litern, während meine Freundin in ihrem kleinen Nissan mit rund 50 PS weniger um die 12 verbraucht und nie über 150 km/h kommt. 



> Ich bin für den Einsatz von energiesparende Reifen. Dann kann man damit eben keine 200 mehr fahren oder 120 um die Ecke, ist völlig egal, aber wenn man dadurch noch mal den Verbrauch der Flotte um durchschnittlich 2 Liter senken kann, dann bin ich der erste, der solche Reifen kaufen wird.


Rollwiderstandsreduzierte Reifen haben physikalisch bedingt (wie man sich auch wirklich leicht denken kann) leider immer Nachteile in Bezug auf dem Bremsweg. Und da kann man dann auch schnell mal am falschen Ende sparen. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> 20km/h zu schnell 20% vom Monatslohn fertig. So etwas ist deutlich gerechter als das bisherige System


 Das ist ja Sozialismus!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Sehr schlecht... genauso entsteht Kriminalität, Existenzbedrohung weil einer auf einer leeren Autobahn zu schnell fuhr. 

Vielleicht besser mal einen obgliatorischen Arztbesuch und ein Psychologisches Gutachten / IQ Test, da hat man 90 % der Problemfälle aussortiert!


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

Icejester was hat das mit Sozialismus zu tun? 

Hast du überhaupt eine Idee davon was Sozialismus ist?

Genau das gleiche System wird von Gerichten mit den Tagessätzen angewendet, und auch in vielen Ländern Europas richten sich die Strafen nach deinem Einkommen.


----------



## Icejester (27. April 2011)

Ja, das ist angewandter Sozialismus. Hier wird das Prinzip durchbrochen, daß der, der mehr leistet, auch mehr haben darf. Insofern wird es unattraktiv, mehr als der Durchschnitt zu leisten. Dies ist eine klar wirtschaftsfeindliche Ausrichtung, die nunmal jedem sozialistischen Ansatz zu eigen ist.

Abgesehen davon wäre ich wirklich mal dafür, daß die Strafen für Geschwindigkeitsverstößte gesenkt werden, denn immerhin ist sowas wirklich nur ein Kavaliersdelikt. Schon heute steht da meines Erachtens in Deutschland die Strafe nicht mehr in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis zur Tat.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Weil ein Familienvater mit 3 Kindern und einem normalen Gehalt nicht mehr über die Runden kommt, ein Anwalt mit 50000 monatlich juckt das überhaupt nicht.

So hat ers wohl gemeint..


----------



## Icejester (27. April 2011)

Ist schon klar. Aber wären die Strafen insgesamt niedriger, hätte man das Problem doch wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## Seabound (27. April 2011)

Ich finde auch, man sollte prozentual bestrafen. Gemessen am Monatseinkommen. Damit es jedem irgendwo gleichweh tut. Mehr Kontrollen wären in dem Fall auch nicht schlecht. So wie in der Schweiz oder Skandinavien z.B.. Da wird gerne peinlichst genau die Geschwindigkeit eingehalten. Kein Wunder, bei den Strafen und der Überwachungsdichte. Wobei ich z.B. in Finnland immer gerne gefahren bin. Im Vergleich zu den deutschen Autobahnen eine reglementierte Wohltat. Keiner drängelt, keiner nervt. So sollte Autofahren sein.


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

Hä wat nimmst du Junge? Schon mal die restliche Welt angeschaut?

Da sind die Strafen ein zichfaches von dem was wir hier haben....

Zudem ist ein Geschwindigkeitsverstoß KEIN Kavaliersdelikt. Gerade in 30er Zonen spielst du da immer mit dem Leben von anderen....

DIR steht es nicht zu, zu entscheiden, ob das jetzt gerechtfertigt ist, oder aber nicht, da du die Situation überhaupt nicht überblicken kannst.... Zudem wenn du begründete Zweifel hast, dann stell einen Antrag auf Änderung....

Strafen sind dafür da, das sie weh tun und eben auch eine erzieherische Funktion haben. Wenn du jemandem der sehr viel verdient ne Strafe von 100€ aufbrummst ist ihm das Scheis egal.... Wobei man sagen muss, das es Raser in allen Autos gibt. Angefangen vom Polo mit 60PS bis hin zum BMW M5 Fahrer...

Wobei man sagen muss das je teurer und Leistungsfähiger das Auto wird, die Anzahl an ganz Hirnlosen deutlich abnimmt... Natürlich gibt es auch die Vollpfosten die nen Ferrari zu Schrott fahren, weil se fahren wie die gestörten, aber das sind die wenigsten. Die müssen sich auch nichts beweisen.

Das sind eher die AUDI, BMW und Mercedes Fahrer, am Besten noch Firmenwagen. Ist ja nicht meiner....


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wenn man alle Faktoren berücksichtigt (Herstellung, Akku laden) steht ein heutiger Hybrid noch nicht besonders gut gegen einen kleinen Diesler da..


 
Wenn du Hybird in Massen baust, dann sinken die Kosten, wenn du die Industrie zwingst bessere Technik zu entwickeln, dann machen sie das auch, hat man ja beim Katalysator gesehen, der auch erst mal von den Deutschen Autobauern abgelehnt wurde. Beim Diesel Filter war es nicht anders.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das es einen Audi mit unter 80 PS gibt,



Dann wird Audi ein solches Modell anbieten, wenn das Gesetz wird, keine Sorge, den Markt des reichen Söhnchens/Tocher, die auch Audi fahren will, wie Daddy, wird man sich nicht entgehen lassen.
Werden möglicherweise dann gedrosselte Autos sein, ist beim Motorrad ja Standard.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> deshalb.. bringt doch überhaupt nichts! Auch mit 80 PS kannst du mit 120 durch ein Dorf rennen, es dauert nur länger bis man die Geschwindigkeit hat!



Richtig, aber es geht darum, dass man Verantwortung übernimmt und das erreichst du, indem du den Leuten die richtigen Werte vermittelst (das fängt in der Fahrschule an, die dann auch nur noch 80PS Autos haben dürfen) und geht weiter in der Aufklärung der Schule, eher die Leute überhaupt Auto fahren dürfen.
Hier ist Bildung wichtig. Einer, der sich mit einem 250PS Golf den Hals abgefahren hat, ist einfach nicht cool. 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Zum Überholen ist Beschleunigung wichtig und die hat man da nicht... dann gibts wieder mehr (meist tödliche) Frontalunfälle... das Thema hatten die doch schon oft... kommt meiner Meinung nach NIE durch!
> Dafür gibts ja den grünen L nun.



Nein, es geht um Abschätzung, wenn du 80PS hast, dann überholst du keine Schlange, dann fährst du hinterher.
Mein erstes Auto hatte 60PS und ich bis super an LKWs vorbei gekommen und wenn ich in einer Kolone fahre (wo die Schlange bis zum Horizont geht), dann ist das klar, dass Überholen hier nichts bringt. Ist genauso, als wenn du auf einer dicht befahrenen Autobahn mit Lichthupe und Blinker-Links unterwegs bist, ist sinnfrei und gefährdet andere.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Übrigens kannst du auch mit einem Velo jemanden todfahren ..



Du kannst auch mit einem Bobbycar einen Platt fahren. 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch wenn die 5 Jahre über sind, ist man froh endlich mal eine Maschine fahren zu können und gibt dann doppelt Gas



Nö, eben nicht, der Füherschein auf Probe hat ja was gebracht und auch der Führerschein mit 17 hat eine Wirkung erzielt. Es geht darum, dass du die schweren Unfälle bei Fahranfängern in de Griff bekommst. Da muss man sich eben Konzepte ausdenken und sie durchprobieren.
Z.B. Wäre null Promille bei Fahranfängern natürlich sehr wichtig (kann man aber auch allgemein einführen). 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Na Quanti, wenn die Leute wirklich treffen, dann als Anteil vom Einkommen. Ist deutlich gerechter. Dann triffts nämlich den Bänker der seine 200.000 im Jahr trifft genau so hart wie den Arbeiter am Band.
> 
> 20km/h zu schnell 20% vom Monatslohn fertig. So etwas ist deutlich gerechter als das bisherige System



Damit kommst du nicht durch. Siehst du ja bei den Sozialabgaben. Da gibts auch einen Höchstsatz, der nicht überschritten wird, egal wie viel einer verdient.
Mehr als maximal 1000€ Sozialabgaben kannst du im Monat nicht haben, egal wie viel du verdienst.
(ich weiß das, denn ich liege darüber und lach mir einen, wenn ich sehe, dass einer, der nicht mal ein Drittel dessen verdient, was ich kriege, das gleiche zahlen muss  Manchmal liebe ich den Lobbyismus )



Icejester schrieb:


> Hä? Verstehe ich nicht. Das ist doch gerade gut, wenn man schnell fahren darf! Insofern hat die, wie Du es nennst, Autolobby meine allervollste Unterstützung!



Schnell fahren bringt aber höhere Risiken mit sich, erhöht die Schadstoffbelastung und den Treibstoffverbrauch, was ist also daran gut?



Icejester schrieb:


> Dafür müßte man aber auch dem Glauben aufsitzen, daß CO2 für irgendwas schädlich ist. Das ist aber eher Unsinn und, wie ich schon schrieb, schönes Pöstchensichern durch diverse (linke) Ökos, die sich auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit durchfressen wollen, ohne je Leistung erbracht zu haben.



Öhm, CO² erhöht den Treibhauseffekt, das kannst du in Studien nachlesen.
Oder glaubst du auch, dass Atomkraft sicher ist? 



Icejester schrieb:


> Nennenswerten Abrieb hast Du nur beim Bremsen, Beschleunigen und schnellen Kurvenfahren. Bei konstant 220km/h geradeaus passiert da so gut wie nichts am Reifen.



Ja, genau, du hast keinen Abrieb, wenn du Konstant 200 fährst. 
Komisch aber, dass der Reifen so verdammt heiß ist, wenn du schnell fährst.



Icejester schrieb:


> Rollwiderstandsreduzierte Reifen haben physikalisch bedingt (wie man sich auch wirklich leicht denken kann) leider immer Nachteile in Bezug auf dem Bremsweg. Und da kann man dann auch schnell mal am falschen Ende sparen.



Richtig, macht doch nichts, dann müssen die Leute mehr Abstand halten, finde ich super. Außerdem verstärkt das die Entwicklung von besseren und effizienteren Bremsanlagen.
Bremsabrieb ist auch so eine Sache. Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Tonnen das im Jahr sind und wie groß die Partikel sind. Wieso gibts keine Filter dafür oder Absauganlagen an den Bremsen?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Ja in Texas kannst du auch deinen Nachbarn rufen und wenn er deinen Garten betreten hat, erschiessen, Privatgelände und Notwehr.

Meine Güte du wärst mir noch ein strenger Polizist

Manche Gesetze kotzen einem einfach nur an, warum nicht gleich 1 Jahr in den Knast stecken? 
Gibt glaube ich andere Gesetze die man zuerst anpassen sollte, das nicht ein Vergewaltiger mit Bewährung davon kommt und in der Nachbarwohnung des Opfers wohnen bleiben darf. 


Dazu kommt noch wenn wer in einer 30er Zone mit 50 fährt ist das was anderes als wenn einer mit 140 auf einer leeren Autobahn fährt..

Du bist bestimmt so einer der mit 120 auf der linken Spur hockt und niemanden hervorlässt ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ja, das ist angewandter Sozialismus. Hier wird das Prinzip durchbrochen, daß der, der mehr leistet, auch mehr haben darf. Insofern wird es unattraktiv, mehr als der Durchschnitt zu leisten. Dies ist eine klar wirtschaftsfeindliche Ausrichtung, die nunmal jedem sozialistischen Ansatz zu eigen ist.



Was hat das mit Strafen zu tun?
Wenn einer eine Straftat begeht, muss er bestraft werden und der, der 100.000 im Jahr verdient, schrecken 200€ Strafe doch nicht ab. Wenn er aber 20.000€ Strafe zahlen muss, dann wird er sich daran erinnern und das nicht mehr machen.

Wie viel Strafe muss Oliver Kahn jetzt wegen der Sachen bezahlen, die er aus Dubai einschmuggeln wollte? 



Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wäre ich wirklich mal dafür, daß die Strafen für Geschwindigkeitsverstößte gesenkt werden, denn immerhin ist sowas wirklich nur ein Kavaliersdelikt. Schon heute steht da meines Erachtens in Deutschland die Strafe nicht mehr in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis zur Tat.



Kavaliersdelikt? 
Wenn einer ein Kind tot fährt, weil er meint mit 100 durch den Ort rasen zu müssen, dann ist das alles andere als ein Kavaliersdelikt.
Ich bin in Kiel mal nachts gefahren, die B202 entlang, die verläuft ohne Ampeln durch Kiel und geht bis zum Autobahnzubringer. Dort kann man 70 fahren (anfangs, dann 50). Ich fahre 50-60, je nach dem, in der Nacht auch so um 60. An mir sind zwei Autos vorbei gefahren, ich konnte nicht mal sehen, welche Modelle das waren, weil sie so schnell waren. Die haben sich offensichtlich ein Rennen geliefert.
Solche Typen muss man den Lappen 2 Jahre lang wegnehmen und die Autos beschlagnahmen und ebenfalls wegnehmen. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Ist schon klar. Aber wären die Strafen insgesamt niedriger, hätte man das Problem doch wohl nicht, oder?



Ja, es würde mehr gerast werden, weil es ja nichts kostet, wenn man mit 120 in der Stadt erwischt wird.
Muss man aber 1000€ bezahlen und verliert seinen Lappen für 1 Jahr, dann sieht die Sache ganz anders aus. 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ja in Texas kannst du auch deinen Nachbarn rufen und wenn er deinen Garten betreten hat, erschiessen, Privatgelände und Notwehr.



Die Texaner haben den Einschlag eh nicht gehört. 
Die haben George Bush zum Gouverneur gewählt, es ist also ihre Schuld, dass er überhaupt Präsident werden konnte. 
Ich bin ja ab und zu mal da und wenn du guckst, mit was für Waffen die zum Schießstand kommen, dann schlägst du die Hände übern Kopf zusammen. 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Manche Gesetze kotzen einem einfach nur an, warum nicht gleich 1 Jahr in den Knast stecken?



Du musst das Verhältnis bewahren, ein illegaler Downloader geht ja schon für 5 Jahre in den Knast, da kannst du als Raser nicht mit einem Jahr rechnen. 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch wenn wer in einer 30er Zone mit 50 fährt ist das was anderes als wenn einer mit 140 auf einer leeren Autobahn fährt..



Du musst natürlich die Schwere der Tat und die Umstände einrechnen, dass zu schnelles Fahren in Ortschaften oder 30er Zonen härter bestraft werden sollte als 150 statt 130 auf der Bahn, ist klar, aber bei 250km/h in einer Autobahnbaustelle oder 300km/h auf der Stadtautobahn (siehe Hamburg, da bin ich aufgewachsen) sind andere Kaliber.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Du bist bestimmt so einer der mit 120 auf der linken Spur hockt und niemanden hervorlässt ^^



Nö, meine Autos fahren auch 250, so ist das nicht, aber wenn die Autobahn voll ist, was soll ich denn da jetzt vordrängeln oder an alle vorbei wollen, lohnt doch nicht.
Auf die 10 Minuten, die ich dann eher da bin, kann ich doch getrost pfeifen, lieber fahre ich entspannt in einer Kolone (mit entsprechend Abstand), als ständig zu drücken und den Blinker zu betätigen.
Gleichmäßig 130 fahren spart eh mehr Sprit, als wenn du ständig hart am Gas fährst und den Wagen 10 Minuten eher ausschalten kannst (dafür gibts genug Tests).


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Klar bei voller Autobahn bringts nichts, finde es nur Schade das wegen ein paar Leuten die keinen normalen Menschenverstand haben immer die Gesetze verschärft werden! Was bringt ne Geldstrafe, so gut wie nichts!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

Geldstrafen gepaart mir Führerscheinentzug oder eben Beschlagnahmung des Autos, denn die Leute triffst du nun mal beim Geld und beim Auto am ehesten.


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

och, wenn die Strafe hoch genug ist, dann macht man das nicht oft 1-2 mal, das wars. Naja und die Möglichkeit den Lappen weg zu nehmen bleibt ja auch immer noch bestehen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Ist bestimmt gut für die Arbeitslosenrate! Geschäftsmann, Servicetechniker und Kraftfahrer die unter Zeitdruck gerne mal ein bisschen schneller fahren aber auch dementsprechendes Fahrkönnen haben verlieren ihren Job.. 
Rücksichtsnahme ist das Wort, traurige Gesellschaft


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

Die stellen dann den Hartzer als Chauffeur ein.


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt gut für die Arbeitslosenrate! Geschäftsmann, Servicetechniker und Kraftfahrer die unter Zeitdruck gerne mal ein bisschen schneller fahren aber auch dementsprechendes Fahrkönnen haben verlieren ihren Job..
> Rücksichtsnahme ist das Wort, traurige Gesellschaft


 Und wenn die einen Unfall bauen und sterben/schwerst verletzt sind, dann ist das gut? Btw. am Besten noch schwerst behindert danach, das schlägt überhaupt nicht auf die Sozialkassen...

Wer Zeitdruck hat, sollte sich allgemein Gedanken darüber machen, ob er nicht generell etwas falsch macht.

Und btw. dein ach so tolles Fahrkönnen ist reine Selbsttäuschung.........

Weist du wie oft man von Leuten hört, das Sie diese und jene Situation VÖLLIG unter Kontrolle haben???

Ich sag nur 120 und 5 Meter "Sicherheits"abstand... JA NEEEEE ist klar, die können natürlich schnell genug reagieren wenn der Vordermann bremst..... Is klar, sind ja alle Supermann, bzw. eher Max Payne 

Bei solchen Aussagen bekomme ich echt das KOTZEN


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wer Zeitdruck hat, sollte sich allgemein Gedanken darüber machen, ob er nicht generell etwas falsch macht.



Zeitdruck habe ich nie, wenn es darum geht irgendwo hinkommen zu müssen.
Blöd ist das aber für Firmen, die ihre Lager ja inzwischen in LKWs haben, die auf der Autobahn rumfahren.
Gegen übermüdete LKW Fahrer muss auch viel getan werden.


----------



## Aufpassen (27. April 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu Tempolimit??? Hält sich doch ehh kein Schwanz dranne. Die Leute die ehh zu schnell fahren lassen sich doch nicht von einem Tempolimit einschränken...wenn ich mal überlege wie bei uns in Berlin gefahren wird, wo einfach verdammt nochmal 50Km/h zu fahren sind und einige Vollpfosten trotzdem 70 und mehr fahren was nützt denn da ein Tempolimit??? Gar nichts! Wenn ich alleine mal überlege wenn ich mitm Roller anstatt Auto unterwegs bin welcher schon 60 fährt...trotzdem noch hupend überholt werde...das Tag für Tag und man mich dabei in Gefahr bringt auch Tag für Tag obwohl es ja ein innerörtliches Tempolimit von 50 gibt, was bringt es dann??? Nichts halt!



1000% Sign.
Ich musste damals mein Roller Entdrosseln & mit einem Sportauspuff versehen damit ich im Verkehr mitkam. (auch Berliner)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2011)

> Wer Zeitdruck hat, sollte sich allgemein Gedanken darüber machen, ob er nicht generell etwas falsch macht.


Natürlich gibt es Menschen die nicht planen können, aber gegen einen Chef der die Termine so eng strickt oder immer mal was dazwischen schiebt kann man wenig machen ( hatte mehrere Jahre das Vergnügen ). Das geht arg zu Lasten der Freizeit oder die Nacht wieder mal kürzer.


> Und btw. dein ach so tolles Fahrkönnen ist reine Selbsttäuschung.........


Ich zb hatte etliche Jahre im Schnitt 150000 km im Jahr, aber ich würde niemals behaupten ein guter Fahrer zu sein ( keine Punkte, 1 x geblitzt und einen Unfall den dafür aber richtig in ca 25 Jahren )


> Weist du wie oft man von Leuten hört, das Sie diese und jene Situation VÖLLIG unter Kontrolle haben???


Viel zu oft, besonders viele Anfänger behaupten gerne das sie das Pulver erfunden haben.


> Ich sag nur 120 und 5 Meter "Sicherheits"abstand... JA NEEEEE ist klar, die können natürlich schnell genug reagieren wenn der Vordermann bremst.....


So etwas hasse ich wie die Pest. So viele Stinkefinger und ähnliche Freundlichkeiten bekommt man besonders weil man mal einen LKW das überholen ermöglicht. Dazu auch noch mit Nebel unter 50m Sicht mit wenigstens 100 zu heizen., usw. usw.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

Wenn du bei 120km/h 5 Meter hinterher fährst und der Vordermann dann bremst und du reinklatscht, knallt das lange nicht so stark, als wenn du 25 Meter hinterher fährst und dann reinknallst.


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

Ja toll Quanti  Der erste Knall ist vielleicht weniger heftig, aber was ist mim zweiten in die Leitplanke oder sonst was? 

Bei dir muss man auch immer aufpassen was man sagt


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja toll Quanti  Der erste Knall ist vielleicht weniger heftig, aber was ist mim zweiten in die Leitplanke oder sonst was?



Wenn du ein guter Fahrer bist, dann kannst du das Auto wieder abfangen. 
Wichtig ist nur, dass der hinter dir eben nicht 20 Meter hinterher fährt.


----------



## Skysnake (27. April 2011)

Ja klar ist es "möglich" aber realistisch? 

Zudem ist dein Auto ziemlich verbeult, denn der vorne wird ja weiter bremsen, bzw wenn nicht, gibt es recht schnell dann wohl eine ziemliche Kaltverformung. Man bremst ja nicht ohne Grund 

Aber im Prinzip haste schon Recht. Bei 120 einfach bischen zum Bremsen beim Vordermann anlehnen, das schont die Bremsbeläge und die Bremsscheibe


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

Nun ja, ich hab ja eine extrem gute Reaktionszeit.
Ich fahre links vorbei, auf dem Grünstreifen, direkt an der Leitplanke entlang. 

Das Auto ist ja nicht so verbeult, denn selbst wenn der Vordermann eine Vollbremsung macht, du knallst ja sofort drauf, bei 5 Meter Abstand, der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied wird daher nicht so groß sein. 
Ich denke schon, dass man den Wagen abfangen kann.
Das Problem ist aber, wenn einer hinter dir ist, 20 Meter oder 30 Meter und der hat nicht die Fähigkeiten am Steuer wie du (), dann wird es problematisch. Der klatscht dir hinten drauf und das erneut zu korrigieren ist schwer.
Abgesehen davon hat mein Wagen so gute Bremsen, dass ich Angst hab, wenn ich da mal kurz gegentipp, dass der Porsche hinter mir gleich reinklatscht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Und btw. dein ach so tolles Fahrkönnen ist reine Selbsttäuschung.........
> 
> Weist du wie oft man von Leuten hört, das Sie diese und jene Situation VÖLLIG unter Kontrolle haben???
> 
> ...


 
Ich spreche ja nicht von mir, sondern von den Leuten mit diesen BERUFEN! 
Auch habe ich nicht gesagt das ich ein tolles Fahrkönnen habe, ich habe gesagt Leute die Beruflich sehr viel unterwegs sind haben MEHR Fahrerfahrung aber auch Routine die Gefährlich werden kann.
Von 5m Sicherheitsabstand habe ich auch nie gesprochen, gesagt habe ich, das es doch keine Rolle spielt auf einer halb leeren Autobahn mal 130 statt 120 zu fahren ohne gleich den Lappen abgeben zu müssen ... 
Schau dir doch mal die Realität an, alle fahren, kaum ein Radar wird gebremst und 5m danach wieder beschleunigt...

Eigentlich wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen das es auch andere Gefahrenquellen im Strassenverkehr gibt wie alte, behinderte, hirngestörte spinner, jeder Depp kann heute Autofahren, da kannst du 20kmh einführen und immernoch so ein Depp fährt irgendwo rein!


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (28. April 2011)

Ich fahre 60000 km auf deutschen autobahnen pro anno-und genau du bist das Problem.(18 Jahre alt und fickrich.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> ich habe gesagt Leute die Beruflich sehr viel unterwegs sind haben MEHR Fahrerfahrung aber auch Routine die Gefährlich werden kann.
> Von 5m Sicherheitsabstand habe ich auch nie gesprochen, gesagt habe ich, das es doch keine Rolle spielt auf einer halb leeren Autobahn mal 130 statt 120 zu fahren ohne gleich den Lappen abgeben zu müssen ...
> Schau dir doch mal die Realität an, alle fahren, kaum ein Radar wird gebremst und 5m danach wieder beschleunigt...


 
Und das ist eben nicht richtig. Sieht man, wenn man mal bei einem Autofahrtraining mitgemacht hat. Da sind die 40 Jährigen, die seit 20 Jahren 30.000km im Jahr fahren, nicht besser als ein 18 Jähriger, der gerade seinen Lappen hat.
Die meisten wissen nicht mal, wie sie richtig bremsen, geschweigen denn voll bremsen, sie haben Angst, das Pedal richtig reinzutreten.


----------



## nfsgame (28. April 2011)

[x]Nein

Es würde sich eh keiner dran halten, außerdem macht es durchaus mal Fun drauf zu treten .

Eher wäre ich auch für regelmäßige Tauglichkeitstests, alleine wieviele Parkplätze wieder nutzbar werden würden....
Und wers nicht glaubt, dass sich eh niemand dran halten würde: fahrt beispielsweise mal nach Hannover oder Hamburg rein. Da ist auch 50km/h, wer da aber diese 50 fährt, der wird beinahe wortwörtlich von der Bahn gefegt .


@quanti: Je länger das *sssst* desto doller das *bumm*.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das ist eben nicht richtig. Sieht man, wenn man mal bei einem Autofahrtraining mitgemacht hat. Da sind die 40 Jährigen, die seit 20 Jahren 30.000km im Jahr fahren, nicht besser als ein 18 Jähriger, der gerade seinen Lappen hat.
> Die meisten wissen nicht mal, wie sie richtig bremsen, geschweigen denn voll bremsen, sie haben Angst, das Pedal richtig reinzutreten.


 

Ja beim Autofahrtraining müssen auch nur die Deppen antreten, kein Wunder sowas! Mein Vater fährt jeden Tag über 300-400 km und das seit 25 Jahren, kannst mir nicht sagen ein Neulenker hat die gleiche Erfahrung?

Erfahrungen kommt mit der Zeit, so das Wort, völlig unlogisch, hauptsache immer ein Besserwisser sein! 
Wenn du die Statistiken anschauen würdest, dann würdest du nicht so ein Müll labern. 
Immer diese Theoretiker, die Realität sieht anders aus. Etwas studieren und etwas in der Realität machen ist etwas ganz anderes!

Schau dir nur die Statistik oben an, da siehst du wies in ECHT aussieht!


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ich spreche ja nicht von mir, sondern von den Leuten mit diesen BERUFEN!
> Auch habe ich nicht gesagt das ich ein tolles Fahrkönnen habe, ich habe gesagt Leute die Beruflich sehr viel unterwegs sind haben MEHR Fahrerfahrung aber auch Routine die Gefährlich werden kann.
> Von 5m Sicherheitsabstand habe ich auch nie gesprochen, gesagt habe ich, das es doch keine Rolle spielt auf einer halb leeren Autobahn mal 130 statt 120 zu fahren ohne gleich den Lappen abgeben zu müssen ...
> Schau dir doch mal die Realität an, alle fahren, kaum ein Radar wird gebremst und 5m danach wieder beschleunigt...
> ...


 Wo hab ich gesagt, das DU mit DEINEM tollen Fahrkönnen bleiben kannst? Hab ich nicht gesagt, das du mit dem Fahrkönnen nicht kommen musst, also allgemein mit Fahrkönnen? Fahrkönnen ist nämlich in 99% der Fälle ein reiner Irrglaube und Selbsttäuschung....



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das ist eben nicht richtig. Sieht man, wenn man mal bei einem Autofahrtraining mitgemacht hat. Da sind die 40 Jährigen, die seit 20 Jahren 30.000km im Jahr fahren, nicht besser als ein 18 Jähriger, der gerade seinen Lappen hat.
> Die meisten wissen nicht mal, wie sie richtig bremsen, geschweigen denn voll bremsen, sie haben Angst, das Pedal richtig reinzutreten.


 Ja und die meisten dort realisieren wenigstens auch, das man noch was dazu lernen kann, weil man im normalen Straßenverkehr eben fast nichts lernt.... Fahrpraxis ja, aber wie ich schalte etc. lern ich in nem halben Jahr bis zum Erbrechen.



nfsgame schrieb:


> [x]Nein
> Es würde sich eh keiner dran halten, außerdem macht es durchaus mal Fun drauf zu treten .


Jo das stimmt schon, mach manchmal auch gern, wenn ich dann aber seh, das ich meine @home Strecke statt in 90 min in vielleicht 70-80 min schaffe, dafür aber den doppelten-dreifachen Spritverbrauch habe, dann lass ich das für eine ziemlich lange Zeit wieder gut sein 
btw. ich bin auch gegen ein generelles Limit, die Kontrollen sollten nur öfter und härter sein, dann würden sich die Leute auch wieder mehr dran halten.


> Eher wäre ich auch für regelmäßige Tauglichkeitstests, alleine wieviele Parkplätze wieder nutzbar werden würden....
> Und wers nicht glaubt, dass sich eh niemand dran halten würde: fahrt beispielsweise mal nach Hannover oder Hamburg rein. Da ist auch 50km/h, wer da aber diese 50 fährt, der wird beinahe wortwörtlich von der Bahn gefegt .
> @quanti: Je länger das *sssst* desto doller das *bumm*.


 Jup, wäre gut, und würde verdammt viel Platz schaffen auf unseren Straßen 

[QUOTE
=Darkfleet85;2933051]Ja beim Autofahrtraining müssen auch nur die Deppen antreten, kein Wunder sowas! Mein Vater fährt jeden Tag über 300-400 km und das seit 25 Jahren, kannst mir nicht sagen ein Neulenker hat die gleiche Erfahrung?


> Soso, das machen also nur Deppen soso
> Hallo gehts noch?
> Woher hast du denn bitte diese Weisheit her???
> Gerade Chauffeure etc. machen so was öfters. Genau so Autobahn-Polizisten oder oder auch Leute die beruflich Autos testen... Und die machen das jedes Jahr im Regelfall...
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ja beim Autofahrtraining müssen auch nur die Deppen antreten, kein Wunder sowas! Mein Vater fährt jeden Tag über 300-400 km und das seit 25 Jahren, kannst mir nicht sagen ein Neulenker hat die gleiche Erfahrung?



Wer redet denn von Erfahrung, Erfahrung kannst du knicken, denn Erfahrung sammelst du nur, wenn du auch mal das machst, worauf es ankommt, also schnelles Ausweichen, starkes Bremsen auf unterschiedliche Fahrbahnbeläge, usw.
Weiß dein Vater, was er machen muss, wenn ihm ein Geisterfahrer auf der Bahn entgegen kommt?
Weiß dein Vater, was er machen muss, wenn sein Reifen bei 200km/h platzt und er ins Schleudern kommt?
Weiß dein Vater, was er machen muss, wenn ein Motorradfahrer/Autofahrer vor ihm ins schlingern/schleudern kommt?

Ich schätze mal nein, weil er sowas noch nie hatte und das lernst du nicht durch Erfahrung, das lernst du, wenn du das mal in einem Fahrsicherheitstrainig machst, ich hab das schon zwei Mal gemacht und fand es sehr gut und da waren eben auch Leute, die deutlich mehr Fahrerfahrung hatten als ich und die haben nicht mal voll in die Eisen steigen können, das haben die wenigsten übrigens gemacht (frag mich nicht, wieso, gibts aber sogar Studiun drüber).



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Erfahrungen kommt mit der Zeit, so das Wort, völlig unlogisch, hauptsache immer ein Besserwisser sein!
> Wenn du die Statistiken anschauen würdest, dann würdest du nicht so ein Müll labern.
> Immer diese Theoretiker, die Realität sieht anders aus. Etwas studieren und etwas in der Realität machen ist etwas ganz anderes!
> 
> Schau dir nur die Statistik oben an, da siehst du wies in ECHT aussieht!



Ich kenne die Statistik, ich weiß, dass junge Leute in schwere Unfälle verwickelt sind, aber das sind sie in der Regel dann, wenn sie nicht alleine fahren, wenn sie alleine fahren, passiert selten etwas. Das Problem hierbei ist die Aufklärung. Man muss den Leuten schon im Jugendalter sagen, dass sie niemanden imponieren müssen und den "harten" raushängen lassen.
Auch wird in der Gruppe eher getrunken, was alleine nicht so passiert. Man sollte also schon vorher klar feststellen, wer fährt und der trinkt dann nichts.
Daher bin ich ja auch für weitere Beschränkungen, was junge Autofahrer angeht.
Der Führerschein mit 17 hat schon was gebracht, leider wird er von denen gemacht, wie sowieso "vernünftiger" sind. Ein paar Gas Heinis hast du immer dabei, aber die fahren auch mit 40 noch so (sieht man heute ja auch), sofern sie nie einen schwerer Unfall haben (denn dann ändern sie ihre Ansichten).

Aber von "Müll" sind meine Aussagen weit entfernt, da sind deine deutlich dichter dran.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja Erfahrung kommt mit der Zeit, aber VOR ALLEM durch das ERFAHREN von Situationen, und genau da liegt das Problem. Im normalen Autofahrerleben, erfährst du eben die Gefahrensituationen nie, und wenn dann knallts halt, oder du hast viel Glück, das hat aber rein GAR NICHTS!!!! mit Fahrkönnen zu tun, sondern ist einfach nur Glück. Wer mit Anhänger und 120 über die Autobahn brettert muss immer damit rechnen jede Sekunde einen ins Schleudern kommenden Anhänger zu haben.... Passiert selten, was den LEuten die Illusion gibt, Sie hätten alles unter Kontrolle... haben Sie aber nicht, sie haben schlicht nur Glück.
> 
> Wo lernt man denn beim normalen Autofahren bitte die folgenden Sachen?
> 
> ...


 

Ne aber ein 55 Jähriger Mann der 1 000 000 Kilometer zurückgelegt hat, hat bestimmt mehr solche Erfahrungen gemacht als ein 18 Jähriger Fahrschüler, das ist ja wohl klar ?

Schnelle Bremsungen und Ausweichmanöver erlebe ich jeden Tag mit dem Auto, ich frage mich ob du überhaupt Auto fährst? 

Das man in die Fahrtrichtung zu schauen hat weiss auch jeder, sonst hat man nämlich die Theoretische Fahrprüfung nicht bestanden! (Zumindest hier in der Schweiz)

Und übrigens bringen dir diese Dinge überhaupt nichts, denn wenn die Situation eintritt Reagierst du nach deinem Empfinden und nicht nach Sätzen die du gelernt hast! Der Reflex ist viel schneller als deine Gedanken.

Die die bessere Chancen haben richtig zu reagieren sind die Leute die diese SITUATIONEN schon mehrmals erlebt haben, klar so ein Kurs ist auch gut, nur im ERNSTFALL siehts nochmal anders aus (Adrenalin). Da kannst du dich nicht darauf vorbereiten.

Unter Fahrkönnen habe ich mehr die Erfahrung gemeint, von welcher du auch sprichst.. jeder kann ins Gaspedal treten, nur das RICHTIG reagieren ist schlussendlich entscheidend, das weiss ich auch

Gibt aber leider immer welche die falsch reagieren, meistens ist man ja nicht gerade alleine auf der Strasse, da kann man nichts tun, da bringt auch so ein Kurs nichts! Die Reflexe der Menschen kann man nicht so schnell umtrainieren (1-2 Tage Kurs) aber ne kleine Hilfe mag es vielleicht sein.


----------



## Pagz (28. April 2011)

Könnt ihr euch nicht einfach darauf einigen, dass Erfahrung zwar in manchem Situationen hilft, aber auch nicht das Allheilmittel gegen jegliche Verkehrssituation ist?
So ein Mittelding wird es wohl sein oder?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von Erfahrung, Erfahrung kannst du knicken, denn Erfahrung sammelst du nur, wenn du auch mal das machst, worauf es ankommt, also schnelles Ausweichen, starkes Bremsen auf unterschiedliche Fahrbahnbeläge, usw.
> Weiß dein Vater, was er machen muss, wenn ihm ein Geisterfahrer auf der Bahn entgegen kommt?
> Weiß dein Vater, was er machen muss, wenn sein Reifen bei 200km/h platzt und er ins Schleudern kommt?
> Weiß dein Vater, was er machen muss, wenn ein Motorradfahrer/Autofahrer vor ihm ins schlingern/schleudern kommt?
> ...


 
Fährst du Auto überhaupt?

Auf der Strasse ist man immer Gefahrensituationen ausgesetzt, nach 30 Jahren 400km pro TAG erlebt man wohl mehr als an einem 1 Tägigen Kurs, und ausserdem ist man darauf NIE vorbereitet. 
Im Kurs weisst du, ah jetzt kommt aquaplaning jetzt muss ich mich so verhalten, in der REALTITÄT tauchen die Gefahren plötzlich auf und man steht unter ADRENALIN, wenn du ne heisse Platte anfässt, ziehst du die Hand zurück und im Nachhinein denkst du "AUA war ja heiss". Genauso ists beim Autofahren, ausser man steht vielleicht unter Valium

Vorallem kannst du so viele Kurse machen wie du willst, bringt dir nichts wenn dir so ein Depp reinfährt! xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Schnelle Bremsungen und Ausweichmanöver erlebe ich jeden Tag mit dem Auto, ich frage mich ob du überhaupt Auto fährst?



Du erlebst sowas jeden Tag? 
Sag mal, wo fährst *du *denn?
(oder sollte ich besser fragen, *wie *fährst du? )



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Fährst du Auto überhaupt?



Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mehr Flugmeilen abgerissen habe als Kilometer im Auto.
Trotzdem würde ich nicht behaupten, dass ich deswegen ein Flugzeug fliegen kann. 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Auf der Strasse ist man immer Gefahrensituationen ausgesetzt, nach 30 Jahren 400km pro TAG erlebt man wohl mehr als an einem 1 Tägigen Kurs, und ausserdem ist man darauf NIE vorbereitet.



Wenn man derartiges schon mal im Training gemacht hat, dann kann man sich daran orientieren. Dass die Situation nicht exakt so ist, wie im Training, ist klar, aber immerhin hat man sowas schon mal erlebt, einer, der nie trainiert hat, nicht, der reagiert vielleicht so, wie man nicht reagieren sollte.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Im Kurs weisst du, ah jetzt kommt aquaplaning jetzt muss ich mich so verhalten, in der REALTITÄT tauchen die Gefahren plötzlich auf und man steht unter ADRENALIN, wenn du ne heisse Platte anfässt, ziehst du die Hand zurück und im Nachhinein denkst du "AUA war ja heiss". Genauso ists beim Autofahren, ausser man steht vielleicht unter Valium



Natürlich weiß du, was kommt, aber trotzdem hast du in der erste Runde keine Chance, das ist ja das Interessante.
Im Straßenverkehr weißt du nicht, was kommt, dann sollst du aber eine Chance haben?
Klingt doch sehr unlogisch.

Öhm, und unter Medikamenteneinfluss fährt man kein Auto. 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Vorallem kannst du so viele Kurse machen wie du willst, bringt dir nichts wenn dir so ein Depp reinfährt! xD



Das stört mich dann auch nicht. Du weißt doch, wenns hinten knallt, gibs vorne Geld.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

Egal, hat ja schon lange nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun...

Unfälle mit Personenschäden 2009

Unfälle120'506
innerorts13'372
ausserorts5'251
auf der Autobahn1'883


Quelle Schweizer Bund

Nur so als kleiner Gedanken-Anstoss Da bin ich noch mehr dafür innerorts 40 km/h zu machen. 

Auf der Autobahn muss man eigentlich nur geradeaus fahren, sollte bei beherrschen des Fahrzeugs ja nicht so ein grosses Problem darstellen vorallem bei 3 Spuren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Auf der Autobahn muss man eigentlich nur geradeaus fahren, sollte bei beherrschen des Fahrzeugs ja nicht so ein grosses Problem darstellen vorallem bei 3 Spuren.


 
Jop, sieht man bei den ganzen Massenunfällen auf Autobahnen, wenns mal kurz Nebel gibt, oder es stark regnet oder örtlich Glätte ist.


----------



## copi (28. April 2011)

immer her mit dem limit, aber bitte nur für die anderen!
oder gilt das dann auch für mich oder wie?!
dann lieber doch nich!


----------



## Seabound (28. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, sieht man bei den ganzen Massenunfällen auf Autobahnen, wenns mal kurz Nebel gibt, oder es stark regnet oder örtlich Glätte ist.



Nicht zu vergessen, die Sandstürme!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

Bist du so dumm oder tust du nur so um einem zu Ärgern?

Nur weil du den Unfall bei RTL gesehen hast? Hätte auch innerorts passieren können! 

Warum denkst du das man auf einer Autobahn schneller fahren kann als innerorts? weil es mehr Einflüsse hat?

Niemand sagt das Autofahren ungefährlich ist, aber wenn du dir soooo wichtig bist und so ein Angsthase dann geh zu Fuss oder versteck dich in deinem Zimmer!

Das Forum ist mittlerweile nur noch peinlich, nur noch blöd angemacht wird man hier.. ich kaufe das Heft seit ein paar Jahren jeden Monat, aber was hier abgeht, hat damit gar nichts mehr zu tun!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Nur weil du den Unfall bei RTL gesehen hast? Hätte auch innerorts passieren können!


Das hat niemand bestritten nur auf Autobahnen passiert das öfter!



> Niemand sagt das Autofahren ungefährlich ist, aber wenn du dir soooo wichtig bist und so ein Angsthase dann geh zu Fuss oder versteck dich in deinem Zimmer!


Da kann dir auch was passieren!
Die meisten Unfälle passieren im Haushalt!



> Das Forum ist mittlerweile nur noch peinlich,  nur noch blöd angemacht wird man hier..


An wem es wohl liegt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, die Sandstürme!


 
Das war sehr außergewöhnlich, zeigt aber, dass auch erfahrende Autofahrer keine Chance hatte, denn da nützt die Erfahrung eben nichts.
Wichtig ist eben, dass man genug Abstand hält, gerade auf der Autobahn.
Leider suggeriert die Autobahn in Deutschland durch ihre Breite und die Mittelleitplanke Sicherheit, die nicht da ist.
Die besten Mittel gegen Massenunfälle, wobei es nun keine Rolle spielt obs vom Neben oder Sandsturm oder Blitzeis kommt, sind nun mal vorausschauend fahren, Abstand halten und rechtzeitig vom Gas gehen.
Das lernt jeder in der Fahrschule, die Erfahrung sollte zeigen, dass das besser ist, trotzdem macht es keiner, egal wie "erfahren" der Fahrer ist.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> An wem es wohl liegt...


 
Alles was man schreibt wird so gedreht um etwas daran auszusetzen. 
Würde dich das nicht nerven? Klar war ich im letzten Post ausfallend, aber alles muss man sich doch nicht gefallen lassen!

Woran es liegt? An den 15 Jährigen pupertierenden Schnudergoofen die noch keinen Respekt haben, den so spricht man mit Leuten im RL nicht!

Was kommt als nächstes? "Deine Rechtschreibung blablabla..."


----------



## Icejester (28. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, CO² erhöht den Treibhauseffekt, das kannst du in Studien nachlesen.
> Oder glaubst du auch, dass Atomkraft sicher ist?



In Deutschland ist sie das selbstverständlich, aber das gehört nicht hierher.



> Ja, genau, du hast keinen Abrieb, wenn du Konstant 200 fährst.
> Komisch aber, dass der Reifen so verdammt heiß ist, wenn du schnell fährst.


So furchtbar warm werden die dabei gar nicht. Wenn Deine nach jeder Fahrt glühend heiß sind, solltest Du mal den Luftdruck kontrollieren. Kann gut sein, daß da was nicht stimmt. Dann erhöht sich auch der Verschleiß dramatisch.



> Richtig, macht doch nichts, dann müssen die Leute mehr Abstand halten, finde ich super. Außerdem verstärkt das die Entwicklung von besseren und effizienteren Bremsanlagen.
> Bremsabrieb ist auch so eine Sache. Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Tonnen das im Jahr sind und wie groß die Partikel sind. Wieso gibts keine Filter dafür oder Absauganlagen an den Bremsen?


Bleib mal realistisch. Solange die Partikel groß genug sind, müssen sie auch nicht unterbunden werden.
Abgesehen davon: Was sollen effizientere, also stärkere, Bremsanlagen, wenn der Reifen keinen Halt findet? Das ist nunmal die einzige Verbindung zwischen Auto und Boden. Damit steht und fällt einfach alles. Wenn der Reifen die Motor- oder Bremsleistung aufgrund konstruktiver Unzulänglichkeiten nicht auf den Boden übertragen kann, nützt beides nichts.
Deine Argumentation kommt mir vor wie die von jemandem, der mir mal erzählen wollte, Strom gäbe es im Auto doch wohl umsonst. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie viel Strafe muss Oliver Kahn jetzt wegen der Sachen bezahlen, die er aus Dubai einschmuggeln wollte?


 Das ist mir auch völlig unverständlich und ich finde es unverhältnismäßig.




> Kavaliersdelikt?
> Wenn einer ein Kind tot fährt, weil er meint mit 100 durch den Ort rasen zu müssen, dann ist das alles andere als ein Kavaliersdelikt.
> Ich bin in Kiel mal nachts gefahren, die B202 entlang, die verläuft ohne Ampeln durch Kiel und geht bis zum Autobahnzubringer. Dort kann man 70 fahren (anfangs, dann 50). Ich fahre 50-60, je nach dem, in der Nacht auch so um 60. An mir sind zwei Autos vorbei gefahren, ich konnte nicht mal sehen, welche Modelle das waren, weil sie so schnell waren. Die haben sich offensichtlich ein Rennen geliefert.
> Solche Typen muss man den Lappen 2 Jahre lang wegnehmen und die Autos beschlagnahmen und ebenfalls wegnehmen.


Natürlich ist das ein Kavaliersdelikt. Es schadet ja niemandem. Wenn man dann einen Unfall verursacht, sieht es natürlich anders aus, aber vorher hat man absolut nichts verwerfliches getan.
Und, mal ganz im Ernst, willst Du jetzt wirklich Millionen von Leuten an den Karren pissen, weil Du mal nachts überholt worden bist? Das kann doch wohl nicht sein! Ich bin auch schon überholt worden. Na und? Ich kann damit leben.



> Ja, es würde mehr gerast werden, weil es ja nichts kostet, wenn man mit 120 in der Stadt erwischt wird.
> Muss man aber 1000€ bezahlen und verliert seinen Lappen für 1 Jahr, dann sieht die Sache ganz anders aus.


Das ist doch nicht richtig. Wenn ich schnell fahren will, fahre ich schnell. Ich gehe ja nicht davon aus, erwischt zu werden. An eine Strafe denkt man in dem Moment doch überhaupt nicht. Ich kenne auch keinen, der das tut. Allerdings muß man dann natürlich immer ein wachsames Auge auf den Straßenrand haben. 
Ehrlich, an dem meisten Stellen ist es doch wenigstens innerorts überhaupt nicht möglich, deutlich schneller als 70 zu fahren. (Und wo das geht, ist es ja auch meist erlaubt.)



> Nö, meine Autos fahren auch 250, so ist das nicht, aber wenn die Autobahn voll ist, was soll ich denn da jetzt vordrängeln oder an alle vorbei wollen, lohnt doch nicht.
> Auf die 10 Minuten, die ich dann eher da bin, kann ich doch getrost pfeifen, lieber fahre ich entspannt in einer Kolone (mit entsprechend Abstand), als ständig zu drücken und den Blinker zu betätigen.
> Gleichmäßig 130 fahren spart eh mehr Sprit, als wenn du ständig hart am Gas fährst und den Wagen 10 Minuten eher ausschalten kannst (dafür gibts genug Tests).


 Manchmal bringen 10 Minuten frühere Ankunft aber mehr Geld als man mit ein oder zwei Litern Sprit einsparen könnte. Auch volkswirtschaftlich ist die schnellere Ankunft in so einem speziellen Fall also auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

nichts


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> I
> So furchtbar warm werden die dabei gar nicht. Wenn Deine nach jeder Fahrt glühend heiß sind, solltest Du mal den Luftdruck kontrollieren. Kann gut sein, daß da was nicht stimmt. Dann erhöht sich auch der Verschleiß dramatisch.


Och im Sommer kann son Reifen bei entsprechender Fahrweise schon gut mehr als Handwarm werden....

Zudem solltest du bedenken, das du IMMER eine Deformation des Reifens hast. Das führt zum sogenannten Walken/Walkkräften, die durch die Verschiebung des Materials in sich zu eine Erwärmung führt, und die ist unabhängig von Kurvenfahrten etc.

Und so btw. vor gar nicht all zu vielen Jahren gabs bei Motorrädern das Problem, das bei 200-300 der Reifen sich so stark verformt hat, das er gegen den Rahmen gekommen ist, und es dann natürlich zu einem verheerenden Unfall gekommen ist. Zumindest ein Rennfahrer ist deswegen auch gestorben. Deswegen haben die heutigen Motorradreifen auch eine Karkasse mit Stahlgeflecht, und auch auf der Lauffläche Stahleinlagen, um den Reifen in Form zu halten.




> Bleib mal realistisch. Solange die Partikel groß genug sind, müssen sie auch nicht unterbunden werden.
> Abgesehen davon: Was sollen effizientere, also stärkere, Bremsanlagen, wenn der Reifen keinen Halt findet? Das ist nunmal die einzige Verbindung zwischen Auto und Boden. Damit steht und fällt einfach alles. Wenn der Reifen die Motor- oder Bremsleistung aufgrund konstruktiver Unzulänglichkeiten nicht auf den Boden übertragen kann, nützt beides nichts.
> Deine Argumentation kommt mir vor wie die von jemandem, der mir mal erzählen wollte, Strom gäbe es im Auto doch wohl umsonst.
> Quanti wollte da wieder witzig sein, glaub hat man eigentlich gemerkt   Aber der Bremsstaub ist wirklich gesundheitsschädlich, weil er eben  nicht sonderlich grob ist, sondern VERDAMMT fein. Btw auch Reifenabrieb  ist ziemlich fein und wohl Gesundheitsschädlich.
> ...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

Naja noch schlimmer oder genau so schlimm  sind die, die den ganzen Verkehr behindern und meinen wie vorsichtig sie fahren und hinter ihnen gibts nach 2km einen Auffahrunfall weil man alle ausbremst, jeder der hinten dran fährt muss ein wenig mehr bremsen und am Schluss steht man.

Entweder man tuckert auf der rechten Fahrbahn rum oder man passt sich der Überholspur (Verkehr) an. 

Die Gesetze sind teilweise genauso dumm wie deren Erschaffer, sich nur daran zu orientieren beschränkt den Horizont mMn.


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2011)

Wenns hinten knallt, dann haben die A. geschlafen, oder B. nicht den Sicherheitsabstand eingehalten, was dann C deren Schuld ist.....

Wer auffährt ist Schuld. Oder sagste bei Kindern auch die über die Straße rennen selbst schuld, wenn ich da komm mit meinem Auto haben die halt weg zu bleiben...

Zudem kommt es durch einen hohen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zu dem von dir geschilderten Verhalten. Dies ist aber 1. fast völlig unabhängig von "Schleichern", sondern 2. der allgemeinen Verkehrsdichte und 3. davon, ob die Leute den Sicherheitsabstand einhalten oder nicht... Wenn Sie es nämlich nicht tun, müssen Sie schneller und stärker abbremsen als wenn man einen größeren Abstand einhält. Dies potenziert sich, bis man sogar komplett zum Stillstand kommt. An diesem Phänomen ist also sowohl die Überlastung der Straßen, als auch die nicht Einhaltung von Regeln schuld. Also grad das was du als gut bezeichnest... Zudem ist sehr oft die Ursache für so einen Fall kein Schleicher, sondern schlichtes Spurwechseln, wobei in den Sicherheitsabstand des Hintermanns reingezogen wird...

Und so ganz neben bei, wer auf der linken/mittleren Spur zu langsam fährt, begeht auch eine Nötigung, und wird dafür auch von der Polizei aus dem Verkehr gezogen, wenn Sie es sieht. Ebenso wenn man auf der rechten Spur zu langsam fährt.

Was ich aber auf den Tot nicht ab kann ist, wenn viel Verkehr ist, ich selbst gern schneller fahren würde, und von hinten einer meint dicht auffahren zu müssen Blinker und Lichthupe an zu schmeisen, weil er vorbei will, obwohl der Verkehr überhaupt nicht zulässt schneller zu fahren, und er wenn er mich + meinem Sicherheitsabstand überholt hat wieder hinter einem hängt... So jemanden zeige ich an, wenn er zu Dicht aufgefahren ist und zu penetrant war. Das ist nämlich SCHEIS gefährlich... Ebenso wenn LEute meinen rechts überholen zu müssen, um dann über den Standstreifen zu überholen, oder aber in Lücken rein ziehen, das vielleicht noch 1-2 Meter Platz zwischen zwei Autos ist, und es reines Glück ist, das es nicht knallt.... bzw. man selbst schon die Mucke rein hauen muss, damit man dem DEPPEN nicht rein knallt...



> Entweder man tuckert auf der rechten Fahrbahn rum oder man passt sich der Überholspur an.


Wenn also 120 erlaubt sind, ich 120-130 fahre um LKWs zu überholen, nicht soo viel Verkehr ist, und von hinten einer meint mit 200 an zu kommen, dann muss ich auch 200 fahren, oder mit 80 hinter ner ganzen Kolonne LKWs her fahren??? Bzw. noch besser, mich direkt nach rechts aus dem Weg schmeisen nur damit der rasen kann?

Also ich bitte dich....... 

Wenn sich ALLE an die Verkehrsregeln halten würden, gäbe es keine linke Spur Schleicher, keinre rechts überholer, keine Raser etc etc etc. Die Leute tun es aber nicht, und du erzählst immer was von "wenn ich schnell fahren will dann tu ich das auch", obwohl die Unfallzahlen klar zeigen, dass dies ein absoluter Irrglaube ist, der genug Menschen jedes Jahr das Leben kostet...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> So furchtbar warm werden die dabei gar nicht. Wenn Deine nach jeder Fahrt glühend heiß sind, solltest Du mal den Luftdruck kontrollieren. Kann gut sein, daß da was nicht stimmt. Dann erhöht sich auch der Verschleiß dramatisch.



Hast du mal deine Hand rangehalten, wenn du 250km/h gefahren bist?
Ich hab das mal mit einem Laserthermometer gemacht,, du wirst staunen, wie heiß so ein Reifen wird. Und wieso wird er heiß? Ach ja, Reibung. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Bleib mal realistisch. Solange die Partikel groß genug sind, müssen sie auch nicht unterbunden werden.



Wie groß sind denn die Bremsstaubpartikel?



Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Was sollen effizientere, also stärkere, Bremsanlagen, wenn der Reifen keinen Halt findet? Das ist nunmal die einzige Verbindung zwischen Auto und Boden. Damit steht und fällt einfach alles. Wenn der Reifen die Motor- oder Bremsleistung aufgrund konstruktiver Unzulänglichkeiten nicht auf den Boden übertragen kann, nützt beides nichts.
> Deine Argumentation kommt mir vor wie die von jemandem, der mir mal erzählen wollte, Strom gäbe es im Auto doch wohl umsonst.



Der Reifen muss aber nicht so weich sein, dass du damit 120 um die Ecke fahren kannst, er muss so gut sein, dass er schonen für die Umwelt, den Verschleiß und den Verbrauch ist. Wenn die Fahrleistungen deswegen schlechter werden, ist das völlig OK, wenn man statt 35 Meter erst bei 42 Meter auf 100km/ stehen bleibt, ist das auch OK, schließlich kann man genügend Abstand halten, dass man so oder so nicht auffährt.



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch völlig unverständlich und ich finde es unverhältnismäßig.



Ist mir noch viel zu wenig.
Kahn verdient genug Geld, er kann es sich leisten, locker die Steuern zu bezahlen oder die Sachen eben gleich in Deutschland kaufen.
Ist doch egal, ob der Anzug in Dubai nun 2000€ kostet oder hier 3000€. Macht doch für einen wie Kahn keinen Unterschied.
Gerade bei sowas sollte mal einer wie er in den Knast geschickt werden, damit jeder weiß, dass sowas auch kein Kavaliersdelikt ist.



Icejester schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das ein Kavaliersdelikt. Es schadet ja niemandem. Wenn man dann einen Unfall verursacht, sieht es natürlich anders aus, aber vorher hat man absolut nichts verwerfliches getan.
> Und, mal ganz im Ernst, willst Du jetzt wirklich Millionen von Leuten an den Karren pissen, weil Du mal nachts überholt worden bist? Das kann doch wohl nicht sein! Ich bin auch schon überholt worden. Na und? Ich kann damit leben.



Es schadet niemand, wenn einer in ein Stauende rast, weil er es wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit zu spät gesehen hat oder dass man mit 180 in einem Nebelwand fährt, weil es ja nichts macht, solange man fährt? 



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht richtig. Wenn ich schnell fahren will, fahre ich schnell. Ich gehe ja nicht davon aus, erwischt zu werden. An eine Strafe denkt man in dem Moment doch überhaupt nicht. Ich kenne auch keinen, der das tut. Allerdings muß man dann natürlich immer ein wachsames Auge auf den Straßenrand haben.
> Ehrlich, an dem meisten Stellen ist es doch wenigstens innerorts überhaupt nicht möglich, deutlich schneller als 70 zu fahren. (Und wo das geht, ist es ja auch meist erlaubt.)



Komisch nur, dass alle Hosenschisser sind, wenn sie von einem Polizeiwagen verfolgt werden (rein zufällig natürlich )
Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Orte du so kennst, aber in Kiel gibts Innerorts Straßen, da kannst du problemlos 250 und mehr fahren und bei uns im Dorf ist mal einer mit 180 geblitzt worden (genau dort, wo die Kids immer entlang gehen, wenn sie von der Schule kommen).
Kavalierdelikte also nur?
Was ist, wenn er ein Kind überfährt? Kollateralschaden?
Er hat ja gehupt. 

Aber wenn du schnell fährst, dann guckst du eher auf Radaranlagen als auf den Gegenverkehr oder um das Drum herum. Ich kenne einen, der in einen Trecker gestreift hat, weil er meint statt erlaubten 60 mit 120 fahren zu müssen. Mit solchen Leuten habe ich kein Mitleid, wenn sie ein halbes Jahr im Streckverband liegen (und der Gemeinschaft eine Menge Geld kosten, auch jetzt noch, denn arbeiten kann er nicht mehr).



Icejester schrieb:


> Manchmal bringen 10 Minuten frühere Ankunft aber mehr Geld als man mit ein oder zwei Litern Sprit einsparen könnte. Auch volkswirtschaftlich ist die schnellere Ankunft in so einem speziellen Fall also auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen.



Wo denn, bei der Fahrt zum Buchmacher? 
Heute schließt man Wetten nicht mehr beim Buchmacher ab und große Geschäfte werden nicht mehr an der Haustür getätigt, wo man blitzschnell da sein muss.
Und wenn du so denkst, dann scheinst du von der Geschäftswelt nicht viel zu verstehen. Da ist Planung alles und nichts wird auf den letzten Drücker gemacht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

Nein wenn jemand vor dir ist kannst du auch nicht 200 fahren oder? Mit dem Verkehrsfluss! 200 kmh ist auch für mich nicht vertretbar, aber so bis 130 ist mMn normal und so wird hier in der Schweiz zu 90% gefahren, 
Wer mit 200 auf ner Autobahn fährt ist ein Egoist, dann soll er gefälligst auf eine Rennstrecke!

Die Unfallzahlen zeigen das es innerorts und ausserorts mehr Unfälle mit Personenschäden gibt als auf Autobahnen und das SEHR deutlich

Ich fahre selbst auch vorsichtig, verstehe auch deine Meinung etc. aber du bist halt eher ein "Theoretiker", es ist in REAL einfach nicht so wie du sagst und wird es auch nie sein!

Wenn wir die Geschwindigkeit auf 80 runtersetzten, fahren dennoch alle mit 90 dank den "Toleranzen bei der Geschwindigkeitsmessung" auch da werden differenzen sein und Unfälle wirds auch da geben. 
Einzig verhindern kannst du das bei einer Geschwindigkeit >0 !


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du mal deine Hand rangehalten, wenn du 250km/h gefahren bist?
> Ich hab das mal mit einem Laserthermometer gemacht,, du wirst staunen, wie heiß so ein Reifen wird. Und wieso wird er heiß? Ach ja, Reibung.


 Bei dem Punkt muss ich dir widersprechen Quanti. Die Reibung hat auch einen kleinen Einfluss, aber eher weniger. Ist ja nur die Rollreibung, die deutlich geringer ist als die Haftreibung. Der Punkt, der hauptsächlich für die Erwärmung verantwortlich ist, ist das Walken (also die Deformierung des Reifens, wenn er über den Fahrbahnbelag abrollt). Daher wird ein Reifen ja auch um so heiser, je weniger Luft er hat, da dann die Walkbewegungen stärker werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Naja noch schlimmer oder genau so schlimm  sind die, die den ganzen Verkehr behindern und meinen wie vorsichtig sie fahren und hinter ihnen gibts nach 2km einen Auffahrunfall weil man alle ausbremst, jeder der hinten dran fährt muss ein wenig mehr bremsen und am Schluss steht man.



Ich mag die auch nicht, die mit 82 an einem LKW vorbeifahren, der 80 fährt und dann links bleiben, weil in 500 Meter noch ein LKW kommt.
Aber hier musst du eben erziehen, in Deutschland gibt es ein Rechtsfahrgebot, die linke Spur ist nur zum Überholen da, jeder, der überholt, muss sich wieder rechts einordnen, bis er wieder zum Überholen ausscheren kann. Leider scheint das bei keinem durchzudringen, dass das so ist, denn alle bleiben links, nur die LKWs und die Gespanne fahren rechts. Wie man auch hier sieht, bringt Erfahrung gar nichts, da helfen nur erzieherische Maßnahmen, die eben weh tun müssen.
Wenn einer den Verkeht behindert, weil er dauerhaft auf der linken Spur fährt, muss ebenso ebestraft werden, wie der, der zu dicht auffährt oder zu schnell fährt.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Entweder man tuckert auf der rechten Fahrbahn rum oder man passt sich der Überholspur (Verkehr) an.



Nein, man überholt und reiht sich dann wieder rechts ein, machen leider nur die wenigsten. Was aber auch etwas an der Autofahrkultur in Deutschland liegt. Wenn du auf einem US Highway fährst, dann fahren alle mit Tempmat, keiner drängelt, keiner provoziert.
Kann daran liegen, dass es eine allgemeine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung auf US Straßen gibt. 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die Gesetze sind teilweise genauso dumm wie deren Erschaffer, sich nur daran zu orientieren beschränkt den Horizont mMn.



Nö, die Gesetze müssen nur endlich mal eingehalten werden.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei dem Punkt muss ich dir widersprechen Quanti. Die Reibung hat auch einen kleinen Einfluss, aber eher weniger. Ist ja nur die Rollreibung, die deutlich geringer ist als die Haftreibung. Der Punkt, der hauptsächlich für die Erwärmung verantwortlich ist, ist das Walken (also die Deformierung des Reifens, wenn er über den Fahrbahnbelag abrollt). Daher wird ein Reifen ja auch um so heiser, je weniger Luft er hat, da dann die Walkbewegungen stärker werden



Dass da mehr Punkte zusammenkommen, ist klar, aber schau dir mal einen Reifen an, wie der sich bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten verformt, das kann man gut beim Motorsport sehen und das sind schon Spezialreifen, jetzt übertrag das mal auf normale Autoreifen.


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Nein wenn jemand vor dir ist kannst du auch nicht 200 fahren oder? Mit dem Verkehrsfluss! 200 kmh ist auch für mich nicht vertretbar, aber so bis 130 ist mMn normal und so wird hier in der Schweiz zu 90% gefahren,
> 
> Die Unfallzahlen zeigen das es innerorts und ausserorts mehr Unfälle mit Personenschäden gibt als auf Autobahnen und das SEHR deutlich


 
Das hätten aber SAU viele gern... 

Naja, und selbst wenn keiner vor mir ist, aber 120 nur erlaubt sind, dann fahr ich nicht schneller als 130, egal was der hinter mir macht. Wenn ich nicht auf die rechte Spur kann, weil da ständig LKWs sind, dann werde ich das nicht machen! Das wäre ansonsten nämlich Nötigung vom Hintermann. Von daher fahr ich dann halt links, bis es für mich keine Nötigung darstellt, nach rechts zu gehen. Ich lass den gern fahren, soll er sich halt nen Strafzettel einhandeln, solange er mich dabei nicht nötig bitte schön.... Aber die meisten fahren ja dicht auf bis es nicht mehr geht.... 

Bei mir hat son Spast sogar mal das Fernlicht AN!!! gemacht, als ich grad die Spur wechseln wollte, weil die Kolonne endlich vorbei wahr. Ich hab 2 Sekunden lang nichts gesehen.... Da hätte ich auch in der Leitplanke sitzen können. Das erst was ich gemacht hab war auf die nächste Polizei zu fahren. Leider haben Se den Deppen wohl nicht ermittelt. Ich hab zumindest nie wieder was von gehört.

Ja Unfälle, Personenschäden kommt drauf an, Tote gibts auf den Landstraßen am meisten. 

Unfälle gibt es so viele, weil jeder Parkrempler ein Unfall ist... Sowas geht auf dem PArkplatz aber glimpflich aus. AUf der Autobahn ist dann meist gleich ein Personenschaden zu verzeichnen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

Leider ist der Mensch auch (manche/manchmal mehr oder weniger) Emotional/Triebgesteuert deshalb wird das wohl nie der Fall sein.. Rational gedacht stimm ich dir natürlich zu


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Das hätten aber SAU viele gern...
> 
> Naja, und selbst wenn keiner vor mir ist, aber 120 nur erlaubt sind, dann fahr ich nicht schneller als 130, egal was der hinter mir macht. Wenn ich nicht auf die rechte Spur kann, weil da ständig LKWs sind, dann werde ich das nicht machen! Das wäre ansonsten nämlich Nötigung vom Hintermann. Von daher fahr ich dann halt links, bis es für mich keine Nötigung darstellt, nach rechts zu gehen. Ich lass den gern fahren, soll er sich halt nen Strafzettel einhandeln, solange er mich dabei nicht nötig bitte schön.... Aber die meisten fahren ja dicht auf bis es nicht mehr geht....
> 
> ...


 

Fahre auch nie über 130, schon alleine wenn ich daran denke das die Fläche der Reifen die am Boden haftet die Fläche etwa eines A3 Blatts entspricht

Das mit dem Fernlicht ist krass.. ist mir auch schon passiert ^^ Da war ich aber noch lernfahrer


sry DOPPELPOST..


----------



## Birdy84 (28. April 2011)

jobo schrieb:


> Das Unfallrisiko und der imens ansteigende CO2-Ausstoß bei derart hohen Geschwindigkeiten ist unverantwortlich.


Der höhere CO2 Ausstoß ist lächerlich verschwindend gering im Vergleich zu dem anderer Länder, wie z.B. Indien oder China, wo CO2 keine Sau interessiert.

Ich bin gegen eine Beschränkung, vorher sollte man lieber mal klären wo genau auf Autobahnen am meisten Unfälle passieren und warum.

Edit:





Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Fahre auch nie über 130, schon alleine wenn  ich daran denke das die Fläche der Reifen die am Boden haftet die Fläche  etwa eines A3 Blatts entspricht


Bei Unsicherheit helfen Fahrertrainings oder zur Not ein leerer Parkplatz um die Grenzen kennen zu lernen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja Unfälle, Personenschäden kommt drauf an, Tote gibts auf den Landstraßen am meisten.


 
Innerorts hast du aber eher selten Todesfälle, zumindest wenns auto gegen Auto geht. Die meisten Tote kommen ja, weil ein Fußgänger/Fahrradfahrer/Motorradfahrer mit einem Auto/LKW zusammenkommt. 
Und klar, Unfälle auf Landstraßen sind an der Tagesordnung, einfach weil der Gegenverkehr nicht hinter einer Leitplanke ist.


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2011)

Der Mensch kann sehr wohl rational sein. Dafür müssen die Strafen eben nur hart genug sein....

Ich denk auch hin und wieder:" BOAH ALTERRRRRR die würde ich jetzt aber gern durchnehmen bis se in Ohnmacht fällt "

Und tu ich das? Nein, weil sowas ist gesellschaftlich nicht grad gern gesehen, und steht auch unter einer so hohen Strafe, das es sich absolut nicht lohnt, darauf ein zu gehen.

Ebenso bei so machem Vollpfosten. Dem würd ich auch gern eine zwischen die Augen setzen, manchmal am liebsten mit ner Magnum und dumdum Geschossen, aber das lass ich, 1. hab ich keine Magnum rum liegen, und 2. wander ich dafür in den Bau, naja und 3. machts ne riesen Sauerei 

Wenn jemand 10% von seinem Monatslohn für 20km/h zu schnell Innerorts und Außerorts 30 km/h abdrücken müsste, und sich die Strafe pro Fall, solange man noch Punkte hat jedes mal verdoppelt, würden die Leute EXTREM viel anständiger fahren. Entweder die LEute können es sich schnell nicht mehr leisten zu fahren wie ein Gehirnampotierter und sind dann schnell weg von der Straße, oder aber Sie begreifens und fahren anders.

Btw. für mit 82 km/h den 80km/h LKW Überholer gilt das Gleiche, rechts Überholer gleich 30% und wer sich nicht an das Rechtsfahrgebot hält, bekommt auch 10%..


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. April 2011)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der höhere CO2 Ausstoß ist lächerlich verschwindend gering im Vergleich zu dem anderer Länder, wie z.B. Indien oder China, wo CO2 keine Sau interessiert.


 
Und das spricht uns von unserer Verantwortung frei, denn andere sind schlimmer?



> Ich bin gegen eine Beschränkung, vorher sollte man lieber mal klären wo  genau auf Autobahnen am meisten Unfälle passieren und warum.



Zu hohe Geschwindigkeiten haben einen großen Anteil an Unfällen, also wenn man was tun kann, warum nicht?


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Fahre auch nie über 130, schon alleine wenn ich daran denke das die Fläche der Reifen die am Boden haftet die Fläche etwa eines A3 Blatts entspricht
> 
> Das mit dem Fernlicht ist krass.. ist mir auch schon passiert ^^ Da war ich aber noch lernfahrer
> 
> ...


 
Ja und sowas regt mich auf die Sau. Wir brauchen kein generelles Tempolimit, nur strengere Regeln, wer überhaupt GEEIGNET dafür ist ein KFZ zu führen, bzw eher sogar einfach mal die bestehenden Regeln konsequent durchziehen... Wenn man wollte könnte man schon heute alles nötige tun, man will/kann nur nicht, weil Gerichte und Polizei völlig überlastet sind....

Und ja, das mit dem Fernlicht ist krass. Ich hätte dabei drauf gehen können, denn hinter mir ist ja ne 4er Kolonne LKWs gefahren, die vielleicht 5-10 Meter Abstand zueinender jeweils hatten. JEtzt stell dir mal vor was passiert, wenn ich ins SChleudern komm, in die LEitplanke donner und dann vor dem LKW steh.... Will gar nicht dran denken. Da hätte man mich wohl ziemlich sicher einsargen können....


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Zu hohe Geschwindigkeiten haben einen großen Anteil an Unfällen, also wenn man was tun kann, warum nicht?


 Wie heist es immer so schön? Den Wetterverhältnissen unangemessen. Das Problem wird mit einem generellen Geschwindigkeitslimit nicht wirklich gelöst...

Solange die leute bei 10cm Neuschnee genau so fahren wie bei Sonnenschein, und kein Sicherheitsabstand eingehalten wird, passiert mehr oder weniger gleich viel, zumal sich eben nie alle an die Begrenzungen halten werden.....

Schon 50 kann auf der Landstraße zu schnell sein, und auch auf der Autobahn bin ich mit 80 auf 2 Spuren bei Schneefall gefahren und musste sagen, das es so grad noch ok war, ich dann aber sogar auf 50 runter bin, weils die Mega Spurrillen im Schnee gab (gut das waren eher 20 cmNeuschnee) Dafür bin ich auch schon 120 auf 10cm Neuschnee über 2 Spuren gefahren  War aber gerade aus, neue Winterreifen drauf, und der Schnee trocken+ keine Spurrillen, da ging das gut, man ist zwar auch leicht gedriftet, aber das war locker kontrollierbar über 2 Spuren+ fast keinem Verkehr. Mir war aber auch klar, das mein Bremsweg wohl 5 mal so lange ist wie normal, und ich bei ner Kurve auf 50 runter muss


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Der Mensch kann sehr wohl rational sein. Dafür müssen die Strafen eben nur hart genug sein....
> 
> Ich denk auch hin und wieder:" BOAH ALTERRRRRR die würde ich jetzt aber gern durchnehmen bis se in Ohnmacht fällt "
> 
> ...


 
20km/h innerorts ist meiner Meinung nach moralisch auch nicht vertretbar, man könnte es theoretisch als "Fahrlässig versuchte Körperverletzung/Tötung" betiteln.. 

Klingt zwar krass, aber wortwortlich diese Dinge können/sind durch ein solches verhalten geschehen. Das Problem liegt bei "was keiner weiss, macht niemanden heiss" und wenns heiss wird ist es zu spät. 
Der Familie der Opfer nützt dann auch nichts wenn dem Täter die Versicherung nichts zahlt..


----------



## Birdy84 (28. April 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Und das spricht uns von unserer Verantwortung frei, denn andere sind schlimmer?


Das habe ich nicht geschrieben!



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Zu hohe Geschwindigkeiten haben einen großen Anteil an Unfällen, also wenn man was tun kann, warum nicht?


Wo ist der Beweis für diese Behauptung?

Edit: 





Skysnake schrieb:


> [...] und wer sich nicht an das *Rechtsfahrgebot*  hält, bekommt auch 10%..


Darauf sollte die Polizei auch mal  verschärft achten. Man denke nur an die mittlere Spur auf der Autobahn.  Gleich danach kommen die Leute auf der rechten Spur der Autobahn, die  einen Fahrspurwechsel machen, um auffahrende Fahrzeuge auf die Autobahn  zu lassen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. April 2011)

Ich möchte mich kurz zu einem Zitat des TE's äußern. (Ich möchte nicht großspurig daher reden, und besitze noch keinen Führerschein.)



> Das Unfallrisiko und der *imens* ansteigende CO2-Ausstoß bei derart hohen Geschwindigkeiten ist unverantwortlich.



Blödsinn! Das Auto meiner Eltern verbraucht in der Stadt zwischen 12-19L Diesel, auf der Autobahn Rund 10-14L bei Tempi von ~140 bis Kurzzeitig 200+ km/h.
Klar ist der Spritverbrauch höher, als wenn man konstant 130 km/h fährt, aber er steigt nicht derart hoch an wie du es beschreibst.


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2011)

Also ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das ich bei konstant 100-120 so ca 5-6 Liter Sprit brauch und bei 180 so und die 10-15 Liter 

Ich würde das schon als imens bezeichnen. Daher mach ich den Spaß auch nur alle paar Monate die 130 km zu mir daheim mit Bleifuß zu fahren, da brauch ich nämlich wie gesagt, ca 3 mal so viel Sprit, und spar dadurch unterm Strich vielleicht 20-30 Minuten, je nach Verkehr.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich kurz zu einem Zitat des TE's äußern. (Ich möchte nicht großspurig daher reden, und besitze noch keinen Führerschein.)
> Blödsinn! Das Auto meiner Eltern verbraucht in der Stadt zwischen 12-19L Diesel, auf der Autobahn Rund 10-14L bei Tempi von ~140 bis Kurzzeitig 200+ km/h.
> Klar ist der Spritverbrauch höher, als wenn man konstant 130 km/h fährt, aber er steigt nicht derart hoch an wie du es beschreibst.


 
Was ist denn das für ein Auto? Ein älteres oder ein v10 (z.b audi s6)?


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2011)

ich wollts jetzt nicht sagen 

Ja der Verbrauch ist schon Extrem für nen Diesel


----------



## Low (28. April 2011)

Hummer


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

Dragster


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Auto? Ein älteres oder ein v10 (z.b audi s6)?


 
Wie viele Audi S6 mit Diesel Motor kennst du?


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Auto? Ein älteres oder ein v10 (z.b audi s6)?



Nein, ein relativ neues, ich sag es aber nicht, weil es im Prinzip keinen an geht. 
Aber es liegt auch an der aggressiven Fahrweise, meines Vaters. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie viele Audi S6 mit Diesel Motor kennst du?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Nein, ein relativ neues, ich sag es aber nicht, weil es im Prinzip keinen an geht.
> Aber es liegt auch an der aggressiven Fahrweise, meines Vaters.


 
Tja, wenn man von Ampel zu Ampel sprintet, dann darf man sich nicht wundern. 

Das Dilemma bei Tubo Motoren ist sowieso, sobald sie Überdruck liefern, schlucken sie, war schon immer so und bleibt auch so, denn die Leistung kommt ja aus dem Sprit, willst du mehr Leistung, musst du mehr Sprit reinhauen.
Mein A4 braucht (alles laut Bordcomputer) rund 8 Liter bei 130 und 22 Liter bei 240. 
Wenn man die Gänge ausfährt, dann gehen auch schon mal 40 Liter durch (natürlich nur kurzfristig).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2011)

[X]dafür.(120/130)
Die Verkehrsdichte auf deutschen Straßen ist einfach zu hoch geworden, als das jeder fahren könnte, "wie er wollte". Lässt man die Freiheit trotzdem offen, werden es viele Leute versuchen, auch wenn es kaum bis gar nicht möglich ist. Das Ergebniss ist ein wesentlich unruhigerer Fahrstil für alle und damit mehr Unfälle, mehr Verbrauch und unterm Strich eine geringere Transporteffizienz der Straßen. Als Zyniker würde ich sagen: Ersteres entlastet die Rentenkasten - aber bei heutigen Fahrzeugen ist ja eher eine Belastung der Krankenkassen. Die anderen beiden Punkte können wir uns gar nicht leisten, ein Tempolimit muss sein.
Nachteile sehe ich zudem so gut wie keine. Wer schon mal in einem Land mit Limit unterwegs war, der weiß, wie entspannt und flott man mit einer konstanten Geschwindigkeit unterwegs sein kann. Man kommt eh nicht früher an, nur weil man auf den 100m zwischen einem 120 Fahrer und einem 110-Fahrer-mit-130-Überholer mal kurz auf 200 beschleunigt. Das dient ausschließlich dem privaten Vergnügen und da muss man einfach sagen:
Sorry, aber öffentliche Straßen sind nicht für Privatvergnügen da. Da soll sich jeder seinen privaten Raum (=Rennstrecke) für suchen.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Der CO2-Ausstoß wird reduziert. Das schafft man jetzt aber auch wenn man will. Zudem sollte man sich auch im klaren sein, das 120 nicht bringt, wenn man dann nicht im höchsten Gang fahren kann, sondern runter schalten muss.



Also ich weiß ja, dass meiner n bissl kurz übersetzt ist - aber den höchsten Gang kann ich ab 50 fahren, wenns topfeben und frei von Hindernissen ist (hinterm Deich) war ich sogar schon mal mit 30-35 im höchsten unterwegs. Ist dann zwar fast Leerlaufdrehzahl - aber solange auch keine Kraft benötigt wird...
Spätestens bei 80, erst recht 120 sollte es keinen Zwang mehr zum runterschalten geben, außer Überholmanöver. Ein Gewschwindigkeitsvorgabe, die die Effizienz in Abhängigkeit der Gänge berücksichtigt, würde aber ohnehin an der Vielzahl der Autotypen scheitern.



> Zudem kann jeder selbst entscheiden wie viel CO2 er erzeugen will. Das entscheidet er jedes mal an der Tanke/Steuer.



Wenn er da vor einer angemessenen Entscheidung stehen würde, dann würden ein Mob die Politiker lynchen, die für diese Spritpreise verantwortlich sind.



> Richtig und hier teils auch schon angesprochen ist, das es absolut nichts bringt, wenn man ein generelles Tempolimit einführt, und dann nicht kontrolliert wird.... Sehen wir doch an Baustellen. Da ist 80!!!! auf der Autobahn, und hält sich da jemand dran? Nein, da wird mit 100-120 durch gerast. Ok ich hab am WE Nachts auch schon mit 120 durch die Autobahnbaustelle, aber da war keiner, bzw. hatte ich halt meine jugendliche Phase damals! Heute mach ich das auch nicht mehr, weil ich mir denk, für was??? Ist doch eigentlich viel zu gefährlich... Naja, und was passiert mir erst vor kurzem? Werd ich in einer Autobahnbaustelle bei Frankfurt von nem LKW überholt!!!! Und dabei bin ich schon 90 gefahrne, weil der mich bedrängt hat.... Ohne Worte.....



In Baustellen gilt aber genau das, was du gerade aufgeführt hast: Die Leute sind hoch aufmerksam, weils eben nicht der Normalzustand ist - da sollte die Unfallwahrscheinlichkeit also bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit gegenüber normaler Autobahn sinken. Also wieso zusätzlich die Geschwindigkeit halbieren? Die einzige zusätzliche Gefahrenquelle ist die geringere Spurbreite, aber weder kann man innerhalb einer normalen Autobahnspur einem querstehenden Hinderniss ausweichen, noch mal eben bei 160 das Lenkrad rumreißen um über den Standstreifen zu fahren. Somit gilt für Autobahn und Baustelle gleicher maßen:
Fließender Verkehr, gerade Straße, bei unvorhergesehenen Dingen ist Bremsen die einzig sinnvolle Lösung. Aber auf der Autobahn ist das sicher genug für 200+, in der Baustelle soll ich z.T. 60 fahren?



> Selbstüberschätzung ala 5 Meter Sicherheitsabstand bei 100-200 reichen!, Blinken ist etwas für Looser, Schulterblick, was ist das, wenn die vor mir zu langsam sind, überhol ich rechts etc etc



Du kommst nicht zufällig aus dem Raum Hannover? 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja toll Quanti  Der erste Knall ist vielleicht weniger heftig, aber was ist mim zweiten in die Leitplanke oder sonst was?



Beim zweiten hast du dann 6-7m Knautschzone vorne dran 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn jemand 10% von seinem Monatslohn für 20km/h zu schnell Innerorts und Außerorts 30 km/h abdrücken müsste, und sich die Strafe pro Fall, solange man noch Punkte hat jedes mal verdoppelt, würden die Leute EXTREM viel anständiger fahren. Entweder die LEute können es sich schnell nicht mehr leisten zu fahren wie ein Gehirnampotierter und sind dann schnell weg von der Straße, oder aber Sie begreifens und fahren anders.



*Zustimmung*
Ich finde pauschale Bußgelder auch vollkommen schwachsinnig. Sinn der Sache ist doch nicht, dass man dem Staat XY€ dafür zahlt, dass er einen auf einen Verstoß hinweist. Sinn der Sache ist eine Bestrafung - und das setzt vorraus, das der bestrafte auch was davon merkt. Was interessiert es jemanden mit 3000€ Netto im Monat, wenn er 30€ für n Knöllchen zahlt? Das ist definitiv nicht die gleiche Strafe, wie wenn das nem ALGIIer passiert. Kann man ja auch tendenziell auf der Autobahn beobachten: Obwohl nahezu jedes Auto in der Lage sein sollte, mit 150 statt erlaubten 100 zu fahren und definitiv jedes dazu, mit 100 rechts vorbeizupreschen, um sich zwei Autos weiter vorne wieder in die volle linke Spur zu drängeln, weil rechts nunmal alle 30m n Laster ist. Aber passieren tut mir sowas fast nur A5/5er/E und aufwärts, mit Fahrzeugen, die nicht von deutschen Oberklassemarken kommen, quasi gar nicht (gelegentlich Passats).




hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Blödsinn! Das Auto meiner Eltern verbraucht in der Stadt zwischen 12-19L Diesel, auf der Autobahn Rund 10-14L bei Tempi von ~140 bis Kurzzeitig 200+ km/h.
> Klar ist der Spritverbrauch höher, als wenn man konstant 130 km/h fährt, aber er steigt nicht derart hoch an wie du es beschreibst.


 
Das hängt extrem stark vom Auto ab. Bei euch scheinen ja 10l pro Stunde einfach aus dem Tank zu tropfen (19l Diesel wtf????), da macht das fahren keinen großen Unterschied mehr. Bei mir (siehe oben - imho zu kurze Übersetzung) ists unter optimalen Bedingungen so, dass ich bei konstant 120 auf knapp über 7l (Benzin) komme, bei 140 bin ich schon über 8l und 160-180 liegen zumindest kurzfristig (lange hälts mein Geldbeutel nicht) 12-18l an. Diese Grenze gibt es technisch bedingt bei jedem Auto, das überhaupt einigermaßen sparsam gefahren werden kann, denn man muss die Technik einfach auf einen gewissen Geschwindigkeits- und Leistungsbereich optimieren. Verlässt man den, verschlechtert sich die Effizienz spürbar. Nach unten hin merkt man das nicht wirklich, weil Widerstand&Reibung parrallel abnehmen, so dass auch ein für Tempo 200 optimierte Auto bei 80 weniger als bei 100 verbraucht, aber nach oben hin schlägt die Kombination aus Effizienzverlust und exponentiellem Leistungsbedarf dann richtig ein. Und ein Auto, das direkt für 100-130 optimiert wurde, schlägt den 200/250 Spitze Boliden bei 130 natürlich locker im Verbrauch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv nicht die gleiche Strafe, wie wenn das nem ALGIIer passiert.



Wie viele Hartzer kennst du, die sich ein Auto leisten können?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann man ja auch tendenziell auf der Autobahn beobachten: Obwohl nahezu jedes Auto in der Lage sein sollte, mit 150 statt erlaubten 100 zu fahren und definitiv jedes dazu, mit 100 rechts vorbeizupreschen, um sich zwei Autos weiter vorne wieder in die volle linke Spur zu drängeln, weil rechts nunmal alle 30m n Laster ist. Aber passieren tut mir sowas fast nur A5/5er/E und aufwärts, mit Fahrzeugen, die nicht von deutschen Oberklassemarken kommen, quasi gar nicht (gelegentlich Passats).


 
Der gemeine TDI Besitzer fährt auch nicht gerade wie ein Schulmädchen, dafür muss es kein Benz/BMW oder so sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie viele Hartzer kennst du, die sich ein Auto leisten können?



kaufen <> behalten



> Der gemeine TDI Besitzer fährt auch nicht gerade wie ein Schulmädchen, dafür muss es kein Benz/BMW oder so sein.


 
"Muss" nicht, aber nach meiner Beobachtung "sollte". Könnt mich nicht erinnern, mal von nem Golf TDI rechts überholt worden zu sein und der klassische Vertreter-Variant ist zwar z.T. sehr flott an einem vorbei, hat aber auf die Gelegenheit in einigen Metern Entfernung gewartet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

Die meisten Vertreter/Berater fahren inzwischen Audi/VW und die fahren entsprechend schnell zu ihren Terminen.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [X]dafür.(120/130)
> Die Verkehrsdichte auf deutschen Straßen ist einfach zu hoch geworden, als das jeder fahren könnte, "wie er wollte". Lässt man die Freiheit trotzdem offen, werden es viele Leute versuchen, auch wenn es kaum bis gar nicht möglich ist. Das Ergebniss ist ein wesentlich unruhigerer Fahrstil für alle und damit mehr Unfälle, mehr Verbrauch und unterm Strich eine geringere Transporteffizienz der Straßen. Als Zyniker würde ich sagen: Ersteres entlastet die Rentenkasten - aber bei heutigen Fahrzeugen ist ja eher eine Belastung der Krankenkassen. Die anderen beiden Punkte können wir uns gar nicht leisten, ein Tempolimit muss sein.
> Nachteile sehe ich zudem so gut wie keine.


Und als nächstes bitte den Alkohol und die Zigaretten verbieten, weil dadurch unsere Gesellschaft auf verschiedenste Weisen viel erheblicher geschädigt wird als durch überhöhtes Tempo!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer schon mal in einem Land mit Limit unterwegs war, der weiß, wie entspannt und flott man mit einer konstanten Geschwindigkeit unterwegs sein kann.


So wie die Leute, ganz besonders in den letzten Wochen, bei mir in der Gegen auf der Landstraße unterwegs sind, ist das weder flott noch entspannt. Theoretisch hast du recht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Und als nächstes bitte den Alkohol und die Zigaretten verbieten, weil dadurch unsere Gesellschaft auf verschiedenste Weisen viel erheblicher geschädigt wird als durch überhöhtes Tempo!



Die Alkohollobby ist mächtiger als es die Autolobby und die Energielobby je werden können.
Denk daran, wie viele Politiker zum Oktoberfest die Maß knallen lassen.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. April 2011)

Das ist das Perfide an unseren Politikern bzw. unserer Gesellschaft. Im Endeffekt geht es ums Geld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

Ist ja nichts Neues. Die PKW Maut kommt nur deshalb, weil man so mehr Geld einnehmen kann, denn sonst würde sich der Verwaltungsaufwand ja nicht lohnen.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. April 2011)

Und die KFZ-Steuer von Hubraum nach CO2 Ausstoß zu verlagern wurde auch nur gemacht, weil mehr Steuern in Aussicht stehen -zum Kotzen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

CO² ist doch Banane. Du musst die KFZ Steuer abschaffen und dafür eine Schadstoffsteuer einführen, je dreckiger ein Auto ist und je mehr es verbraucht, desto mehr muss man zahlen.

Allemal besser als der Quatsch mit der PKW Maut und die Abschaffung der KFZ Steuer, Ein Audi Q7 Diesel Fahrer lacht sich kaputt, wenn er weniger zahlen muss als vorher und ein Polo Fahrer guckt in die Röhre.


----------



## Icejester (29. April 2011)

Traurig. Soviele vermutlich in der ganz großen Mehrheit junge Leute und soviel Engstirnigkeit.  "Lebensfreude" kennen die ganzen Tempolimit-Befürworter auch nur aus dem Wörterbuch, oder? Kein Wunder, daß man manchmal den Eindruck hat, mit diesem Land ginge es bergab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

Was hat das mit dem Rasen auf der Autobahn zu tun?


----------



## Skysnake (29. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [X]dafür.(120/130)
> Nachteile sehe ich zudem so gut wie keine. Wer schon mal in einem Land mit Limit unterwegs war, der weiß, wie entspannt und flott man mit einer konstanten Geschwindigkeit unterwegs sein kann. Man kommt eh nicht früher an, nur weil man auf den 100m zwischen einem 120 Fahrer und einem 110-Fahrer-mit-130-Überholer mal kurz auf 200 beschleunigt. Das dient ausschließlich dem privaten Vergnügen und da muss man einfach sagen:
> Sorry, aber öffentliche Straßen sind nicht für Privatvergnügen da. Da soll sich jeder seinen privaten Raum (=Rennstrecke) für suchen.


Naja Ruyven, es kommt schon drauf an, wo du unterwegs bist. Bei uns in Ba-Wü gibts eh kaum Strecken ohne Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung, und wenn doch, dann ist da oft SEHR viel los. Wenn aber mal frei ist, hab ich teils auch kein Problem mal 140 zu fahren statt 120, weil ich einfach heim will. Grad im Osten Deutschlands, gibt es so manche perfekt ausgebaute Autobahn, wo aber rein gar nichts los ist. Da würde ich dann ein Limit von 120,140 oder wie auch immer nicht verstehen. Da kann man auch schneller fahren. Alles flach etc. Ich erinnere mich nur an meine Fahr nach Oldenburg (Ostfriesland ) Da waren wir Abends auf der Autobahn, und  haben in ner knappen STUNDE! 1-3 Autos gesehen, und das in die Gegenrichtung 

Wie gesagt, wo Gefahren bestehen Limits her, die gibts jetzt eh schon, und den Verbrauch muss jeder halt zahlen. Wenn er meint sich das leisten zu können und sich an die Verkehrsregeln hält, dann hab ich damit kein Problem.



> Also ich weiß ja, dass meiner n bissl kurz übersetzt ist - aber den höchsten Gang kann ich ab 50 fahren, wenns topfeben und frei von Hindernissen ist (hinterm Deich) war ich sogar schon mal mit 30-35 im höchsten unterwegs. Ist dann zwar fast Leerlaufdrehzahl - aber solange auch keine Kraft benötigt wird...
> Spätestens bei 80, erst recht 120 sollte es keinen Zwang mehr zum runterschalten geben, außer Überholmanöver. Ein Gewschwindigkeitsvorgabe, die die Effizienz in Abhängigkeit der Gänge berücksichtigt, würde aber ohnehin an der Vielzahl der Autotypen scheitern.


Ich fahr auch mit 50-60 in der Stadt im 5ten Gang, aber das ist halt schon sehr knapp über Standgas. Wenn man aber einen 6ten Gang hat, dann kann man das knicken. Ebenso mit dem 120. Wenn man da ein gut motorisiertes Auto hat, dann kanns einem da wirklich passieren, das man nicht im höchsten Gang fahren kann. Das dann halt doof. Ist aber zugegeben eher die Ausnahme.



> In Baustellen gilt aber genau das, was du gerade aufgeführt hast: Die Leute sind hoch aufmerksam, weils eben nicht der Normalzustand ist - da sollte die Unfallwahrscheinlichkeit also bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit gegenüber normaler Autobahn sinken. Also wieso zusätzlich die Geschwindigkeit halbieren? Die einzige zusätzliche Gefahrenquelle ist die geringere Spurbreite, aber weder kann man innerhalb einer normalen Autobahnspur einem querstehenden Hinderniss ausweichen, noch mal eben bei 160 das Lenkrad rumreißen um über den Standstreifen zu fahren. Somit gilt für Autobahn und Baustelle gleicher maßen:
> Fließender Verkehr, gerade Straße, bei unvorhergesehenen Dingen ist Bremsen die einzig sinnvolle Lösung. Aber auf der Autobahn ist das sicher genug für 200+, in der Baustelle soll ich z.T. 60 fahren?


Schon mal gesehen, wie ein LKW die Warnblinkanlage reinhaut, und dann in die Baustelle rein fährt mit 20? Ich schon...

Ebenso ist 60 teils schon fast zu schnell. Wärste bei uns über die Baustelle der A8 gefahren zwischen Karlsruhe und Leonberg, dann wärst du da über so manche Stelle gefahren, wo die Straße so schief ist, durch den Übergang von einer Spur zu anderen, das die 60 schon fast gewagt waren mit dem Auto. LKWs haben das kaum gepackt, und sind auf 40 ca runter, oder haben halt mal schick die Kurve geschnitten  
Dazu kommt, das du den Sinn von Tempo 60 wohl nicht ganz erstanden hast. Da gehts weniger um den Autofahrer, sondern mehr um die Arbeiter, falls mal einer wegen Unachtsamkeit oder Übermüdung von der Straße abkommt. Dazu kommt halt verschmutzte Fahrbahn, da musst du an die Motorradfahrer denken. Ebenso kann es da vermehrt zu Platten kommen, weil ein Teil auf der Straße liegt etc.

Die Tempo 60 machen schon SEHR oft Sinn. Tempo80 ist wenn Verkehr ist und Arbeiter da sind echt Ultimo.



> Du kommst nicht zufällig aus dem Raum Hannover?


Ne Sindelfingen, die Stadt mit dem Stern  Aber wohn da nicht mehr, wegem Studium.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist ja nichts Neues. Die PKW Maut kommt nur deshalb, weil man so mehr Geld einnehmen kann, denn sonst würde sich der Verwaltungsaufwand ja nicht lohnen.


 Quanti, die Autobahnmaut IST die deutlich bessere Alternative für den deutschen Autofahrer, solange die PKW-Steuer weg fällt. Denn wer zahlt denn atm unsere Straßen???

RISCHTISCH WIR die ihr Auto in Deutschland angemeldet haben.... Deutschland ist aber Transitland! Sprich die Massen an LKWs etc. die durch Deutschland rollen, und die Straßen MIT! kaputt machen, die zahlen hier rein gar nichts. NICHT MAL DEN SPRIT! Denn der Tank von nem LKW ist so groß, der kommt normal einmal quer durch Deutschland durch...

Wie ist es denn in anderen Ländern, wenn wir da fahren? Wir zahlen daheim unsere Steuer, und in den Ländern noch die Maut  TOLL wir zahlen doppelt... Und die zahlen bei uns weder Steuer noch Maut, also komplett für Umme...

Das sollte man sich mal klar machen....

Ok klar, wenn die Steuer bestehen bleibt und man dazu noch Maut zahlen soll ist das Scheise, aber das sollte auch nicht so sein. Wobei ich noch immer lieber mehr zahl, und dafür die Ausländer aber auch, als das die weiterhin hier komplett kostenlos fahren...

Dann könnten die Straßen wenigstens mal wieder besser in Stand gesetzt werden, VOR ALLEM die Brücken, die langsam aber sicher den Bach runter gehen.... Und das kostet uns am Ende noch mehr Geld, wenn nix dran gemacht wird.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> CO² ist doch Banane. Du musst die KFZ Steuer abschaffen und dafür eine Schadstoffsteuer einführen, je dreckiger ein Auto ist und je mehr es verbraucht, desto mehr muss man zahlen.
> 
> Allemal besser als der Quatsch mit der PKW Maut und die Abschaffung der KFZ Steuer, Ein Audi Q7 Diesel Fahrer lacht sich kaputt, wenn er weniger zahlen muss als vorher und ein Polo Fahrer guckt in die Röhre.


Ne definitiv nicht besser. Siehe oben..

Wenn dann eine Maut die vom CO2 Ausstoß abhängt! Also so wie bei den LKWs auch. Ein großer LKW kostet mehr als ein kleiner. Genau so kannst du es mit dem CO2 Ausstoß bei den Autos machen. Wäre gar kein Problem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

Ganz einfach, Ausländer zahlen Maut, wenn die deutschen Straßen nutzen wollen, wo ist das Problem?

Wenn der Audi Q7 Fahrer weniger zahlen muss, weil ere zuvor eine Menge Steuern gezahlt hat und der Polo Fahrer mehr zahlen muss, weil er früher wenig Steuern gezahlt hat, dann ist das alles andere als gerecht.


----------



## Skysnake (29. April 2011)

hä wieso früher?

Wenn das eingeführt wird, ist das halt ab dem Datum so, egal ob einer hier wohnt oder nicht, und basta. Wer viel fährt zahlt viel, wer wenig fährt, zahlt wenig. Man muss halt nur die Straßen parallel zur Autobahn mit einbeziehen, und z.B. sowas wie 1k Freikilometer für Deutsche einführen und gut ist. Wer mehr fährt zahlt dann halt auch.

Zudem wie gesagt, ich hab doch schon ausgeführt, das man zwischen den einzelnen Autos unterscheiden soll bei den Kosten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2011)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Und als nächstes bitte den Alkohol und die Zigaretten verbieten, weil dadurch unsere Gesellschaft auf verschiedenste Weisen viel erheblicher geschädigt wird als durch überhöhtes Tempo!




Ich wäre sofort dafür, Rauchen und Betrunkensein überall da zu verbieten, wo es jemanden anderen beeinträchtigt.
Hier gehts aber erstmal um Straßen.



> So wie die Leute, ganz besonders in den letzten Wochen, bei mir in der Gegen auf der Landstraße unterwegs sind, ist das weder flott noch entspannt. Theoretisch hast du recht.




Kenn die Leute bei dir nicht




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> CO² ist doch Banane. Du musst die KFZ Steuer abschaffen und dafür eine Schadstoffsteuer einführen, je dreckiger ein Auto ist und je mehr es verbraucht, desto mehr muss man zahlen.



Steuern auf das Auto sind in Bezug auf Schadstoffausstoß so oder so nur n Notnagel. Damit kann man die Durchsetzung von z.B. Filtersystemen notdürftig unterstützen, aber wenn es um die Vermeidung von z.B. CO2 geht, dann ist das ganze eh Nutzungsabhängig. Jemand, der im Jahr für 3000€ Sprit verfährt, für den sind 100€ mehr KFZ-Steuer auch nicht viel. Jemand, der die meiste Zeit das Rad nutzt, kommt sich verarscht vor.
Gleiches gilt für die Straßennutzung. Da wären eigentlich Laufleistung und Gewicht entscheident - aber wie soll man das sinnvoll erheben? GPS gekoppelte Fahrtenschreiber?


----------



## DarthLAX (29. April 2011)

jaja, bestrafen, reglementieren und noch mehr bürokratie....leute, sorry, aber:

GEHTS NOCH?

d.h NEIN - KEINE BESCHRÄNKUNG

warum?

weil nicht alles geregelt und verklausuliert etc. werden muss (sagt mal, basis-anstand muss auch net ins gesetz oder? - und doch sind 90% der menschen im allgemeinen höflich d.h. es geht auch ohne!)

noch dazu: jeder mit ein wenig hirn (die ohne hirn sollten eigentlich keine fahrerlaubnis haben!) wird nur dann auf die "tube" drücken, wenn er freie fahrt hat (kenne z.B. ein autobahnstück, da ist oft frei, zumindest wenn man net morgens oder abends (also zu rush-hour) fährt und da kann man dann schon mal auf die tube drücken (und warum auch nicht, schnellfahren macht spass - und ja auch nur wenn die straße frei ist, sonst ist das mega anstrengend...fahr mal ne stunde lang 180-220 KM/H wenn verkehr ist (der aber flüssig läuft d.h. das man schnell fahren könnte, wenn man des wollte) und dann haste so nette sachen wie plötzlich ausscherende leute (wenn du gerade überholst) oder leute die dich schneiden oder aus unbekanntem grund einfach mal vor dir bremsen etc.) danach bist du FERTIG, vor allem da die deutschen das "deffensive" fahren net können d.h. wir fahren aggressiv (amis, italiener etc. sind da anders (auch wenn letztere es net so ernst mit den regeln nehmen, dafür wissen das bei denen alle so das fahren weniger stress ist als bei uns))

noch dazu: mit dem richtigen auto ist schnell fahren nicht mal gefährlich - wenn du natürlich ne windige karre hast die dir beim kleinsten wind die spur nimmer hält bzw. bei schlenkern extrem instabil ist, dann haste das eben zu lassen 

mfg LAX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2011)

Italiener fahren definisiv?
Also ich bezeichne das anders, wenn jemand mit Lichthupe von hinten angerast kommt (schätze min. 40-50km/h schneller als ich), wenn ich schon mit 160 im 130 Bereich an LKWs vorbeiziehe...



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja Ruyven, es kommt schon drauf an, wo du unterwegs bist. Bei uns in Ba-Wü gibts eh kaum Strecken ohne Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung, und wenn doch, dann ist da oft SEHR viel los. Wenn aber mal frei ist, hab ich teils auch kein Problem mal 140 zu fahren statt 120, weil ich einfach heim will. Grad im Osten Deutschlands, gibt es so manche perfekt ausgebaute Autobahn, wo aber rein gar nichts los ist. Da würde ich dann ein Limit von 120,140 oder wie auch immer nicht verstehen. Da kann man auch schneller fahren. Alles flach etc. Ich erinnere mich nur an meine Fahr nach Oldenburg (Ostfriesland ) Da waren wir Abends auf der Autobahn, und  haben in ner knappen STUNDE! 1-3 Autos gesehen, und das in die Gegenrichtung



Von BW nach Oldenburg (NI) über Ostdeutschland? 
Natürlich hast du recht, dass es in den neuen Ländern einige Gebiete gibt, in denen man wunderbare Straßen hingeklotzt hat, um die Flucht aus der Gegend zu erleichtern. Aber auf den Hauptverkehrstrassen von/zu Großstädten hast du das auch nicht und auf den anderen sind bislang auch mehrheitlich Leute begegnet, die so oder so nicht schneller als 150 fahren. Da ein Tempolimit einzuführen wäre vielleicht nicht nötig (wenn man sich anguckt, wer da dann doch rast, aber der Unfallstatistik zuträglich), aber es wäre auch ein großer Schaden und auf der Mehrheit der deutschen Autobahnen herschen nunmal andere Zustände.



> Wie gesagt, wo Gefahren bestehen Limits her, die gibts jetzt eh schon,



Und schon allein diese ständigen Wechsel sind imho eine Gefahrenquelle für sich. Wenn man alle 2 Minuten ne andere Geschwindigkeit fahren soll, führt das nur zu zusätzlichen Überholmanövern (Leute, die "maximal 140, maximal 10 über Limit" fahren vs. Leute, die "maximal 180, maximal 0 über Limit" fahren), wechselnde Verkehrsdichten (aufstauen und damit Reduktion der Sicherheitsabstände vor einem langsameren Abschnitt),...



> und den Verbrauch muss jeder halt zahlen.



Wenn wir bei 5€/l sind, kann man damit argumentieren, aber die ineffiziente Straßennutzung bleibt auch dann bestehen. Bislang ist es in Deutschland aber eh billiger, Sprit zu verschleudern, als z.B. Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen.



> Wenn er meint sich das leisten zu können und sich an die Verkehrsregeln hält, dann hab ich damit kein Problem.



Um genau diese Regeln gehts ja 
Die sind bislang in Teilen willkürlich (warum Tempo 100 an der Stelle und nicht Tempo 110? Warum 50m Sicherheitsabstand @100 und nicht 40 oder 60m?), genauso gut/schlecht kann man ein allgemeines Tempolimit begründen.



> Ich fahr auch mit 50-60 in der Stadt im 5ten Gang, aber das ist halt schon sehr knapp über Standgas. Wenn man aber einen 6ten Gang hat, dann kann man das knicken. Ebenso mit dem 120. Wenn man da ein gut motorisiertes Auto hat, dann kanns einem da wirklich passieren, das man nicht im höchsten Gang fahren kann. Das dann halt doof. Ist aber zugegeben eher die Ausnahme.



Vor allem sollten derartige Autos in einem Land mit Tempo130 verdammt selten sein  Rate mal, warum Alfa keine V10 anbietet...



> Schon mal gesehen, wie ein LKW die Warnblinkanlage reinhaut, und dann in die Baustelle rein fährt mit 20? Ich schon...



Und was für einen Unterschied macht das Schild neben dem LKW in dem Fall? 



> Ebenso ist 60 teils schon fast zu schnell. Wärste bei uns über die Baustelle der A8 gefahren zwischen Karlsruhe und Leonberg, dann wärst du da über so manche Stelle gefahren, wo die Straße so schief ist, durch den Übergang von einer Spur zu anderen, das die 60 schon fast gewagt waren mit dem Auto. LKWs haben das kaum gepackt, und sind auf 40 ca runter, oder haben halt mal schick die Kurve geschnitten



Ich kenn diese Baustelle nicht, aber denkst du, dass "60"-Schilder als effektive Warnung verstanden werden, wenn sie regelmäßig an Stellen stehen, wo man mit 120 durchkommt?



> Dazu kommt, das du den Sinn von Tempo 60 wohl nicht ganz erstanden hast. Da gehts weniger um den Autofahrer, sondern mehr um die Arbeiter, falls mal einer wegen Unachtsamkeit oder Übermüdung von der Straße abkommt.



Ich hab schon sehr, sehr lange keine Baustelle auf einer größeren Autobahn gesehen, bei der die Fahrspuren nicht durch feste Barrikaden abgegrenzt waren. Da von der Straße abzukommen ist schon verdammt schwer - und jemand, der so müde ist, dass er die recht kurze Zeit in einer Baustelle nicht die Augen aufbehält, der registriert schon seit 100km kein einziges Verkehrsschild mehr.



> Dazu kommt halt verschmutzte Fahrbahn, da musst du an die Motorradfahrer denken. Ebenso kann es da vermehrt zu Platten kommen, weil ein Teil auf der Straße liegt etc.



"Baustellenausfahrt" ist grundsätzlich noch einmal extra angegeben. Abseits derselbigen sind mir noch keine gehäuften Verschmutzungen aufgefallen (und ich hab die Kette auf der A7 oft genug abgefahren...) - wie auch, bei dem Verkehr?



> Wie ist es denn in anderen Ländern, wenn wir da fahren? Wir zahlen daheim unsere Steuer, und in den Ländern noch die Maut  TOLL wir zahlen doppelt... Und die zahlen bei uns weder Steuer noch Maut, also komplett für Umme...
> 
> Das sollte man sich mal klar machen....
> 
> Ok klar, wenn die Steuer bestehen bleibt und man dazu noch Maut zahlen soll ist das Scheise, aber das sollte auch nicht so sein. Wobei ich noch immer lieber mehr zahl, und dafür die Ausländer aber auch, als das die weiterhin hier komplett kostenlos fahren...



Das Problem ist nur unser sehr dichtes Land- und Bundesstraßennetz. Hat man ja bereits bei der LKW-Maut gesehen: Ausweichen ist leicht und beliebt und mit massiven Belastungen für viele Ortschaften verbunden. Deutschland ist nunmal nicht die Schweiz oder Österreich, wo eine Vermeidung der Autobahnen mit Gebirgspässen einhergehen. In Italien oder Frankreich sind die Bundesstraßen auch extrem voll, weil sich viele Leute die Autobahngebühren sparen wollen.

Ne Regelung für Tankinhalte wäre dagegen extrem lukrativ 
(Sollte imho für Lastwagen und Busse auch über das Mautsystem regelbar sein - wer die Grenze mit mehr als 100 l passiert, zahlt Importzölle und Steuern nach)



> Wenn dann eine Maut die vom CO2 Ausstoß abhängt! Also so wie bei den LKWs auch. Ein großer LKW kostet mehr als ein kleiner. Genau so kannst du es mit dem CO2 Ausstoß bei den Autos machen. Wäre gar kein Problem.


 
PKWs fahren innerhalb Deutschlands zu oft kleine Strecken oder gar nicht auf der Autobahn, das erfasst so mangels Kontrolltechnik gar nicht und die Geräte in den Fahrzeugen sind für nicht kommerziell genutzte Fahrzeuge auch schlichtweg zu teuer.


----------



## Skysnake (29. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von BW nach Oldenburg (NI) über Ostdeutschland?
> Natürlich hast du recht, dass es in den neuen Ländern einige Gebiete gibt, in denen man wunderbare Straßen hingeklotzt hat, um die Flucht aus der Gegend zu erleichtern. Aber auf den Hauptverkehrstrassen von/zu Großstädten hast du das auch nicht und auf den anderen sind bislang auch mehrheitlich Leute begegnet, die so oder so nicht schneller als 150 fahren. Da ein Tempolimit einzuführen wäre vielleicht nicht nötig (wenn man sich anguckt, wer da dann doch rast, aber der Unfallstatistik zuträglich), aber es wäre auch ein großer Schaden und auf der Mehrheit der deutschen Autobahnen herschen nunmal andere Zustände.


Stell dir mal vor ich war schon mehr als 1 mal außerhalb von Ba-Wü in Richtung anderer Bundesländer in Deutschland  



> Um genau diese Regeln gehts ja
> Die sind bislang in Teilen willkürlich (warum Tempo 100 an der Stelle und nicht Tempo 110? Warum 50m Sicherheitsabstand @100 und nicht 40 oder 60m?), genauso gut/schlecht kann man ein allgemeines Tempolimit begründen.


Ruyven, gerade du solltest doch wissen, das KEIN Schild einfach so da steht, und dass das alles durch die StVo bzw. deren Durchführungsverordnungen etc etc etc. alles SEHR genau geregelt ist, wo welches Schild stehen darf, und wo es stehen MUSS! Nur weil DU die Gründe für etwas nicht nachvollziehen kannst, heißt das noch lange nicht, das es keine gibt dafür. Auf der A8 z.B. gibts 2 Stellen wos auf 80 runter geht. Einmal wegen einem starken Gefälle, und das andere mal wegen einem Fahrbahnschaden/Absenkung direkt in der Kurve. Merkste wenn du rechts fährst nicht, wenn du aber mal mit 100 drüber bretterst, dann merkste das Ding plötzlich ziemlich. Zudem bei Regen die Stelle auch Scheise ist. Hängende Kurve in ner Senke mit Fahrbahnschaden....  Sehr toll



> Und was für einen Unterschied macht das Schild neben dem LKW in dem Fall?


Das Mr. LKW auf zumindest 60 runter geht? Und btw. ich hab an der Stelle schon so oft es fast krachen sehen, weil Leute meinten, Sie müssten mit 80 durch und dann es nicht geschafft haben, die Spur zu halten. Da wars immer nur Glück, das der auf der rechten Spur langsam gefahren ist und verdammt weit rechts. Wenn man mit beiden Räder fast nen Meter auf der anderen Spur ist, dann ist das eher unstylisch 



> Ich kenn diese Baustelle nicht, aber denkst du, dass "60"-Schilder als effektive Warnung verstanden werden, wenn sie regelmäßig an Stellen stehen, wo man mit 120 durchkommt?


Eigentlich schon. Die meisten Leute halten sich dran, bzw. Es wird halt nicht statt 140 bei 120 erlaubten "nur" 100 bei erlaubten 80 gefahren. Es bringt also schon was. Das sind ja keine Wanderbaustellen, wobei die am meisten Wirkung haben dank Absicherungsfahrzeuge. Dennoch rauschen da immer wieder welche rein. Und btw die Baustelle wo ich mein sind richtige Baustellen, also wo die Autobahn komplett neu gebaut wird.



> Ich hab schon sehr, sehr lange keine Baustelle auf einer größeren Autobahn gesehen, bei der die Fahrspuren nicht durch feste Barrikaden abgegrenzt waren. Da von der Straße abzukommen ist schon verdammt schwer - und jemand, der so müde ist, dass er die recht kurze Zeit in einer Baustelle nicht die Augen aufbehält, der registriert schon seit 100km kein einziges Verkehrsschild mehr.


Ich bin da sehr lange durch gefahren... Links Beton, rechts nur Barken, das wars.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. April 2011)

Ein 120 km/h Limit, da wäre ich für.


----------



## frEnzy (29. April 2011)

Das Thema wird sich eh bald erledigt haben. Wenn die Spritpreise weiterhin so steigen, kann sich bald kein vernünftiger Mensch mehr das Autofahren leisten  Ich habe mir heute für den Preis zweier Tankfüllungen ein neues Fahhrad gekauft. Das wird ab sofort das Auto (wo es geht) ersetzen. Ich denke, dass ich die Investition bis spätestens zum Herbst wieder drin habe. Mein nächstes Auto wird einen ganz kleinen Dieselmotor haben, so viel steht für mich schon mal fest. Mir kommen jedes mal die Tränen wenn ich momentan an der Tanke zum Zahlen gehe... Und dazu dann noch die Autobahnmaut, die ganz sicher kommen wird...


----------



## AeroX (29. April 2011)

> Das letzte Stückchen Freiheit sollte uns nicht auch noch genommen werden...




Das ist echt das letzte stück freiheit hier..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ruyven, gerade du solltest doch wissen, das KEIN Schild einfach so da steht, und dass das alles durch die StVo bzw. deren Durchführungsverordnungen etc etc etc. alles SEHR genau geregelt ist,



Äh: Es geht darum, WARUM etwas in dieser Form in den Regeln vorgeschrieben ist und nicht in einer leicht anderen Form...



> Das Mr. LKW auf zumindest 60 runter geht?



Erinnere dich bitte an das, was du schreibst. Ein LKW, der auf 20 abgebremst hat, wird garantiert nicht wegen einem Tempo 60 Schild auf "60 runter" gehen...


----------



## Skysnake (29. April 2011)

Hä irgendwie versteh ich glaub ich nicht was du einem sagen willst


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (30. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran:Natürlich hast du recht, dass es in den neuen Ländern einige Gebiete gibt, in denen man wunderbare Straßen hingeklotzt hat, um die Flucht aus der Gegend zu erleichtern.Erklärung Bitte!


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

Wenns nach mir ginge: Autobahn 100 km/h, Stadt 40 Km/h. Ich vermute, dass es dann viel, viel weniger Unfälle gibt. Ich finde, das ich wichtiger als "Freiheit", schnelles ankommen und Fahrspass. Ausserdem ist umweltschonendes fahren so quasi unvermeidlich. Die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf Autobahnen liegt übrigens bei den meisten Ländern zwischen 110 und 130 km/h.


----------



## RapToX (30. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wenns nach mir ginge: Autobahn 100 km/h, Stadt 40 Km/h. Ich vermute, dass es dann viel, viel weniger Unfälle gibt. Ich finde, das ich wichtiger als "Freiheit", schnelles ankommen und Fahrspass. Ausserdem ist umweltschonendes fahren so quasi unvermeidlich. Die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf Autobahnen liegt übrigens bei den meisten Ländern zwischen 110 und 130 km/h.


 na dann wünsche ich viel spaß beim überholen eines lkw's, wenn du mit 100 über die autobahn eierst...
sry, aber solche aussagen können doch echt nur von leuten kommen, die einmal im jahr autobahn fahren und dann total überfordert sind


----------



## locojens (30. April 2011)

Tempolimit ist ja schön und gut, aber es hält sich doch jetzt schon fast keiner dran! Siehe 80 km/h in Baustellen oder hier direkt vor meinem Fenster wo die Porsche etc. Jünger durch die Stadt blasen müssen, als gäbe es kein Morgen. Also wenn Tempolimit dann 120 km/h und Fertig! (Auch wenn ich mit dem "Mopped" auch schon gerne mal 240+ km/h unterwegs bin.)


----------



## PCGHGS (30. April 2011)

[x] Nein!!!


----------



## ernei (30. April 2011)

Hi,

[x]=ja  aus ökologischer Sicht.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. April 2011)

[x] Nein
Ich fände es schade wenn es hier ein Tempolimit geben würde. 
Klar würde der Co2-ausstoß im Lande sinken und ebenso die Unfall Toten, da häufigste Unfallursache zu hohe Geschwindigkeit und drängeln ist. 
Aber mal ehrlich die Autos mit viel Power unter der Haube sind doch meistens die, die am wenigsten rasen. Habe selber einen understatement BMW und halte mich grundsätzlich an die STVO.
Wenn es eine Beschränkung auf den Autobahnen gibt könnte man Porsche und Co. auf den Autobahnen nicht mehr demütigen und das macht wirklich einen heiden Spaß.
Die Regierung sollte erstmal den Diesel Kraftstoff höher besteuern und BIO 85 noch günstiger machen denn 1,05€ könnt gerne wieder auf 0,85€ fallen wie vor 2 Jahren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich die Autos mit viel Power unter der Haube sind doch meistens die, die am wenigsten rasen.


 
Den Eindruck scheinst nur du zu haben.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. April 2011)

Eigentlich kann man das so pauschal garnicht sagen oft sehe ich Audi(ab A4) und BMW(5er) die immer mit ihren Firmenwagen gasgeben. Meinen Eindruck habe ich weil ich nicht durchs ganze Land fahre sondern es sich eher auf den Umkreis Düsseldorf beschränkt. Die A52 richtung Roermond hat komplett keine Beschränkung und wenn man die 100km mit 160Km/h fährt wird man meistens nicht überholt.


----------



## Birdy84 (30. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wäre sofort dafür, Rauchen und Betrunkensein überall da zu verbieten, wo es jemanden anderen beeinträchtigt.
> Hier gehts aber erstmal um Straßen.


Richtig, ich wollte nur deutlich machen, dass es wirkungsvollere Maßnahmen gibt die Bevölkerung zu schützen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh: Es geht darum, WARUM etwas in dieser  Form in den Regeln vorgeschrieben ist und nicht in einer leicht anderen  Form...


Weil das ein Sesselfurzer streng nach dem Zufallsprinzip ausgewürfelt hat! Im Ernst, ich vermute die angesprochenen Regeln basieren auf Erfahrungswerten und Studien plus einem Sicherheitspuffer. Teilweise wird man als Autofahrer durch den Verkehrsschilderwald sehr gefordert, aber das trifft wohl eher den Stadt- als den Autobahnverkehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man das so pauschal garnicht sagen oft sehe ich Audi(ab A4) und BMW(5er) die immer mit ihren Firmenwagen gasgeben. Meinen Eindruck habe ich weil ich nicht durchs ganze Land fahre sondern es sich eher auf den Umkreis Düsseldorf beschränkt. Die A52 richtung Roermond hat komplett keine Beschränkung und wenn man die 100km mit 160Km/h fährt wird man meistens nicht überholt.


 
Ich wohne bei Kiel, fahre auch mal nach Hamburg und da sind die Leute, die schnell fahren, in den typischen Autos unterwegs, Audi, BMW, Benz, VW, selten Opel oder Ford, manchmal Japaner (aber nur die großen und die sind eh selten bei uns). Darunter dann häufig die TDI Leute oder allgemein Diesel Fahrer.
Wenn einer mal mit seinem schicken SL unterwegs ist, dann fährt der auch 200, aber das ist für ihn halt normale Geschwindigkeit, der würde nie über sich sagen, dass er Raser ist.


----------



## frEnzy (30. April 2011)

Ich verstehe den Geschwindigkeitswahn nicht. Vielleicht fehlt mir da aber auch das Auto für. Schneller als 190 km/h kann mein C4 Grand Picasso von Citroen nicht und dabei säuft er knapp 22-25 l/100km Super Benzin. Ich komme also vielleicht 30% eher an (wenns wirklich gut läuft), verbrauche aber fast drei mal so viel Spritt, als wenn ich "nur" 120 km/h fahre. Ganz zu schweigen von dem Stress, immer hoch konzentriert auf irgendwelche Idioten zu achten, die mich nicht kommen sehen und zum Überholen ansetzen. Nee, dann lieber erheblich sicherer und entspannter fahren, wesentlich günstiger und frischer ans Ziel kommen und niemand anderes tot fahren 

Apropo Raser: Ich, neulich, dreispurige Autobahn, mittlere Spur, fahre 120 km/h, werde rechts von einem viel schnelleren BMW überholt (geschätzt 180-200km/h)!!! Ich habe mich sowas von erschrocken, dass ich fast das Lenkrad verrissen hätte!! Schade, dass der Affe so schnell weg war. Das Nummernschild hätte ich mir zu gerne notiert! Solchen Assis gehört nicht nur der Führerschein für immer weg genommen, die müssten dazu gezwungen werden, ihr eigenes Auto mit dem Vorschlaghammer und dem Schneidbrenner zu zerlegen!! Ey, ich mag mir gar nicht ausmalen, was mir, meiner Frau und meinen drei Kindern alles hätte passieren können, nur weil der Penner zu dicke Eier hat.

Nee, ich bin für 120/130 km/h und eine "durchgehende" Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung, die die jeweilige Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit misst. Ist eh besser als nur hin und wieder stichprbenartig zu blitzen. Gerne auch ne Maut für die Autobahnen. Gut fänd ich auch, wenn die KFZ Steuer wegfallen würde und das ganze auf den Literpreis des Benzins/Diesels drauf geschlagen werden würde. Das wäre mal ne faire besteuerung


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Apropo Raser: Ich, neulich, dreispurige Autobahn, mittlere Spur, fahre 120 km/h, werde rechts von einem viel schnelleren BMW überholt (geschätzt 180-200km/h)!!! Ich habe mich sowas von erschrocken, dass ich fast das Lenkrad verrissen hätte!!


 
Das Rechtsfahrgebot gilt auch auf dreispurigen Autobahnen, wenn du also rechts fahren kannst, dann mach das und nicht in der Mitte.


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Nee, ich bin für 120/130 km/h und eine "durchgehende" Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung, die die jeweilige Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit misst. Ist eh besser als nur hin und wieder stichprbenartig zu blitzen. Gerne auch ne Maut für die Autobahnen. Gut fänd ich auch, wenn die KFZ Steuer wegfallen würde und das ganze auf den Literpreis des Benzins/Diesels drauf geschlagen werden würde. Das wäre mal ne faire besteuerung



Das mit Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit messen find ich auch gut. 

Noch besser fände ich es aber, wenn alle Autos per GPS erfasst werden könnten. Nahezu lückenlose Überwachung. Die Versicherungen sind ja schon länger an so einem System interessiert, jedes Auto mit einem GPS-Tracker auszustatten. Aktuelle Position, Spurverfolgung, Fahrtenbuch, Geschwindigkeit etc. pp.. Die optimale Überwachung. So können sie überprüfen, wer schnell und risikoreich fährt und wer nicht. Dementsprechend werden die Prämien angepasst. Mehr Gas = teuer. Das fände ich als Langsamfahrer persönlich gut. Es wäre natürlich auch ein einfaches mit solch einem System Geschwindigkeitsverstöße zu ahnden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Das kriegst du nicht durch, da drehen sich alle Datenschützer im Grab um. 
Genauso kriegst du das nicht hin, dass die Kfz Steuer entsorgt und der Spritpreis erhöht wird, denn Kfz Steuer ist eine Einahme der Länder, Benzinsteuern nimmt der Staat ein. Die Ländern mauern und das wars dann.


----------



## frEnzy (30. April 2011)

Ich hab ja auch nie behauptet, dass die Ideen realistisch sind. Richtig fänd ich sie dennoch 

@Rechtsfahrgebot: Ja klar, der BMW hat sich nur dran gehalten  Wie konnte ich das nur übersehen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. April 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> na dann wünsche ich viel spaß beim überholen eines lkw's, wenn du mit 100 über die autobahn eierst...
> sry, aber solche aussagen können doch echt nur von leuten kommen, die einmal im jahr autobahn fahren und dann total überfordert sind



Ne, solche Aussage kommen von jemandem, der seinen Führerschein schon lange hat, viel gefahren ist (auch beruflich) und jede Menge Verantwortungslosigkeit, Fahrlässigkeit, Selbstüberschätzung und Leichtsinnigkeit im Strassenverkehr gesehen hat. Da helfen mMn nur drastische Beschränkungen und auch nur einigermaßen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. April 2011)

Also auf deutschen Autobahnen ist es nicht nur verboten rechts zu überholen es gilt auch die rechtsfahr pflicht. 
Herr frenzy ich kenne deine Situation nicht 100%, nur so wie du beschrieben hast. 
Aber wenn die Autobahn frei ist, dann muss man rechtsfahren. Wenn man das nicht macht, provoziert man die anderen rechts zu überholen. Beide sollten gleich bestraft werden und in deinem Fall kann ich mir gut Vorstellen, dass man gemütlich auf der Autobahn unterwegs ist sich irgendwann an die mittlere Spur eingefahren hat und dann will einer mit 122KM/h überholen und blockiert die linke Spur (Elefantenrennen). Jetzt hat der ankommende Raser drei Möglichkeiten.
1. abbremsen und warten bis das Elefantenrennen zu ende ist
2. drängeln + nötigen = härteste Strafe in Kauf nehmen +Starfverfahren
3. rechts überholen = 75€ +3 Punkte

Für was sich ein Autofahrer entscheidet hängt von jedem selber ab.

Wenn aber jemand so aggeresiv fährt, dass er kleine Lücken auf der rechten Seite zum überholen nutz dann sollte er ganz schnell von der Straße verschwinden und nie wieder ans Steuer dürfen.

Es gibt eine gute Sendung auf VOX "Schneller als die Polizei erlaubt" kann ich nur jeden empfehlen, kommt Sonntags so 17Uhr glaube ich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Bei drei spuren fahren die meisten in der Mitte, weil eben die LKWs rechts fahren und da hat man keine Lust ständig die Spur zu wechseln also bleibt man in der Mitte, denn für die Schnell Fahrer ist ja die Linke Spur noch da. Wenn er aber rechts vom BMW überholt wurde, schätze ich mal, dass es rechts frei war. 
Die Linke Spur war nur dicht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> enn er aber rechts vom BMW überholt wurde, schätze ich mal, dass es rechts frei war.
> Die Linke Spur war nur dicht.


 
Typisch englischer Verkehr!


----------



## frEnzy (30. April 2011)

Eigentlich bin ich notorischer Rechtsfahrer. Allein schon deshalb, weil ich eben meist nicht besonders schnell fahre. Bei der besagten Szene mit dem BMW war links frei und rechts waren immer mal wieder LKWs, weswegen ich dort nicht gefahren bin. Klar, die Lücken waren groß genug, dass ich die Spur hätte wechseln können, sonst hätte der Irre mich dort ja auch nicht überholen können, aber ich war in dem Moment, warum auch immer, eben auf der mittleren Spur. Außerdem finde ich es stressig, ständig die Spur wechseln zu müssen, weil eben viele sehr viel schneller fahren und man dann oft keine Lücke findet und wieder hinter einem LKW hängen bleibt. Wie gesagt, eigentlich fahre ich oft und viel rechts. Da aber eben mal nicht. Und ich sehe auch keine Provokation meinerseites, da die Linke Spur definitiv frei war. Zumindest wesentlich freier als die rechte  Ich habe auch nicht die leiseste Ahnung, warum der Typ mich so überholt hat. Vielleicht hat er "gepennt" und hat mich eben erst spät wahrgenommen und sich eben für den rechten Weg um mich rum entschieden. Mag sein, entschuldigt aber nicht sein Verhalten sondern würde es eher noch verschlimmern.

Wie dem auch sei: Mir ging es mit dem Beispiel vor allem darum, dass die eigentliche Gefahr immer noch vom Fahrer ausgeht und nicht vom Auto, auch wenn das Auto nachher den größeren Schaden anrichtet  Da einfache Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen nicht viel bringen, da sich viele nicht dran halten und zufälliges Blitzen eben die meisten "Temposünder" nicht einfängt, fand ich die Idee mit der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeitsmessung gar nicht schlecht. So könnte man auch die Hut-Opas rausfiltern, die als rollendes Verkehrshinderniss auf den Straßen bewegen und ebenso gefährlich sind.

@Datenschutz: Das Problem ließe sich ganz simpel lösen: Es werden von einem Messpunkt zum nächsten natürlich alle Fahrzeuge registriert, sonst kann ja keine Messung durchgeführt werden aber nur die, die eben zu schnell oder viel zu langsam fahren (außer bei Stau natürlich  ) werden rausgefischt, gespeichert und bestraft. Der Rest der Daten verfällt noch zur Laufzeit. Das ist Softwaretechnisch kein Problem und da kann kein Datenschützer was gegen haben, denk ich. Oder übersehe ich da was?

Obwohl... wenn man in einen solchen Messbereich rein fährt, dann ne halbe Stunde auf dem Seitenstreifen parkt, könnte man den Rest der Strecke mit 300 km/h oder mehr fahren und wäre immer noch nicht "zu schnell"


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> @Datenschutz: Das Problem ließe sich ganz simpel lösen: Es werden von einem Messpunkt zum nächsten natürlich alle Fahrzeuge registriert, sonst kann ja keine Messung durchgeführt werden aber nur die, die eben zu schnell oder viel zu langsam fahren (außer bei Stau natürlich  ) werden rausgefischt, gespeichert und bestraft. Der Rest der Daten verfällt noch zur Laufzeit. Das ist Softwaretechnisch kein Problem und da kann kein Datenschützer was gegen haben, denk ich. Oder übersehe ich da was?
> 
> Obwohl... wenn man in einen solchen Messbereich rein fährt, dann ne halbe Stunde auf dem Seitenstreifen parkt, könnte man den Rest der Strecke mit 300 km/h oder mehr fahren und wäre immer noch nicht "zu schnell"



Wenn du sowas machst, dann musst du das dauerhaft machen, zu jedem Zeitpunkt und dann kann man die Daten auch abrufen.
Apple macht das ja seit Jahren.


----------



## frEnzy (1. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich sag mal: In England funktionierts ganz gut. Was dort die Datenschützer sagen, weiß ich aber nicht. Haben die überhaupt welche?
Ansonsten habe ich nicht ganz kapiert, was du geschrieben hast (mag an der Uhrzeit liegen?  ) Was muss man dauerhaft und zu jedem Zeitpunkt machen? Und warum sind die Daten dann auch abrufbar?


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

Ja, und dazu gibt es ja auch einen Gerichtsbeschluss vom BGH wenn ich mich recht erinnere, da ging es um das Kennzeichen "Scanning". Da wurden einfach die Kennzeichen aller! vorbeifahrenden Fahrzeuge erfasst und mit einer Datenbank der KFZ-Versicherer abgeglichen, ob die Haftpflicht bezahlt wurde. Wurde einkassiert, weil eben damit alle unter Generalverdacht gestellt wurden.

Also bei manchen Sachen würde ich mir so was wirklich wünschen, aber Flächendecken kannste das nicht durchsetzen.

Wenn überhaupt mit viel Glück an echte Gefahrenstellen wie Autobahnbaustellen oder so. Da wäre es VIELLEICHT möglich, aber auch nur vielleicht.

PS: Ich bin dennoch froh, dass der Datenschutz in Deutschland doch noch recht weit oben steht, auch wenn es manchmal besser wäre, wenn man es nicht soooo genau nehmen würde.

Unterm Strich ist aber der Vorteil für den Schutz des Bürgers vorm Staat diese Einschränkungen wert! Ich will das nicht missen, das ich mit meinem Leben zu einem guten Stück machen kann, was ICH will und in keinem Überwachungsstaat leben muss


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2011)

Du kannst ja per GPS ermitteln wo einer wann ist, auch mit welcher Geschwindigkeit er sich bewegt und da unser Behördenapparat sehr langsam ist, musst du die Daten speichern, denn der Computer kann ja nicht einfach im Sekundentakt Strafzettel ausstellen, dass muss ein Mensch immer überprüfen, und das dauert eben.
Die Datenmenge wird so groß, dass man Google Serverfarmen beschlagnahmen muss () und am Ende gibts vom Verkehrsministerium ein Programm, das die Daten auf PCs verteilt, die mitmachen.
Du hast dann ein Teil der Autobahnen und Straßen um Hannover auf deiner Platte und wenn deine Platte abraucht, kannst du vom Ministerium verklagt werden wegen Vernichtung staatlicher Daten. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja, und dazu gibt es ja auch einen Gerichtsbeschluss vom BGH wenn ich mich recht erinnere, da ging es um das Kennzeichen "Scanning". Da wurden einfach die Kennzeichen aller! vorbeifahrenden Fahrzeuge erfasst und mit einer Datenbank der KFZ-Versicherer abgeglichen, ob die Haftpflicht bezahlt wurde. Wurde einkassiert, weil eben damit alle unter Generalverdacht gestellt wurden.



Ja, denn jeder wird erst mal verdächtigt und das ist in Deutschland nun mal verboten, hier gilt die Unschuldsvermutung.
Deswegen bin ich auch kein Fan von Massengentests, jeder wird erst mal verdächtigt, bis er seine Unschuld (durch den Gen Test) bewiesen hat. Sowas darf nicht sein.


----------



## RapToX (1. Mai 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich es stressig, ständig die Spur wechseln zu müssen, weil eben viele sehr viel schneller fahren und man dann oft keine Lücke findet und wieder hinter einem LKW hängen bleibt. Wie gesagt, eigentlich fahre ich oft und viel rechts. Da aber eben mal nicht. Und ich sehe auch keine Provokation meinerseites, da die Linke Spur definitiv frei war. Zumindest wesentlich freier als die rechte  Ich habe auch nicht die leiseste Ahnung, warum der Typ mich so überholt hat. Vielleicht hat er "gepennt" und hat mich eben erst spät wahrgenommen und sich eben für den rechten Weg um mich rum entschieden. Mag sein, entschuldigt aber nicht sein Verhalten sondern würde es eher noch verschlimmern.


 vielleicht ist er auch schon die ganze zeit rechts gefahren, weil eben frei war. man kann ja auch auf der rechten spur 200 fahren und wahrscheinlich hatte er, wie du, einfach keine lust 2 spuren zu wechseln, nur um dich zu überholen 
also in dem fall brauchst du dich, so hart das auch klingt, echt nicht zu wundern.


----------



## Pravasi (1. Mai 2011)

Bin auch dagegen.
Wenn 120 sicherer und sauberer ist als 150,dann ist 100 besser als 120 und 70 besser als 100 und....

Allerdings hat ein Kunde von mir ein Fahrsicherheitstrainning mitgemacht.
Dort wurden in erster Linie nicht die Skills vermittelt,sondern es wurden Demonstrationen zur Geschwindigkeit,Sicherheitsabständen,... demonstriert.
Ins Auto setzen und auf der Rennstrecke gezielt Standardsituationen üben.
Mit 180 km/h ging da GAR NIX mehr!
Der Typ fährt jetzt nur noch entspannte 120....


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Mai 2011)

Pravasi 



> Wenn 120 sicherer und sauberer ist als 150,dann ist 100 besser als 120 und 70 besser als 100 und....



Man sollte einen Mittelweg zwischen schnell ankommen und sicher ankommen finden. "Fahr so schnell du willst" ist sicherlich kein Mittelweg.


----------



## riedochs (1. Mai 2011)

Ich bin gegen ein Tempolimit. Was soll das bringen? Nur noch mehr Ökoschwachsinn. Vielmehr sollten die Tarife für Vergehen endlich mal deutlich angehoben werden und auch mehr kontrolliert werden. 

Was das Rechtsfahrgebot angeht: Wenn wieder mal ein Penner aus Faulheit auf der mittleren Spur weiterfährt anstatt auf die rechte Spur zu wechseln weil er sonst in ein paar Minuten vielleicht wieder die Spur wechseln müsste bekomme ich jedes mal steigenden Blutdruck. Mich kotzt es nämlich an wenn ich dann wegen solchen Pfeifen dann über mehrere Spuren wechseln muss zum Überholen. (was bei 200 und mehr durchaus nicht unproblematisch ist.)

Ich versuche immer auf der rechten Spur zu fahren und in >90% der Fälle schaffe ich es mich links einzuordnen wenn ich überholen will. Frühzeitig Blinker und auch mal Gas geben hilft da.


----------



## ich558 (1. Mai 2011)

Ganz klar gegen ein Tempolimit. Sind ja eh schon viele Abschnitte beschränkt von daher kann man doch die restlichen lassen. Wems zu gefährlich ist kann doch mit 90 hinter nem LKW herfahren der räumt vor sich alles aus dem Weg oder fährt auf der Landstraße Wer wer sich über den CO2 Ausstoß aufregt den muss ich ehrlich etwas auslachen da jeder Vulkanausbruch oder Krieg wie in Lybien so viel CO2 ausstößt wie DE in 100 Jahren zusammen da machen die kleinen Einspahrungen durch Tempolimits auch nicht mehr aus. Außerdem verbrauchen neuere Autos immer weniger und bekommen immer mehr Gänge. Der Audi meiner Eltern braucht bei 200 km/h im 8. Gang ca. 14l und bei 160 knappe 10 was weniger ist als die meisten im Stadverkehr benötigen


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (1. Mai 2011)

[X] Nein
Jeder sollte selber entscheiden, bei welcher Geschwindigkeit er sich sicher-/wohlfühlt. Was spricht dagegen, auf einer wenig befahrenen, geraden Straße auch mal 200+ km/h zu fahren. Deutsche genießen eine der besten Ausbildung in Sachen Führerschein und Autobahnen sind mit die sichersten Straßen in Deutschland, als auch im internationalen Vergleich. Und wegen dem CO2-Ausstoß, man sollte erstmal die Ampelschaltungen anpassen, hier in München gibt es Straßen, da steht man 5 mal, alle 200 Meter an einer roten Ampel an der selben Straße.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. Mai 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Nein, ein relativ neues, ich sag es aber nicht, weil es im Prinzip keinen an geht.
> Aber es liegt auch an der aggressiven Fahrweise, meines Vaters.


 
Hab ich überlesen mit dem Diesel ^^ ist mir schon klar, die haben ja auch keinen Turbo von dem her könnens gar keine Diesel sein


----------



## frEnzy (1. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja, und dazu gibt es ja auch einen Gerichtsbeschluss vom BGH wenn ich mich recht erinnere, da ging es um das Kennzeichen "Scanning". Da wurden einfach die Kennzeichen aller! vorbeifahrenden Fahrzeuge erfasst und mit einer Datenbank der KFZ-Versicherer abgeglichen, ob die Haftpflicht bezahlt wurde. Wurde einkassiert, weil eben damit alle unter Generalverdacht gestellt wurden.


Ich sehe aber einen ganz gewaltigen Unterschied, ob jedes Fahrzeug auf die bezahlte Steuer geprüft wird oder ob zwischen zwei Messpunkten kontrolliert wird, wie schnell jemand gefahren ist, so lange nur die Daten gespeichert werden, die benötigt werden, wenn jemand zu schnell gefahren ist. Das ist ja nicht anders, als beim Blitzen. Da wird auch jeder gemessen und nur die werden fotografiert, die zu schnell waren.



Skysnake schrieb:


> PS: Ich bin dennoch froh, dass der Datenschutz in Deutschland doch noch recht weit oben steht, auch wenn es manchmal besser wäre, wenn man es nicht soooo genau nehmen würde.
> 
> Unterm Strich ist aber der Vorteil für den Schutz des Bürgers vorm Staat diese Einschränkungen wert! Ich will das nicht missen, das ich mit meinem Leben zu einem guten Stück machen kann, was ICH will und in keinem Überwachungsstaat leben muss


Absolute Zustimmung! Wobei ich auch denke, dass es durchaus Grenzen geben muss, um die allgemeine Sicherheit zu wahren. Es ist immer ein Abwägen zwischen Pro und Contra. Für mir sind die Vorteile eines Geschwindigkeitslimits eherblich größer als die Nachteile.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich sehe aber einen ganz gewaltigen Unterschied, ob jedes Fahrzeug auf die bezahlte Steuer geprüft wird oder ob zwischen zwei Messpunkten kontrolliert wird, wie schnell jemand gefahren ist, so lange nur die Daten gespeichert werden, die benötigt werden, wenn jemand zu schnell gefahren ist. Das ist ja nicht anders, als beim Blitzen. Da wird auch jeder gemessen und nur die werden fotografiert, die zu schnell waren.


 Tja, das BGH, bzw. genug Leute die sich mit Datenschutz beschäftigen sind der Meinung, dass das BGH dies sofort einkassiert. War ja schon mehrfach im Gespräch, nachdem, ich glaub, die Schweiz wars, das System eingeführt hat. Ist aber nie was daraus geworden, eben wegen den recht konkreten Bedenken mit dem BGH.

Und wenn man sich an die jüngere Vergangenheit erinnert, dann sollte man davon ausgehen, das wenn die schon "Bedenken" haben, das BGH das Ding garantiert einkassiert. Das BGH hat ja in den letzten Jahren sogar Sachen einkassiert, wo unsere jeweils ach so tolle Regierung gemeint hat, dass das auf jeden Fall so ok ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Hä irgendwie versteh ich glaub ich nicht was du einem sagen willst



Mit dem ersten Absatz will ich dir sagen, dass dein Argument die Diskussion verfehlt.
Du willst das Verhalten von jemandem danach beurteilen, ob er sich an die Regeln hält - hier geht es aber um neue Regeln. Und wie genau man die Regeln ausformt, ist variabel und von den Zielsetzungen der Gesellschaft abhängig.

Mit dem zweiten Absatz will ich dir sagen, dass du deine eigenen Argumente verpennst.
Erst redest du von einem Laster, der vor einer Baustelle auf 20 abbremst, um sicher durchzukommen. Später behauptest du, dass das 60 Schild den Nutzen hat, dass der Laster (der ohnehin nur 20 fährt) "auf 60 abbremst". 




ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> ruyven_macaran:Natürlich hast du recht, dass es in den neuen Ländern einige Gebiete gibt, in denen man wunderbare Straßen hingeklotzt hat, um die Flucht aus der Gegend zu erleichtern.Erklärung Bitte!



Erklärung: Nach der Wende wurden Milliarden von Steuergeldern für den Aufbau Ost ausgegeben, in ettlichen Fällen ohne das sich jemand großartige Gedanken über den Nutzen gemacht hat. Ein sehr beliebtes Projekt war "Autobahnen bauen". Die wurden dann irgendwann 8-16 Jahre später fertig, als es endgültig keine Industrie mehr in der Gegend gab und die Bevölkerung in andere Teile Deutschlands abwandern wolllte oder schon weg war. Ergebniss: Wunderbare Autobahnen in Gegenden, in denen sie einmal zum verlassen derselbigen genutzt wurden und wo sie jetzt niemand mehr braucht. Jüngstes Beispiel ist die A38. Zugegeben: Die hat mir schon ein- zweimal 15 Minuten Fahrzeit gespart. Und den anderen 20 Leuten, die einem auf ihr begegnen, mit etwas Glück auch. Für dieses Verkehrsaufkommen wäre eine dreispurige Landstraße mehr als ausreichend gewesen. A20 ist auch so n Fall. Einmal im Jahr für die schön, die an der Ostsee Urlaub machen wollen - aber sonst? Es gibt nördlich der Verbindunsachse Hamburg-Berlin (A24) nunmal höchstens Lübeck und Rostock, die größere Menschenmengen anziehen würden (wirklich größere aber auch nicht), und die sind alle an selbige Verbindungsachse angebunden. Solange die NPD nicht an die Regierung kommt und in Polen einmarschiert, ist das Ding also ziemlich sinnlos. A14 erscheint mir z.T. auch sinnlos, aber da bin ich noch nicht oft genug unterwegs gewesen (weil sinnlos  ), um es zu beurteilen.




RapToX schrieb:


> na dann wünsche ich viel spaß beim überholen eines lkw's, wenn du mit 100 über die autobahn eierst...



Wo sollte da das Problem liegen?




stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich die Autos mit viel Power unter der Haube sind doch meistens die, die am wenigsten rasen. Habe selber einen understatement BMW und halte mich grundsätzlich an die STVO.
> Wenn es eine Beschränkung auf den Autobahnen gibt könnte man Porsche und Co. auf den Autobahnen nicht mehr demütigen und das macht wirklich einen heiden Spaß.



Irgendwie sagt der zweite Absatz bereits alles aus, was mir zum ersten einfällt 



> Die Regierung sollte erstmal den Diesel Kraftstoff höher besteuern und BIO 85 noch günstiger machen denn 1,05€ könnt gerne wieder auf 0,85€ fallen wie vor 2 Jahren.


 
Besteuerung von Kraftstoffen nch Klimaschädlichkeit ist zumindest auf EU-Ebene in Arbeit. Bleibt abzuwarten, wie unsere Diesel-lastige Autolobby die Umsetzung beeinflusst...
(d.h.: Für KFZ-Treibstoffe ist das in Planung. Flugbenzin, Agrardiesel, Heizöl, Erdgas, Kohle,... sind natürlich wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte...)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kriegst du nicht durch, da drehen sich alle Datenschützer im Grab um.



"regenerative Energiequelle" 



> Genauso kriegst du das nicht hin, dass die Kfz Steuer entsorgt und der Spritpreis erhöht wird, denn Kfz Steuer ist eine Einahme der Länder, Benzinsteuern nimmt der Staat ein. Die Ländern mauern und das wars dann.


 
Wobei das auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll wäre (im Vergleich zur derzeitigen Steuer vielleicht schon...), denn das Gewicht (und damit die Straßenbelastung) oder die Filtersysteme (und damit die resultierenden Gesundheits- und Umweltschäden) eines Fahrzeuges kannst du nicht über den Sprit belasten.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Naja, ich sag mal: In England funktionierts ganz gut. Was dort die Datenschützer sagen, weiß ich aber nicht. Haben die überhaupt welche?



Wenn sie mal welche hatten, dürften die sich mitlerweile nicht mehr vor die Haustür trauen.




riedochs schrieb:


> Ich versuche immer auf der rechten Spur zu fahren und in >90% der Fälle schaffe ich es mich links einzuordnen wenn ich überholen will. Frühzeitig Blinker und auch mal Gas geben hilft da.


 
Nach meiner Erfahrung nicht. Blinker wird meistens ignoriert oder als Anlass genommen, so zu beschleunigen, das man mit mir auf einer Höhe ist, wenn ich den Laster vor mir treffe. "Gas geben" setzt vorraus, dass man entweder ein Auto hat, was doppelt so schnell fährt, wie man es eigentlich braucht (sehe ich weder im Betrieb noch in der Anschaffung noch ökologisch ein, das zu bezahlen), oder schon meilenweit vor dem zu überholendem Objekt beschleunigt und ne halbe Meile vorher ausschert, damit man keine Vollbremsung hinlegen muss, wenn einen wieder keiner rauslässt. Letzteres klingt zwar vernünftig, ist aber auf unseren dicht befahrenen Straßen gar nicht mehr möglich. Da hilft nur noch Blinker setzen, wenn die linke einigermaßen frei ist und wenn der nächste Typ sich dann nicht innerhalb von 2 Sekunden dazu entschließt, zu beschleunigen und am Laster vorbei zu sein, bevor man selbst ausscheren muss, dann hat scher ich halt aus und er hat sich dafür entschlossen, von seinen 160-170 auf die 130-140 abzubremsen, auf die ich beschleunige, bevor ich wieder am Laster vorbei bin. Würde er so vorrausschauend fahren, wie ich in meinen Rückspiegel gucke, dann hätte er sich schließlich auch denken können, dass ich nicht von 120 auf 80 abbremse und hinter dem Laster verhungere, bis er zu Hause ist.
Mag ein bißchen rücksichtslos klingen, aber so ist es nunmal: 80-100 km/h Unterschied in der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit zweier Spuren sind selbst mit den vorgeschriebenen Sicherheitsabständen nicht zu machen, da ist einfach kein sicheres Überholen möglich. Bei der realen Verkehrsdichte kann man froh sein, wenn 30-40 km/h funktionieren. Solange also niemand die LKW-Fahrer auf Tempo 130 prügelt (Mal gucken, was schneller steigt - Todeszahlen oder CO2-Ausstoß?), sind für die zweite-Spur-von-Rechts 80+30 km/h = 110, bestenfalls 120 einzuplanen und wenn es ne dritte gibt und die Sonntagsfahrer nicht auch am Montag unterwegs sind, sind auf der dann 150-160 drin. Alles, was darüber hinausgeht, ist ein kurzer Sprint, wenn man Glück hat - aber kein Grundrecht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung nicht. Blinker wird meistens ignoriert oder als Anlass genommen, so zu beschleunigen, das man mit mir auf einer Höhe ist, wenn ich den Laster vor mir treffe.


 
Ja, ich finde es auch komisch, dass der Blinker gerade auf bundesdeutschen Autobahnen so vehement ignoriert wird. Liegt aber teilweise auch daran, dass ihn nicht alle benutzen und nicht alle wissen, was er bedeutet.
Wenn ich mal links bin und sehe, dass einer schon dicht hinterm LKW fährt, dann lasse ich extra mal eine Lücke entstehen, damit er reinkommen kann, entweder wird das genutzt oder nicht.
Das Interessante ist aber, sobald man eine Lücke vor sich entstehen lässt, fahren die hinter einem sofort dichter auf und "drängen" darauf vorbeifahren zu können. Sie scheinen wohl der Meinung zu sein, dass die anderen schneller fahren können als meinereiner und ich damit nicht mehr das "Recht" habe links fahren zu dürfen.


----------



## RapToX (2. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo sollte da das Problem liegen?


 das sich der verkehr hinter zwei sich überholenden lkw staut, wäre trotz 100km/h limits wohl nicht zu vermeiden. wie lange soll es denn dann bitteschön dauern, bis sich dieser stau wieder auflöst, wenn alle nachkommenden pkw mit grade einmal +/-10km/h unterschied (das sich die wenigstens lkw-fahrer an ihr tempolimit halten, muß ich wohl nicht extra erwähnen oder?) an den lkw vorbei fahren dürften?
grade in solchen stausituationen, lässt die konzentration irgendwann nach und die leute werden zunehmend unaufmerksamer.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Die linke Spur nennt man nicht umsonst die Überholspur, sonst könnte man ja auf beiden Seiten gleich schnell fahren... wenn ein Überholvorgang zu lange dauert ist das übrigens auch strafbar ..

Funktioniert doch eigentlich gut so wies jetzt ist, warum immer alles ändern? Es wird immer Verkehrstote geben, darüber hinaus gibt es auf der Autobahn am wenigsten Personenschäden zu verzeichnen (zumindest in der Schweiz in den letzten paar Jahren) da waren die meisten Unfälle mit Abstand innerorts oder ausserorts.

Zudem spricht die Umfrage auch ein deutliches Wort


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> das sich der verkehr hinter zwei sich überholenden lkw staut, wäre trotz 100km/h limits wohl nicht zu vermeiden. wie lange soll es denn dann bitteschön dauern, bis sich dieser stau wieder auflöst, wenn alle nachkommenden pkw mit grade einmal +/-10km/h unterschied (das sich die wenigstens lkw-fahrer an ihr tempolimit halten, muß ich wohl nicht extra erwähnen oder?) an den lkw vorbei fahren dürften?
> grade in solchen stausituationen, lässt die konzentration irgendwann nach und die leute werden zunehmend unaufmerksamer.


 
Die Geschwindigkeit, mit der sich so ein Stau auflöst, hängt in gleichem Maße von der Höchstgeschwindigkeit ab, wie die Länge, die sich überhaupt bildet. Wenn man nur 18-20 km/h schneller fährt, als der Elefant auf der linken Spur, dann sammeln sich in der zu-langen-aber-trotz-allem-recht-kurzen Zeit, die er zum überholen braucht, auch nur wenige Autos an. Die Dauer bis zur Auflösung sollte, wenn man das gleiche Sicherheitsniveau zugrundelegt, gleich bleiben. (in der Praxis fällt sie bei hoher Höchstgeschwindigkeit zugegebenermaßen etwas kürzer aus - weil die Leute erst beschleunigen und dann den Sicherheitsabstand anpassen, so dass ein Teil der aufgestauten kurzzeitig mit 140-150 und 20m Abstand unterwegs ist, was natürlich einen ziemlich hohen Durchsatz bringt. Aber sollte man den Verkehr mit diesem Risiko planen? Ich denke nicht)

Davon abgesehen wäre ich sowieso dafür, dass Überholgeschwindigkeiten, gerade von Lastwagen, massiv kontrolliert werden. Es ist vorgeschrieben, dass ein Überholvorgang zügig erfolgen muss und wenn ein Laster, der maximal 80 km/h fahren darf (85 kann...), die letzten 10 Minuten mit real 81 km/h hinter einem Kollegen festhing (was der Fahrenschreiber vortrefflich beweißt), dann brauch der mir/der Polizei nicht erzählen, dass er eingebremst wurde und schnell vorbeihuschen wollte. Der weiß von Anfang an, dass er 5 Minuten die linke Spur blockiert und das fällt unter Verkehrsbehinderung und Nötigung.


----------



## ich558 (2. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube in der Fahrschule gehört zu haben, dass man mit mindestens 20km/h über Geschwindigkeit des Vorausfahrenden überhohlen muss aber die zulässiger Höchsgeschwindigkeit nicht überrschreiten darf. Wenn also ein LKW nur 80 km/h fahren darf heißt das eigendlich, dass er gar nicht von einem anderen LKW überhohlt werden darf oder?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Nervige Brummifahrer die mit jeder Steigung oder Gefälle überholen müssen


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Mai 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> (das sich die wenigstens lkw-fahrer an ihr tempolimit halten, muß ich wohl nicht extra erwähnen oder?)


Täusch dich da mal nicht. Die Tachoabweichung ist bei vielen Pkw ziemlich krass. Dadurch erhält man leicht den Eindruck, Lkw würden zu schnell fahren.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

schon nur wenn die Reifen runter sind kannst du 5-10 km/h schneller fahren als aufm Tacho steht


----------



## Skysnake (2. Mai 2011)

Ok Ruyven, jetzt hab ich verstanden, was du meintest, und gemerkt, das du mich nicht ganz richtig verstanden hast.

Ich seh 60/80 Schilder an Baustellen als Sinnvoll, weil es zwar die Umsichtigen z.B. LKW-Fahrer gibt, die auch langsamer fahren als erlaubt, wenn es nicht anders geht, und man als Autofahrer auch einfach mehr Zeit hat, als wenn man 100 oder 120 in der Baustelle fahren würde, und zum anderen einfach, weil man auch die DEPPEN die immer mit 85/90 mit ihrem LKW rumdüsen, egal wie eng, hängend, kurvenreich die Baustelle ist, und halt im Zweifel einfach die linke Spur mit benutzen und sich nen Scheis um die Sicherheit der anderen kümmern.

So war das gemeint, und macht dann natürlich doch Sinn, wenn man berücksichtigt, das ich gemeint hab, das es sowohl Umsichtige als auch total Gestörte gibt, und so ne Begrenzung für die Umsichtigen sicherlich überflüssig ist, für die total Gestörten aber zumindest eine kleine Anregung ist, um vielleicht mal vom Gas zu gehen, bzw. einfach der Polizei eine Handhabe gibt, um die aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen.

Und wie gesagt, ich empfinde 80 in vielen dauerhaften Autobahnbaustellen als wirklich sinnvoll an. Ebenso bei den Wanderbaustellen. Die 60 sind meistens auch sinnvoll, teils könnte man sogar auf 40 runter, weil da halt schon ziemliche Absätze in der Überführung zwischen Neu und Alt drin sind. Ich muss aber auch zugeben, es gibt Baustellen, wo man grad am WE Nachts wirklich 100 fahren könnte.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Täusch dich da mal nicht. Die Tachoabweichung ist bei vielen Pkw ziemlich krass. Dadurch erhält man leicht den Eindruck, Lkw würden zu schnell fahren.


 LKW haben geeichte Tachos. PKWs eben nicht. Dennoch kann es nicht sein, das 10 LKWs so ziemlich exakt gleich schnell fahren, und dann einer die alle überholt... Sieht man aber oft genug.

Es gibt aber auch Stellen, wo man als LKW wirklich überholen kann. z.B. A8 bei Karlsruhe Richtung Stuttgart, oder in der Gegenrichtung, an den Steigungen. Da sind extra 3 Spuren immer da. Manche LKWs tuckern da mit 10-20 km/h hoch, einfach weil se so schwer beladen sind, und andere, die leer sind, oder nur leicht beladen und/oder starkem Motor, ziehen da mit 60-80 hoch. Da ist selbst unter LKWs eine verdammt große Spanne vorhanden. Auf grader Strecke sind LKWs aber wirklich seltenst mehr als 5 km/h auseinander. Haben halt alle geeichte Tachos...



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> schon nur wenn die Reifen runter sind kannst du 5-10 km/h schneller fahren als aufm Tacho steht


 Darkfleet, denk nochmal über die Berechnung des Kreisumfangs nach, und wie sich die Geschwindigkeit bestimmt 

Wenn der Radumfang GRÖSSER ist, bist du schneller, je kleiner er wird, um so langsamer bist du bei gleicher Tacho-Anzeige...

Kreisumfang U=2*Pi*r

Die Geschwindigkeit berechnest du anhand der Umdrehungen pro Sekunde. Also mehr Umdrehungen höhere Geschwindigkeit. Größerer Durchmesser durch mehr Profil->höhere Geschwindigkeit. -> Angefahrene Reifen=langsamer.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> LKW haben geeichte Tachos. PKWs eben nicht. Dennoch kann es nicht sein, das 10 LKWs so ziemlich exakt gleich schnell fahren, und dann einer die alle überholt... Sieht man aber oft genug.
> 
> Es gibt aber auch Stellen, wo man als LKW wirklich überholen kann. z.B. A8 bei Karlsruhe Richtung Stuttgart, oder in der Gegenrichtung, an den Steigungen. Da sind extra 3 Spuren immer da. Manche LKWs tuckern da mit 10-20 km/h hoch, einfach weil se so schwer beladen sind, und andere, die leer sind, oder nur leicht beladen und/oder starkem Motor, ziehen da mit 60-80 hoch. Da ist selbst unter LKWs eine verdammt große Spanne vorhanden. Auf grader Strecke sind LKWs aber wirklich seltenst mehr als 5 km/h auseinander. Haben halt alle geeichte Tachos...
> 
> ...


 
Ja und deswegen kannst du 5-10 km/h draufpacken, ist ja logisch? Statt den Tacho 50 kannst du 55 fahren und bist nicht zu schnell. Da hast du wohl was Falsch gelesen


----------



## Skysnake (2. Mai 2011)

Ah ok, du meinst Mr. PKW. Ich habs so verstanden, das du Mr. LKW meinst


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (3. Mai 2011)

[X] Nein

Ja hier ist jetzt auch wider so ein "junger" Mensch an der Tastatur
und hinter dem Steuer. Behaubten kann ich von mir schon das ich viel fahre. 
Ich muss wen ich meine Eltern besuchen möchte gute 560km fahren davon 97% auf der Autobahn.
Genauso wen ich zur Arbeit fahre und zur Schule, dabei muss ich auch über die Autobahn. 
Ich kenne also genug von den "Mitmenschen" die einen wegblinken oder einem im Kofferraum sitzen. 
Auch kenne ich die Autofahrer gut genug die mit 100km/h auf die Linke Spur setzen und einen dann überhollen wolle. 
Egal ob dann auf meiner Spur ein LKW mit 60den Berg hoch fährt es wird dann mit 100 genau neben einen weitergefahren und ja nicht rauslassen oder nocht vor dem LKW reinlassen. 
Wie auch immer Tempolimit da wo es Sinn macht "JA" da wo es keinen macht "NEIN". Es gibt sicher keinen guten Grund warum man mit 200km/h + über die Autobahn heizen muss.
Es macht halt Spaß, und dort wo man es einsehen kann da soll man sich auch ausleben können. 
Ich finde auch das genau das Deutschland ausmacht.
Wir sind das Autoland und das solten wir doch bitte bleiben!!! 

Mein Auto hat jetzt etwa 42.000km runter davon etwa 27.000km auf der Autobahn und grade weil es nur 90PS hat, fahre ich es dort gern mal aus. Auch wen es nur max. 210km/h sind macht es Spaß. 
Was ich sagen will die Autobahn ist sicher nicht ganz ohne aber diese Gefahr wird mit einem Tempolimit nicht viel kleiner. Einige wenige Faktoren werden verringert aber nicht verschwinden. 
Und genau das ist der Punkt, wir müssen zuerst die Gesetze einhalten die wir haben und genau das funktionirt nicht richtig. 

Und wir können den Autofahren nicht noch weiter in den Ar*** tretten. 
Benzin wird teurer, Umwelt-Plaketten, Bio-Sprit(E10) Steuer hier Steuer da. Was wollen wir den noch alles machen? 
Wir zahlen für jeden Dreck, andere Länder! Was machen die denn? Nicht oder nur 20% von dem was wir machen.
Ja sicher muss immer einer der erste sein aber man kann es bekanntlich zu weit treiben. 
Und genau das machen die Herren und Damen in Berlin grade in meinen Augen "Die Schraube zu weit drehen".
Wir solten alle mal auf die Straßen gehen und die Gebäude anstecken in dennen solche "Menschen" mit so tollen Ideen sitzen. 
Oder nein besser die Autos von genau diesen solten wir ersätzen gegen so kleine VW Polo´s mit 1,2l Motoren. 

Edit.:  und für den Polo müssen sie dann 5000Euro zahlen "Steuer" wird dann auch mal nach dem Gehalt gerechnet. So einfach machen wir das dann mal.
Und wer das von dennen nicht will der bekommt nen Fahrad und muss dann 2500Euro zahlen weil er beim treppeln mehr Luft braucht. Das ist dann Öko, TOP!!! 

mfg EDDIE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich glaube in der Fahrschule gehört zu haben, dass man mit mindestens 20km/h über Geschwindigkeit des Vorausfahrenden überhohlen muss aber die zulässiger Höchsgeschwindigkeit nicht überrschreiten darf. Wenn also ein LKW nur 80 km/h fahren darf heißt das eigendlich, dass er gar nicht von einem anderen LKW überhohlt werden darf oder?



Genau das meine ich. Ich weiß nicht, ob es tatsächlich eine Vorschrift oder nur eine Empfehlung ist - aber selbst wenn man mit weniger überholen dürfte, wenn man niemanden behindert: Das ist einfach nicht gegeben und 98% der überholenden LKW hätten eigentlich n Knöllchen verdient.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Ok Ruyven, jetzt hab ich verstanden, was du meintest, und gemerkt, das du mich nicht ganz richtig verstanden hast.
> 
> Ich seh 60/80 Schilder an Baustellen als Sinnvoll, weil es zwar die Umsichtigen z.B. LKW-Fahrer gibt, die auch langsamer fahren als erlaubt, wenn es nicht anders geht, und man als Autofahrer auch einfach mehr Zeit hat, als wenn man 100 oder 120 in der Baustelle fahren würde, und zum anderen einfach, weil man auch die DEPPEN die immer mit 85/90 mit ihrem LKW rumdüsen, egal wie eng, hängend, kurvenreich die Baustelle ist, und halt im Zweifel einfach die linke Spur mit benutzen und sich nen Scheis um die Sicherheit der anderen kümmern.



Okay, niedrige Limits, um auch den Deppenaufschlag zu berücksichtigen, macht Sinn. Zumal es offensichtlich wirklich viele Leute gibt, die mit einem Wechsel der Fahrbahnneigung überfordert sind (würde man denen einfach den Führerschein entziehen, hätte man nicht nur dieses Problem gelöst, sondern auch wieder Platz für hohe Geschwindigkeiten auf der Autobahn und CO2 gespart  ).
Allerdings hätte man hier auch wieder die Möglichkeit, LKW-spezifische Limits aufzustellen und innerhalb vieler Baustellen könnte man imho problemlos 100 statt 80 freigeben, bei baulich komplett getrennten Spuren (d.h. die linke Baustellenspur ist auf der anderen Seite der ursprünglichen Leitplanke, dann meist 3m breit und ihrerseits durch eine Barriere vom Gegenverkehr getrennt), sollten auch 120 drin sein. Aber in Deutschland gilt halt pauschal "das ist ne Baustelle, da steht ein 80 Schild für alle" - und das führt dazu, dass man diese Schilder nicht mehr ernst nimmt. (noch witziger wirds, wenn man die Tageszeit berücksichtigt. 10m nagelneuer Asphalt, seit 5 Minuten kein Auto gesehen, aber ich soll 80 fahren, weil das tagsüber eine dreispurige Engstelle auf der A5 ist? Puh  Zugegeben: Der Blitzer war dann überzeugend, aber ich hatte gerade 15-16 h Fahrt im Rücken und nur wenige Meter bis zum Bett...)




EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Was wollen wir den noch alles machen?



Für den Anfang:
Drauf verzichten, die Landschaft zuzubetonieren, islamistische Terroristen co zu finanzieren, diverse Küsten dieser Welt zu vereuchen und fleißig am Klimawandel mitzuwirken.



> , andere Länder! Was machen die denn?



Deutsche Autos kaufen, sich den EU-Markt von der deutschen Autolobby gestalten lassen,...



> nur 20% von dem was wir machen.



Gibt sogar ne ganze Menge von Staaten die nicht einmal 20% des Schadens anrichten, den die Deutschen verursachen. (zugegebenermaßen sind einige davon einfach nur klein)



> Oder nein besser die Autos von genau diesen solten wir ersätzen gegen so kleine VW Polo´s mit 1,2l Motoren.



90 PS hattest du?
Der Polo 1.2 kommt immerhin auf bis zu 75, da fehlt nicht mehr viel 



> Und wer das von dennen nicht will der bekommt nen Fahrad und muss dann 2500Euro zahlen weil er beim treppeln mehr Luft braucht.


 
100% Biokraftstoff. (mit wechselndem Ethanolanteil  )


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (4. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran:A20 ist auch so n Fall. Einmal im Jahr für die schön, die an der Ostsee Urlaub machen wollen - aber sonst?Ich weiss nicht ,wann du das lezte mal auf der A20 gefahren bist aber wenn man die A20 sperren würde ,würden in Hamburg die Lichter ausgehen.Die A14 macht nur Sinn wenn sie bis Magdeburg gehen würde.Und die A19 da unterhalte dich mal mit den meisten Berliner (Die halten Warnemünde für einen Berliner Stadtbezirk( Warnemünde EW:6.128 vrs Berlin EW:3.442.675)


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. Juli 2011)

Bloß kein Limit.

Ich fahre auf einer ständig leeren Autobahn zu allen nur erdenklichen Tages- und Nachtzeiten rum. 70 km einen Weg. Warum soll ich auf 120 km/h begrenzt werden, wenn ich ohne große Gefährdung auch 170 km/h fahren kann?

In Ballungsräumen gibts ja bereits Regelanlagen, die je nach Verkehr die Höchstgeschwindigkeit limitieren. Das ist sinnvoll. In weniger reichen Bundesländern regelt sich die Geschwindigkeit alleine schon durch das maximale Verkehrsaufkommen. Aber auch dort kann man nachts voll fahren! Also warum limitieren?

Das einzige Problem, das wir in Deutschland haben sind die Autofahrer, die so gut fahren können, daß sie den Mindestabstand nicht einhalten müssen. Die ganz Fahraktiven eben. Bei denen fehlte auch meist, bei der Fahrzeugbestellung der Blinkerhebel auf der Aufpreisliste. Er wurde durch Nebelscheinwerfer ersetzt. Diese Spezies hüpft vor Fahrstreifenverengungen auch mal zwischen den Spuren hin und her und sorgt dabei immer wieder für leichte Bremser des Hintermannes, der plötzlich durch das einscheren solch einen BMW 76cm vor dem Kühler hat. Der Golf3 dahinter bremst da schon stärker, ... bis es ganz hinten wieder steht.

Haltet einfach Abstand zueinander. Immer und mehr als nötig. Das ist schon das ganze Geheimnis und unser eigentliches Problem.
MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Juli 2011)

> .Die A14 macht nur Sinn wenn sie bis Magdeburg gehen würde.


Ähm, die A14 geht bis Magdeburg, sogar noch ein winziges Stück weiter.


----------

